# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Preparing for 1st Show in 24 Months - MY LOG ON DIET/TRAINING

## Ca$tro

Hey people,
Firstly i will list my diet stats pics etc below...
I have always loved to train be it from weight training, rugby, thai boxing, boxing, as well as playing alot of sports... 
I have reached a stage in my life were i am unhappy with my achievemnets throughout life, be it in the gym or personal. So i guess it's time for a change and i know it is going to take some time so here goes to starting the new year by turning a new leaf. 
I am here on my knees (mouth closed) asking for help from those that have experience and where once where i am, at the start of a struggle to make change for the better. 
Right, enough of the sob story, i train in the mornings from 9.00am till 10.30am taking an hour on my weights session and a strict half hour on the treadmill aiming for approx 2.5-3 miles, sometimes followed by a 15 minute bike ride. I tend to train as follows -

Sundays always Legs consisting of Leg curls 4 sets getting heavier each set starting with 15 reps/10 reps/8 reps/8 reps. Then i will go on to do squats 4 sets again similar rep pattern. I will then go onto do Leg Press again same rep pattern, followed by standing calf raises, seated calf raises, lying leg curls. 30 mins cardio.

Monday First i will train abs with hanging leg raises, rope ab crunches, lying leg raises. I aim to train chest, Bench press first 5 sets, followed with incline bench 5 sets, followed by decline bench 5 sets, followed with flys again 5 sets and to finish cable cross overs 5 sets.

Tuesday I train Back sometimes Shoulders. For back i will start with seated behind neck pull down, 5 sets, followed by front pull downs, 5 sets. I will then go on to do 4 sets on dead lift, then i will do a long bar two handed row with the tbar, 5 sets. Then Seated cable rows 5 sets. One arm dumbell row 4 sets. 

Wednesday First i will train my abs same routine as above. I will then train my shoulders. Starting with smith machine barbell Military press 4 sets, barbell shrugs 5 sets, Next is front dumbell raise, 4 sets followed by side dumbell raise, 4 sets. to finish i will do barbell rows, 3 sets.

Thursday What i most enjoy Arms. Starting with triceps, close grip bench press, 4 sets. Next on the agenda is skull cruchers, 4 sets. Rope pull downs , 5 sets. sometimes superset with straight bar pull downs. Now time for Biceps. Barbell curls, 5 sets. Preacher curls, 4 sets. Dumbell Curls, 4 sets. Concentration curls, 4 sets.

Friday and Saturday Abs first as above. I will normally train the muscles that have recovered, the above days always change around allowing me to train some muscles more than once but only if they have re-cooperated from the weeks bashing. otherwise i stick to cardio increasing the time to 45 mins. so for example if i train arms on monday i will train them again on friday. if i had trained chest on tuesday i will then train again on saturday providing these muscles fell like they have recovered. Please note that cardio follows each routine.

I know i train well, not sure about the regime, just lost my trainig partner but other gym goers at that time of the morning know me so are all willing to spot and help when required. 

Now, i stick to my diet but find it hard to lose weight, i therefore find my weight fluctuating quite alot, ie in Oct 2010 i weighed around 105kg, then losing the fat and some muscle came down to 85kg in March 2011. Now weighing in at around 100kg. As hard as it is to eat chicken and tuna day in day out i don't actually mind it... but i guess, no, i know i need help because i cannot see the changes i want so i know i am doing alot of things wrong... 

Now can you help me out i have listed my training and routine as well as my diet and stats. I want to be able to compete before i die, i am now 34 and want to try and compete for a show some time, i know i am along way from it but i need some guidance and a helping hand from anyone willing to give it. I know genetics dictate alot and i know that i can do it so please help me out, i have the motivation to get out of bed and hit the gym and to diet but need more motivation from You... I look upto this guy called Zee Shredded Diesel who is a bodybuilding champ in the uk, has a show on the Active channel. Amazing figure and symmetry. If others can do it then so can I...

MY STATS AND DIET 

Marital Status - Married with one 8 month old baby.
Age - 34
Weight  103kg 
Height - 6'0 (182.88cm)
BF% - 30% (need Callipers to be exact)

Train from 9am - 10.30am (Mon-Sun) (1 hour weights followed by 1/2hr cardio)


Katch McArdle - BMR 1743 TDEE 2701 (Not sure about the figures)
Lightly active category, LBM (222 x.80 = 177.6lbs) not total weight.

Water 4 Lt Daily

AIM = To be a body builder

Meal 1. 8:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 Egg Whites + 2 Whole Eggs 44g/9g/5g/181 
1/2cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Black Coffee
Total:49g/36g/7.5g/409kcal

Meal 2. 11.00am PWO Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Optimum Whey 24g/2g/1g/110 
1 Banana 0g/20g/0g/75 
1/2cup (60g) Oats (Creatine + BCAA) 5g/27g/2.5g/228

Total:29g/49g/3.5g/413kcal

Meal 3. 1:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:48g/27g/7g/363kcal


Meal 4. 4:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:48g/27g/7g/363kcal

Meal 5. 7:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:32g/5g/1g/157kcal


Meal 6. 10:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:32g/5g/1g/157kcal


Meal 7. 12:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Salmon 46g/0g/4g/220
1cup Broccoli, 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:58g/5g/4g/248kcal


Meal 8. 2:00am B4 Bed Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Casein Shake 23g/4g/1g/117
1 Spoon Peanut Butter 5g/3g/8g/100
With Multi -Vitamins

Total:28g/7g/9g/217kcal

TOTAL FOR DAY = PROTEIN : 324g
CARB: 161g
FAT: 40g
CAL: 2327 kcal
Supplements : Glutamine / Creatine / BCAA / MultiVits / Vit C / 
Vit B Complex / Zinc / Vit E

May miss meal 7 at times...
I appreciate all your help and i know i am going to have to take critisism for alot of the above...
The Professionals all started some where so please help...

Have a laugh at the pics if you wish, but i am dead serious about progression, i will be back one day to say look at me now to those that have a good giggle... still all critisism is appreciated all advice is taken seriously and please help... I think i am going to make this into my log, a log for diet and progression in training...

Links = http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...sc01430fk.jpg/
Links = http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...sc01433kw.jpg/ 
Links = http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/dsc01432b.jpg/


Kind Regards

Ca$tro

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday, First day of dieting after two months off diet, weight increased by 14kg in two months off. Up at 6.30 went for a 30 min jog came back and been sticking to the diet. No training today as Gym is closed for bank holiday. Tomorrow will be legs day as described above... Look forwards to some serious input over time you'll see i am serious.

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 03 Jan
Up at 7.30, stuck to the diet, only last night i felt really tired and lathargic so ended up going to bed about nine, which meant i missed my last meal... Must be the diet as i am normally up till 12.
Trained legs this morning, started with leg extensions with 3 sets of reps between 8-10. Then i did Squats again 3 sets pushing the weight up in each rep last set was 100kg for 8 reps. Next in line was Leg Press, started light on first set with 120kg for 12 reps. Second set 200 kg for 8 reps, third set was 240 kg for 6 reps. Then i went on to calves three exercises each three sets with 10 reps in each set, seated calf raises standing calf raises and lying calf raise on leg press machine. To finish legs i did lying leg curls for 3 sets. I thought as it was my first day back after two months off i would take it easy and not stress my muscles too much with heavy weights or too many sets. 
Next i went to do some abs - three exercises and that did hurt only managed to do 10 reps for three sets on on most of the exercise on light weight for crunches.
To finish off i did 30 mins jogging on the treadmill managed 2.2 miles in total. Sweating buckets.
Apologies if my sentence structure aint upto standard...
Off to cook up my chicken breast.
Tilll later take care

----------


## Ca$tro

Diet going well... Started to get bored of eating tuna, man it tastes like cardboard, leaves a dry mouth, have to wash it down with water...
Legs are starting to ache but NO PAIN NO GAIN... As they say
Still have not had any input from any pros but let's wait and see....

----------


## Joemace

I'd say you were over training. Remember muscles grow when they are tested so I would do Monday Wednesday Friday high intensity workout give your muscles time to recover mate.

----------


## baseline_9

Make sure you get that BF down a bit before you consider the cycle I have just advised you on  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

Baseline I am getting the bf down first, aiming to start in about 4 months provided I get around 13%... Won't dare start until I get it down.

----------


## Ca$tro

Wed 04th jan
Legs aching like mad... Trained chest today, started with bench press 4 sets, stuck to a comfortable 60 kg. I then went on to barbell incline, 3 sets that was hard, used to be able to push 60+ kg before for 5 plus sets, struggled today. Next was barbell decline 3 sets light. I then went on to do flys 3 sets again supersets with cable cross overs. To finish off I did half hour cardio, ended up walking most of it as legs were still aching after yesterday.
Diet is going well, just missing last meal which I aim not to do tonight, missed it because I fell asleep early...

----------


## Ca$tro

It's midnight just finished my shake and time knock out... Diet is still going, legs are killing me, chest is aching slightly. Managed to avoid the pizzas and burgers whilst watching football with friends.
Training hard dieting harder...
Till tomorrow

----------


## Ca$tro

Thu 5th Jan 2012
Trained Shoulders today, had a good work out, shoulders feeling pumped up. Started off with seated military press on smith machine of which i did 4 sets, then i did light behind neck military press three sets. Next i went on to do upright rows for 3 sets on the smith machine with 8 reps in each set. I then went on to barbell shrugs of which i did 4 sets 60kg/100kg/110kg/60kg. Next on the agenda was front and lateral raises of which i did 3 sets each 8-10 reps. To finish off i did 3 sets of arnold press... Finally 30 mins cardio, no way could i run my legs are aching... Not pushing my self to hard this week as i don't want cause any injury, i know i could have lifted more or done more sets or reps on some exercises but i have only done what i felt comfortable with, in a week i will be pushing out of the comfort zone...
Diet is ok, just getting boring eating chicken and tuna... Is it ok to use pepper on the Chicken with a dash of ketchup??? 
Anyway till later guys...

----------


## jp_2011

I knw wit u mean, It can get borin eatin the same stuff day after day. Get sum lean mince beef or turkey mince, add sum seasonin, make sum burgers n enjoy  :Smilie:  also i find that sugar free jelly helps keep me sane pre contest, only bout 10 calories per sachet. I suppose a little bit ov ketchup is ok every now n then but its full of sugar so id reccomend a hot sauce or jst plain seasonin, salt n pepper fine. The benefit ov hot sauce is it will raise ur temp abit n increase metabolism. Good luck n keep up the hard work buddy

----------


## Ca$tro

Hard work it is but I hope to see some good results from the hard work, thanks for the input, I can't handle hot sauce... I will try find some that ain't too hot... Never tried sugar free jelly I will look out for that... I like the lean mince beef so defo try that at some point. What else do people eat pre contest to get the gains out?
Diet is going as planned above anyone think I need to change anything?

----------


## jp_2011

Ye the sugar free jelly really helped me pre contest last year  :Smilie:  i like to have a 300g tub of cottage cheese, 2 pineapple rings and some oat cakes or rice cakes. Ive got that as my 3rd meal at the min  :Smilie:  i really reccomend the home made burgers tho.

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp2011, how many competitions have you participated in? Any advice for a novice with regards to diet/training/sups. I flipping hate my multivits made by met rx, They smell bad they taste bad and hard to swallow...

----------


## jp_2011

Ive competed 6 times over 2 years, prepping now for my 7th show, but im fairly new to competing compared to some people on here lol. To be honest if ur eatin quality food n ur trainin hard enuf wi adiquate rest u cnt go wrong. Ur diet looks pretty solid n it has been workin so i wudnt change it. Only thing i wud say is b wary ov ovatrainin, u dnt wanna sacrifice muscle 2 try n get bf off quicker. But in relation 2 ur thread, I dnt see any reason why u cudnt compete, set urself goals, stick 2 ur plan n above all believe in urself. Ther r 2 many ppl who love 2 try n drag ova ppl down n thrive on the thought of them failin. Neva let ne1 tell u that u cnt du summat, if u wnt it bad enuf u can achieve it.

----------


## jp_2011

As 4 multi vits, i jst buy supermarket own brand, ur jst payin 4 the name wen buyin a supp company multi vit. Take into consideration tho how many n wot kind ov vitamins ur gettin thru whole foods especially if ur eatin fruit aswel as veg, if ur gettin enuf thru foods then no need 4 multi vits as u can actually overdose on 2 much vitamins lol

----------


## Ca$tro

Funny that Jp2011, just been to our loacal ASDA supermarket and ended up buying vitamins from there...
Man a really appreciate the solid advice and encouragement from you, it's good to hear opposed to some who love put others down as they believe there goals are unattainable... 
Man 6 times, you got balls, it cant be easy getting up on stage but i suppose it is a buzz... I am getting plenty of rest, first few days on diet a felt a bit tired through out the whole day and ended up in bed a 9.00pm where as i would normally sleep at 12.00... I am only training 5 days, with cardio on the other two days. I got to start believing that i can achieve it, just been knocked back to many times before, i always get back up and try harder... I am fighting for it this time and i am not going to deviate from this schedule, irrespective what comes up in life, financially or otherwise... I hope you can understand how much i appreciate the encouragement...

Logging in to the Log - Stuck to diet today, trained hard today, and i feel reasonably good for the fourth day on diet and third on training...
I know i will look back at this log one day and know i did the right thing, feel like captain pickard keeping a log, never done this before so apologies if it is not so coherent.
Till tomorrow folks, enough respect to jp2011...

----------


## jp_2011

Thats wer i get my multi vits from, I get my sugar free jelly from there aswel, little satchets of it lol.
Ye its very hard but the buzz is incredible wen u hit a pose n the crowd cheers, its mental haha. 
Ye keep at it fella, u dnt need 2 prove anythin 2 any1 but urself, the people who put u down jst hope u will fail, they knw they dnt av the balls 2 attempt wot ur duin. You do 2day wot others wont so u can have 2morrow wot others cant. 
Im happy 2 help any way i can mate.

----------


## Ca$tro

Thanks for help jp 2011...
Today's log Friday 6th jan 2011.
Got up at 8am, had my egg whites, oats, and changed the coffee for some NoExplode. Trained back today, started light with some seated pull downs behind neck 3 sets, then front 3 sets. I then did 3 sets deadlift, 60/100/140, followed by some seated rows, 3 sets again 10 reps each. I went on to use a machine for back, don't know what it is called, will have to find out. Next was one arm bent over rows with dumbbells 3 sets, had enough by then... 
I did 30 mins on treadmill, incline 10, speed 3.5-4, 1.8 miles distance, 430 calories burnt according to the life fitness treadmill. 
Went home had my shake with creative, bccas, and a banana, left the oats out today. Just had my spicy chicken breast which tasted excellent...
Next meal chicken breast with some tomatoes...
Well folks here is till tomorrow... Have a good Friday night..

----------


## Ca$tro

Saturday 7th Jan.
First week of training completed, trained bi and tri today. Started with close grip bench press 4 sets, then skull crushers 3 sets, next was rope pull downs 3 sets, then straight bar pull down 3 sets. Next was bicep curls with the bar of which I did 4 sets, then I proceeded to preacher curls, 3 sets. I then did 3 sets of 21s with a bar. Next was dumbbell curls 4 sets followed by concentration curls...
To finish I did 30 mins on treadmill, incline 10, speed 4, covered 1.8 miles, burnt 430 cals....
Tomorrow is abs and cardio.
Diet is going well, just missed my shake before bed a couple of times, which I know ain't good...
Keep watchin.. Feeling good...

----------


## Ca$tro

Ok its 3am, a bit of a late night been helping my brothers @ there dentist practice out in the middle of a small town, ended up having a cheat meal consisting of chicken and chips with a can of coke. I know i shouln't but i was sooooo hungry and did not anticipate being out there that long... Feeling a bit guilty but otherwise stuck to diet strictly. Going to do some hard core cardio to burn it off tommorrow...

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 08/01/12
Got up at 9.00, hit the gym at 10.30, just did 40 mins cardio, 3.5 speed, incline 15, burnt 430 cals, 1.5 miles cleared...
Still sticking strictly to diet... So all good I think.... Any opions? Remarks?

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 08/01/12
Got up at 9.00, hit the gym at 10.30, just did 40 mins cardio, 3.5 speed, incline 15, burnt 430 cals, 1.5 miles cleared...
Still sticking strictly to diet... So all good I think.... Any opions? Remarks?

----------


## Ca$tro

It's 10pm, Just weighed in at 101.0kg, lost 2 kg this week man... Positive result... Thanks to those for advice and motivation people.

----------


## alexISthrowed

Keep it up man! Once you compete you will be hooked. I started my diet yesterday at 13 weeks out so I feel your pain lol! Are you doing your cardio right after you train? Might want to try and separate those if you can.

----------


## jp_2011

> Are you doing your cardio right after you train? Might want to try and separate those if you can.


I will second that, best off doing ur cardio in the morning b4 ur first meal, and then if u wanted to add a 2nd cardio session do it right b4 ur last meal. Keep it up tho matey, its all worth it in the end. Dont feel so bad bout the cheat meal either, hany rambod actually advises that u have a cheat meal once a week, the extra carbs, fats n sodium kick ur metabolism up a gear n keep it high, long term low calories will slow it right down 2 a snails pace lol, jst dont over do it, i did once n it didnt change how i looked, in fact i probs looked better, but mentally i felt shit 4 lettin myself get carried away haha

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 09/01/12
Thanks for the input guys, just hard for me to get to the gym later, and that's as early as it opens, not much other choice in my town, gym ain't brilliant but has the basic tools you need... Your right I do my weights session followed by cardio immediately. I am starting boxinG again in about a months time, but again that will be in the eveining...

Today's log
Trained legs, 
Leg extensions 3 sets gradually increased weight.
Squats 4 sets 60/100/140 for three reps/100 for 6 reps. That's kilograms.
Leg press 4 sets started with 120 kilo 10 reps/ 200 kilo 8 reps / 280 kilo 6 reps / 120 kilo 10 reps.
Seated calf raises 3 sets
Standing calf raises 4 sets
Lying leg curls 4 sets hamstring curls.
Abs - crunches.
30 min cardio incline 15, speed 3.5, covered 1.6 miles, burnt 426 cals. Going start running next week, just find it hard to run after training legs...
Diet going strictly to plan...
Watch this space...

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Monday 09/01/12
> Thanks for the input guys, just hard for me to get to the gym later, and that's as early as it opens, not much other choice in my town, gym ain't brilliant but has the basic tools you need... Your right I do my weights session followed by cardio immediately. I am starting boxinG again in about a months time, but again that will be in the eveining...
> 
> Today's log
> Trained legs, 
> Leg extensions 3 sets gradually increased weight.
> Squats 4 sets 60/100/140 for three reps/100 for 6 reps. That's kilograms.
> Leg press 4 sets started with 120 kilo 10 reps/ 200 kilo 8 reps / 280 kilo 6 reps / 120 kilo 10 reps.
> Seated calf raises 3 sets
> ...


In that case I would think about having a whey shake in between your workout and cardio. Keep up the good work man!

----------


## jp_2011

> In that case I would think about having a whey shake in between your workout and cardio. Keep up the good work man!


Im not dissin ur advice, ive seen alot of ur posts on ere n ur obviously quite knowledgable but ill av 2 dissagree wi u on this. The reason bein is that drinkin a shake between weights n cardio can albeit the fat burnin effects of cardio, diminish the benefits of the shake feedin ur muscles n diminish the recovery as the shake may b used 2 fuel the cardio as opposed 2 fuelin recovery.

Assuming u av eaten properly before n the combined weights n cardio session duration is not prolonged, savein ur shake till after u av finished cardio aswel wil benefit u most in my opinion. Ideally as said above mornin cardio before breakfast is best, even jst a brisk 30 min walk is enuf 2 burn fat. But if u prefer duin cardio after u av trained, make sure ur pre workout meal is a good solid 1, keep the weights n cardio combined time within 1 n half hours, av ur shake after cardio n eat a gud solid meal within the hour.

That wud b my advice matey  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

First of too much respect too those giving me input and advice, jp2011, Joemace, gbrice, twist, alexisthrowed, and everyone else...
Is my pre wo meal ok? I normally get home after a hour and half in the gym and have my shake with a banana, followed by a shower then I get my meals ready for the day...
I have tried having a shake straight after working out before but I find I get badly bloated and lazy then miss cardio or have a crap session on the treadmill... I totally understand that you need to replenish protein levels after a work out and that there is a 30 min window for that... I think... But I could not do the cardio combined then and as advised cardio would have to be a separate session which is not feasible as I won't have time later... So I have to cram it in a one and half hour session in the morning... I was thinking of starting boxing again but even that is impossible with priorities in work and family... Man I wish you could just train all day and get paid...

Today's log - Tuesday 10/1/12
Trained chest, ended up at gym a little late, feeling a bit tired today... Got freshened up hit gym at ten, trained as follows...
Bench press - 4 sets, 60 kilo ten reps, 80 kilo 8 reps, 80 kilo 6 reps, 60 kilo ten reps.
Incline bench press - 4 sets, 60 kilo 8 reps, 60 kilo 8 reps, 50 kilo ten reps, just the bar 15 reps...
Decline bench press - 4 sets, 60 kilo ten reps, 60 kilo ten reps, 60 kilo eight reps, 40 kilo ten reps....
Flys 3 sets - 10 kilo dumbbells ten reps, 15 kilo dumbbells 8 reps, 15 kilo dumbbells 8 reps....
Cable cross overs 4 sets gradually increasing weight...
Abs - crunches...
30 min cardio, speed 3.5, covered 1.6 miles, cals burnt 360...
Still sticking to diet...
Feel good....

----------


## jp_2011

Ye i think ur meal 1 is gud enuf, meal 2 is ok but ideally u cud du wi ur proetin cummin from food rather than mor whey. Maybe switch meals 2 n 3 around? I understand wot u mean, i work shifts n have 2 train in the mornin every other week, plus i av a 1 year old daughter n a giddy dog 2 tend 2 aswel as tym 4 my missus lol. I wud say train weights followed by cardio, av ur shake within 30 min after u finish cardio, then 30-45 min after ur shake eat meal 2. Like i said wi my shifts i work, thats how i du it every other week wen i train in mornin, except i du cardio b4 meal 1 as opposed 2 after weights but the principles of meals r the same i suppose lol.

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp, brilliant pic of you...
Tell me about it man, I got to train in the morning, work till late, fit in spending time with my little 9 month old daughter, then comes the wife's list of jobs, on top of that I get stress from my mum whom also lives with me... Missions, but I love em, to me and most others family is at the centre of what I do... Had to quit a brilliant job and god pay to look after my I'll mother, put me back years behind my mates, but life's a struggle, it's not how hard you fall but how you get back on your feet...
Normally out of the gym get home have my shake then once I get ready I make my meal and consume it approx 1 hr after shake?!?
I have to invest in a treadmill then I can do cardio at home before I hit gym on an empty stomach have mealmone then proceed to the gym...

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp, brilliant pic of you...
Tell me about it man, I got to train in the morning, work till late, fit in spending time with my little 9 month old daughter, then comes the wife's list of jobs, on top of that I get stress from my mum whom also lives with me... Missions, but I love em, to me and most others family is at the centre of what I do... Had to quit a brilliant job and god pay to look after my I'll mother, put me back years behind my mates, but life's a struggle, it's not how hard you fall but how you get back on your feet...
Normally out of the gym get home have my shake then once I get ready I make my meal and consume it approx 1 hr after shake?!?
I have to invest in a treadmill then I can do cardio at home before I hit gym on an empty stomach have mealmone then proceed to the gym...

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Im not dissin ur advice, ive seen alot of ur posts on ere n ur obviously quite knowledgable but ill av 2 dissagree wi u on this. The reason bein is that drinkin a shake between weights n cardio can albeit the fat burnin effects of cardio, diminish the benefits of the shake feedin ur muscles n diminish the recovery as the shake may b used 2 fuel the cardio as opposed 2 fuelin recovery.
> 
> Assuming u av eaten properly before n the combined weights n cardio session duration is not prolonged, savein ur shake till after u av finished cardio aswel wil benefit u most in my opinion. Ideally as said above mornin cardio before breakfast is best, even jst a brisk 30 min walk is enuf 2 burn fat. But if u prefer duin cardio after u av trained, make sure ur pre workout meal is a good solid 1, keep the weights n cardio combined time within 1 n half hours, av ur shake after cardio n eat a gud solid meal within the hour.
> 
> That wud b my advice matey


Don't worry about offending me man. It's best to keep an open mind in this sport, and I'm always happy to hear other peoples views. I have never thought about this the way you put it but it makes sense. Never been in this situation as I always separate cardio from training.

----------


## jp_2011

Ye its always nice 2 hear other opinions, n its always gud 2 keep an open mind. 

Cheers castro, the pics from that show are my fave from 2011, i competed the day b4 aswel so i was really thirsty wen i cum off stage haha, i dropped my water at 6pm on the friday, took sum diuretics, sat mornin went 2 sauna 2 sweat sum water out, competed sat nyt n was only aloud 1 litre of water between cummin off stage sat n goin 2 bed, then competed sunday nyt haha.

Ye its hard 2 cram it all in, bodybuildin is deffo not a hobby, its a lifestyle. But if ur family n friends r behind u it makes things so much easier.

Just keep pluggin away, u shud b proud ov urself. Ur showin that if u put ur mind to it u can achieve nethin, av a plan, stick 2 it n everythin else will fall into place. N wen u du first compete jst enjoy it, it dnt matter if u cum 1st or last coz ur already a winner by beatin all the people who cudnt b arsed puttin themselves thru hell 2 step on stage, n tjat alone is a massive achievement 4 nebody!!

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp Man you do give some sound solid advice, and its nice to hear a striaght forwards talking, thinking person...
I aint giving up at all, it is becoming a way of life, even the mrs has started to prep my meals...
So thats a recent pic, man you look good... well done... what are diuretics??? i assume something to make you more vascular??? 

Todays Log - 11/01/2012
Had all my meals apart from my shake at bed time, ihave missed this on a couple of occasions, due to feeling bloated or simply just forgetting which i need to change...
Trained Shoulders-
Smith Machine - Milatary Press 4 sets started on 60 kg and that felt heavyyyy, so pushed for 8 reps then went lighter, didn't feel strong today but man my shoulders were pummed... next set 50kg, 8 reps, next set 40 kg 8 reps and finnally 40 kg 6 reps...
Smith Machine - Military Press behind neck 3 sets, 6 reps, 30 kilos... Man it felt too heavy...
Upright rows on smith machine - 3 sets, started with bar and 10 kg each side, 10 reps. then lowered weight because my wrist was twingeing a little so thought i would take it easy, put 5kg each side and next two sets 8 reps..
Barbell Shrugs Free Weight - 4 sets, 60kilo - 10 reps/ 100 kilo - 8 reps/ 120 kilo - 4 reps/ 60 kilo - 12 reps.
Side Raises - 4 sets with dumbells. Started 10kg each hand 10 reps, 15 kg each hand 10 reps, 15 kg each hand 10 reps, 10 kg each hand 10 reps..
Front raises - 4 sets with dumbbells - 10 kg each hand 10 reps, 15 kg each hand 8 reps, 15 kg each hand 8 reps, 10 kg each hand 10 reps..
Sat on seat - with 7.5kg dumbbell weights in each hand i did 3 sets of arnold press 6 reps/ dumbell military press 6 reps/ side raises 6 reps/ front raises 4 reps...
Cardio - 30 mins, incline 10, speed 3.5, covered 1.7 miles, burnt 415 cals...

Just had a mission today running around all day, one of my bank accounts got blocked for some reason, trying to get the block lifeted, man they pissed me off treating me like a criminal... nothing i can do provided them with docs required now have to wait 48 hrs for assessment... mission...

----------


## jp_2011

Im by no means a guru lol, thers many many people far more knowledgable than me, but i know what i need to know and im always lookin to learn more. Its nice to help others the same way i was helped when i first started trainin, im glad i can help u.
No its a tablet for water retention, jst helps u keep pissin even tho u dnt need to piss nemor lol, n gets most of the remainin water from under ur skin. Gives u that dry look. Ye that pic was from may 2011, i was at 13 weeks dietin ther, my last show took me to 20 weeks lol, it was horrible but worth it. Thanks, really appreciate it. Ive put on sum mor size since then so I jst hope i can hit the same or better condition this year, im only on my 2nd week now but the bodyfat is cummin off nicely n diet is goin well so fingers crossed lol

----------


## alexISthrowed

For your first show I would dry out naturally with salt manipulation and some natural diuretics. If you do end up using diuretics I recommend dyazide for your first show. It's predictable and relatively mild. Aldactone is more mild but must be taken for several days leading up to the show.

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp2011 - Well I appreciate all the help you give and the others, your help will keep me going... Man you must be like 0% body fat... But I wish you all the best mate, and if there's anything I can do let me know, nice to help others especially those that help you...

AlexIsthrowed - man you lookin good in your pic too... Appreciate your input too.

I am lucky I got two mentors helping me out, seriously appreciate it...

I can't imagine getting to a stage where you guys are, must feel and look amazing achieving that standard with your body, it's like a dream for me...

Anyway till tomorrow folks...
Just having a black coffee, nasty...
Diet going good...

----------


## jp_2011

Haha i wish i got to 0% bodyfat, wel actually i dnt coz id b dead but as close as possible wud du lol. I know a bloke, hes a master, must b close to 50, he won the over 40s at north west last year n he gets his bodyfat so low it looks as tho thers jst a thin film over his muscles, he gets called the man with no skin haha. It dnt av 2 b a dream, u can achieve anything if u put ur mind to it, u seem very determined n i wish u the best of luck in preparin for ur first show. 

Ye alexISthrowed is right, jst salt manipulation n natural diuretics 4 ur first show, jst so its not a big shock 2 ur body bein so dehydrated that u end up in hospital or summat. N nice pic mate, sum nice detail in ur back ther.

----------


## Ca$tro

My Daily Log - 12/01/12 thursday
Trained Back today -
Pull downs behind neck, 4 sets of reps between 8-10, increasing the weight in each set...
Pull downs front, 4 sets again reps 8-10...
Deadlift - 4 sets - 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 140 kg 6 reps/ 100 kg 8 reps...
Bent over Rows with t-bar - 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps/ 80 kg 8 reps...
Seated rows - first three sets 10 reps then a set where i started off high weight 10 reps, knocked weight to half and did 8 reps, knocked weight down and did 8 reps.
Machine Pulls, man i meant to find the name of this machine, 3 sets 6-10 reps, each arm pulling 40kg/60kg/70kg/
I was going to do some bent over dumbbell rows but i was feeling a bit tired by now and out of breath so i left that till nxt time..
30 mins cardio, speed 3.5, 25 mins, incline 8, burnt around 300 cals, then a slow run for 10 mins burnt about 80 cals... 
Feeling good, just got a bad bloated stomach, i think it might be my cnp propeptide shake bloating me out...

JP2011 - 50 years of age and no skin? he must look in good shape... I did not know that salt could affect your body fluids this way but it makes total sense... Dehydrates...


Thanks again guys especially Jp2011 and alexISthrowed... by the way alexISthrowed - what does your name mean?

----------


## jp_2011

Ye he looks immense 4 his age, he wud give some of the young lads a run 4 ther money, he lives n breaths bodybuildin. Ye its crazy how fine the line is wen it cums 2 the last few days b4 a show, in terms of salt carbs n water lol. Ur very welcome, happy 2 help  :Smilie:

----------


## alexISthrowed

Thanks guys, like jp said don't dream man go out there and get it.

----------


## Ca$tro

AlexIsthrowed - Man i am trying hard to go out and get what i want, my mates are all sat there eating kebabs, dining in restaurants and then there is me with my pack lunch eating my chicken or tuna... 
One day Lads i will have my pic up like Jp2011 and alexISthrowed....

Todays Log - Fri 13th Jan 2012
Trained Bi/Tri
Started with close grip bench press, 4 sets, 10 reps of 60kg, 6 reps of 60kg, then i had to knock the weight down as my wrist felt funny, 40 kg 8 reps, Just the bar 15 reps...
Skull Crusher - 4 sets, 10 kg each side, 8 reps all four sets...
Rope pull downs - 4 sets 10 reps increasing weight each set...
Bar pull down - 4 sets 10 reps...
Barbell curl for biceps, 5 sets, 12 reps/heavier weight 10 reps/ even heavier 8 reps/ same weight 8 reps/ light 10 reps... 
Preacher curls, 4 sets - 10 kg each side, 8 reps.... 15 kg each side 4 reps, 10kg each side 8 reps, 10 kg each side 4 reps...
Dumbbell curls - 5 sets - started with 15kg each arm 10 reps, then 19.5 kg each arm 8 reps, then 22kg each arm 5 reps, then 10kg each arm 10 reps, then 7.5kg each arm 8 reps...
21s 3 sets light...
concentration curls 3 sets to failure which was only around 5 reps with a 10kg weight...
Cardio - 30 mins, speed 3.5, incline 10-15, cals 430, distance 1.6 miles.
feeling good, another week completed, avoiding weights this weekend but will go do cardio for 45 mins on sat and sun... back to weights on monday??? is that right???
i will be weighing my self on sun again... should i weigh my self every night like an obsession or once a week ok???

Thanks Ladz

----------


## alexISthrowed

> AlexIsthrowed -* Man i am trying hard to go out and get what i want, my mates are all sat there eating kebabs, dining in restaurants and then there is me with my pack lunch eating my chicken or tuna... 
> One day Lads i will have my pic up like Jp2011 and alexISthrowed....*


That's what It takes man! You will find out who your true friends are. The true friends will respect what you wanna do and support you the whole way. By the way throwed is ghetto talk for wasted lol. I'm not ghetto at all I just like the song still throwed by abn. It's just the name I use on most of the forums. Doesn't go with bodybuilding really, I used to party way to much when I was in school, now I rarely drink. Bodybuilding was a huge lifestyle change for me, and gave me something positive to focus on.

----------


## Ca$tro

I have friends who understand and those that don't... That pushes me to show them....
Bodybuilding is a way of life as you say but many don't understand this and end up being negative about it... It's not just about pushing weights, that's just one hour, it's what you do for the other 23 hours that matter, ie food...
Thanks for the advice and time mate....

----------


## alexISthrowed

You get out of it what you put into it. I sacrifice a lot to do everything 100% with this sport but that's what it takes.

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's Log, a little late...
It's Sat night, did not sleep Friday night, which is real bad and I feel like crap... About to head to bed...
Fri ended up going to see some friends, which was ok, diet was good on Friday too... Had to help a friend out with his work all night Friday till 5 am, he helps me a lot so I couldnt say no... Sat morning I promised my brothers to install CCTV in there business premisis which I had to do as Sunday I devote for family... So had a mad day fitting CCTV, had one meal all day which comprised of chicken and chips, then came home and had my chicken breast... Feeling shattered and pissed that I messed up my diet today and missed cardio, saying that I was running around all day... I am even more motivated to get it spot on now...
Weighing my self tomorrow... Any one advise on frequency of measuring my weight? Weekly/Daily?..
Hope you all had a good weekend, good night and catch you tomorrow...

----------


## alexISthrowed

I weigh myself everyday and write it down. I like to see how subtle changes effect my weight, and I like to have a detailed record of weight loss. If you are easily freaked out by gaining a few lb's weigh yourself once a week.

----------


## jp_2011

I usually weigh myself every 3-4 days, little things can change ur weight by a few lbs such as if u drank more water than usual the day before, or even if u havent been to the toilet b4 u weigh urself lol. I weigh myself once a week off season n 3-4 pre contest. Gets to a point tho wer i stop weighin n jst go off wot the mirror tells me

----------


## Ca$tro

Thnkas guys, i have weighed my self daily before and found that this very much influenced me in what i ate the next day as i would be alot more weiry of my weight and in increase... i am going to start doing a daily weight before bed time...
Todays weight is *100.1KG* which is down from last week but not immensly, i expect that is down to the messed up routine in the last few dys...
I have done 30 mins cardio today and back on track with diet... 
Legs and Cardio Tomorroww...
Another question, when should i train my abs and how... simple 100 crunches daily or mix it up with three exerceise and full 10 reps every other day??? 
Appreciate your help JP2011 and alexISthrowed...

----------


## Ca$tro

Boys i have some ephidrin, thinking about taking this in the morning before i train, what do you think??? I know your supposed to stack it with asprin and caffine... so if i was to down them with my coffee in the morning would this be ok... should i put some asprin in there??? I took them once before 2weeks on 2 weeks off, in the off weeks i took some clen but got bad cramps on this so avoided it even though i was drinking alot of water... i found that ephidrin alone was making me sweat buckets...

----------


## jp_2011

I have always used epherdrine n clen wen im dieting, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off cycling each. In my opinion they are the best 2 that can b used, ive tried t5 n thers alot of hype bout them but compared to clen n epherdrine they dnt measure up. That should be fine takin wi ur coffee, i used 2 set my alarm abit early, take them n av a snooze till they kicked in n then i was primed n ready 4 my mornin cardio, then av a coffee wi meal 1, only bad thing is the come down if ur unlucky enough 2 experience one lol

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log 15th Jan 2012
Trained Legs
Leg Extensions 4 sets reps 10/8/7/10
Squats 5 sets 60kg/100kg/140kg/100kg/60kg - Reps 10/8/4/8/10
Leg Press 4 sets 120kg/200kg/280kg/160kg - Reps 10/8/6/10
Calf raises on Leg press machine - 4 sets of 160kg reps between 8-10
Seated calf raises 4 sets 40kg/60kg/60kg/40kg reps 10/4/6/10
standing calf raises 4 sets reps 6-10 weights unknown as nothing on machine but racked it all on there...
lying curls - 4 sets reps 6-10...
Abs - Crunches 4 sets of 15 reps
Cardio - today i started running/jogging 30 mins/2.15 miles/ burnt 365 cals/ speed varied/ incline varied/

Big Thanks to Jp2011
Big Up to alesISthrowed
Thanks lads
Diet is good, changed the cardboard aka tuna for salmon, so two meals chicken breast 2 meals salmon...
I will probably start using the ephidrin this week, dont have clen on hand and as said i get bad cramps off it so i guess two weeks on two weeks off on eph...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 17th Jan 2012 - just noticed i got the date wrong yesterday... doh...
Anyway, todays log, i have just weighed my self and my weight is stagnant, hase not moved from 100.1kg??? Seems a bit strange to me as i ran like hell today and sweated buckets... 
Today i trained chest -
Bench Press 4 sets 60kg 10 reps/100kg 4 reps/ 100kg 4 reps/ 60 kg 8 reps. I had to get help for the 100kg i was ok going down on the negative but could not explode the bar back up, still feel like i lost alot of strength...
Incline bench press with barbell, 3 sets - 60 kg 8 reps, 60kg 6 reps, 40kg 8 reps... man i felt weak today...
Decline bench press 4 sets, 60 kg 6 reps, 60 kg 5 reps, 40 kg 10 reps, 30kg 8 reps...
Flat Flyes - 4 sets of 10 reps 10kg dumbbells/ 15 kg dumbells/ 10 kg / 7.5 kg
Cable cross over 4 sets of 10 reps incrementing the weight each set....
Pec Dec 3 sets light of 8 reps...
Cardio - 30 mins, covered 2.4 miles, 360 cals burnt, speed varied...
I would like to mention that i ahve always had a problem with lifting heavy on my chest, deadlift and squats is ok but i dono why my bench is weak, i have lifted 100kg for 6 reps before but dont dare push my self further just in case of risk of injury...
Diet is going ok...

Another Question - When should i train abs, how should i train abs and the frequency???
#Any other tips would be appreciated!!!
Starting the ephidrin on monday, i think that will help smash a few kgs off.... certainly makes me sweat alot...

----------


## alexISthrowed

I'm not a believer in training abs as I feel they get hit with most other movements, but if you want to train them just throw them in 2-3x ew at the end of your workout.

----------


## Ca$tro

Other questions - do I need to change my workout in any way? Maybe a split? I have done split before but find training each part individually hits the muscle better... 
I see people mixing in chest with legs??? 
Just wondering what changes if any you guys have to suggest, workout, diet or even this log...

----------


## jp_2011

It all depends on the person n current goals, for me i train 5 days pre contest and train 4 days off season. At the minute my split looks like this...
Mon chest n shoulders
Tue quads n hams
Wed abs n calves
Thur bis n tris
Fri back
Sat rest
Sun rest
With 30 min cardio before meal 1 every day. Later in my diet i might add 30 min cardio before my last meal on sat n sun, but that all depends on how im lookin, how im reactin 2 my diet n if id prefer to lower my calories or increase cardio.

Off season the only changes i make is i do calves wi quads n hams on tue, abs on fri wi back n av wed as a rest day.
I only do cardio 2-3 times a week before meal 1. 
As for ur diet if ur still losin weight at a nice steady pace then i wouldnt change it, u knw wot they say, if it aint broke dnt fix it.

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log - Wed 18th Jan 2011
Trained Back
Started off with Behind neck pull downs 4 sets increasing weight to a good weight on the fourth set, not marked on machine...
Next Front Pull downs again four good sets got the back warmed up nicely...
Dead Lift - 5 sets 60kg-10reps/100kg-8reps/140kg-4reps/160kg-1rep/100kg-8reps...
Bent over Tbar Rows 4 sets 40kg-10rep/60kg-8reps/80kg-6reps/60kg-8reps...
Seated rows - 4 sets started on 50kg, so the machine says but feels light for that did 10 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 75 kg 10 reps...
One arm Rows on machine - dont know what the machine is called and niether does the gym owner... 3 sets, 40kg each arm 100 reps/60kg each arm 8 reps/ 80kg 5 reps...
One arm bent over dumbell rows - started with 30kg weights for 10 reps/40 kg 8 reps/ 45kg 2 reps...
That was back completed... Felt like i had a good work out, had to stop my self could have done more...
Crunches for abs 3 sets and leg raises 3 sets
Cardio - today was a bummer because my stomach felt funny, it was either the casein i drank last night or the eggs i drank this morning... ended up walking 15 minutes and that was it my stomach was churning...

Jp_2011 - i like training 5 days, i like your split, the only difference really is that i train chest and shoulders on separate days...
How much weight is a steady pace??? 1 kg per week??? i am losing approx a kg a week sometimes more sometimes it remains same as previous week... going to start monitoring my weight daily so i know what i am doing wrong... 
Nice one for your input mate, appreciated...

Diet is going on track getting plenty of protein...

----------


## jp_2011

Ye i like trainin 5 days, i just drop it to 4 in the off season to give me an xtra day rest to help me recover better, my weights are heavier than wen im dietin so that xtra day helps me. Again that depends on the individual n ther ability to recover, some people train 5-6 days all year n manage quite well lol. I used to train shoulders alone but changed it, ur frint delts get hit durin chest n ur rear delts durin back so that only leaves middle delts to be hit so i just du sum presses n lateral raises after chest. I feel as tho if i isolate front n rear delts i over train them so i jst let them get sum stimulation from chest n back workouts n isolate middle delts.
1-2lb per week is perfect, but dnt b worried if ur weight doesnt change or u lose an xtra lb or so, different things can affect ur weight such as how much water u drank the day before, if u have bin to the toilet before u weigh urself, even if u put ur scales on a different floor in ur house lol. But if everythin is goin fine so far then jst keep at it.
Happy 2 help mate  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

JP_2011 - I totally understand everyone is unique in training/dieting/recovery, i like training 5 days would go 6 days if i knew what to do there apart from training what i have already trained... i think i recover quick - appreciate your input...

Todays Log - Thursday 19th Jan 2012
Trained Shoulders 
Smith Machine Military Press - 60kg-5reps/60kg-4reps/50kg-8reps/40kg-reps...
Behind Neck Military Press Smith Machine - 15-20kg/ 3sets/ 6 reps....
Upright Rows on Smith Machine - 3 sets 30kg 10 reps...
Barbell Shrugs - 60kg-10reps/ 100kg-8reps/ 60kg-10reps...
dumbell Shrugs - 30kg each hand 10 reps 3 sets...
Side raises - 10kg-10reps/15kg-10reps/15kg-8reps/10kg-8reps/7.5kg-6reps...
Front Raises - 10kg-10reps/ 15kg-10reps/ 15kg-8reps...
3 sets on the pec dec facing with chest...
Cardio - 30mins/2.3miles/360cals/speed 3-7.5...

Todays Weight... 100.2kg, in my boxers in the kitchen where i normally do my weight... Man i am surprised that it has not dropped under a 100kg yet... Well i will kepp trying... I thought the running alone would have had a positive effect..

Thanks again to those helping me in my quest...
By the way Jp2011 - thats a nice dog in that other thread...

----------


## Ca$tro

Fri 20th Jan
Week 3 over with just cardio sat and sun
Trained arms..
Close grip bench press 5 sets
Skull Crusher / French Curl 4 sets
Rope pull downs 4 sets
Straight bar pull downs 4 sets
Biceps - Barbell curl 5 sets
Preacher curls 4 sets
Dumbbell curls 5 sets
21's 3 sets
Concentration curls 4 sets
Cardio half hour...
Sorry for the shorter version today just running really late for everything today...

----------


## Ca$tro

Sun 22nd Jan 2012

Back to weights tomorrow, managed to do half hour cardio on sat and sun... I had to go out for a meal on Friday, ended up being the cheat meal of the week, but i could not eat as much as the others i think my stomach has shrunk... I know i need to up the cardio on the weekend which i hope to do this week... 
I have just weighed my self and now weigh in at 100.6KG, i thought i would have got below 100kg by now, to aid me on my journey i am starting to take ephidrin tomorrow... 
Whats the script with ephidrin and cardio? some say that cardio should be walking due to the increased HR that ephidrine causes??? Any ideas??? Lets see what i weigh one week from now...
Thanks lads

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 23rd Jan 2012
Trained Legs... Man they are killing me...
Started with Leg extensions 4 sets, first light, second and third heavy reps of between 6-8, fourth lighter 10 reps...
Squats - 60kg - 10 reps/ 80kg - 8 reps/ 120kg -4 reps assisted, feeling weak, back was arching a bit / 80 kg 6 reps
Leg Press - 160 kg - 10 reps / 240 kg - 8 reps / 320 kg - 5 reps / 160kg - 10 reps...
Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine - 160kg - 12 reps / 160kg - 10 reps / 160kg - 8 reps / 160kg - 8 reps
Seated calf raises - 40 kg 10 reps / 50 kg 10 reps / 50 kg 10 reps
Standing calf raises - first set light, second set mostly all the weights on the machine 6 reps, same again, then light for 8 reps...
Lying curls - 4 sets gradually increasing weight.
Abs - Crunches 3 sets / hanging knee raises 3 sets / sit ups 3 sets...
Cardio 30 mins - 444 cals, 1.75 miles, 30 mins, incline 10-15...

Training is ok, started taking ephidrin at a low dosage just to assess tolerance, will up it tommorrow as i felt a sweat come on but nothing different from normal really...
Diet is ok, still got the eggs going in the morning, sticking to chicken breast and salmon throughout the day, i have taken out the brocolli and rice and gone for protein only to see if this helps in losing the pounds as my weight is stuck around the 100kg mark... I know that carbs give you energy and as a result i may feel tired, but hoping the ephidrine kicks in as well as some coffee to keep me going through out the day...

Speak soon people

----------


## jp_2011

> Sun 22nd Jan 2012
> Whats the script with ephidrin and cardio? some say that cardio should be walking due to the increased HR that ephidrine causes??? Any ideas???
> Thanks lads


I always keep it at a brisk walk regardless of what im using. Normally about 5-6mph on an incline seems to do it. As i get further into the diet i wont increase the speed, just increase the incline level.

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp_2011 - Thnaks man
Todays Log - 24th Jan 2012
Trained - Chest
Bench Press 5 sets - first set 60kg - 10 reps/ 100kg - 4 reps / 80 kg 6 reps / 60 kg 8 reps / 60 kg - 6 reps
Incline Bench Press - 4 sets - 60kg -6 reps / 60kg - 5 reps / 50kg -7 reps / 40 kg 8 reps
Decline Bench Press - 4 sets - 60kg -10 reps/ 60 kg - 8 reps / 70kg 4 reps / 50 kg -8 reps...
Dumbbell flyes - 4 sets of 10 started with 10 kg then upto 15 kg then back to 10 kg
Cable Cross overs - 4 sets of 15
Cardio 30 mins / 520 cals / incline 15 / speed 3,5... Walked constant incline 15 for 22 minutes burnt 400 cals then jogged the other 8 minutes covering 2 miles...
Sweating like a dog today, i think that was the ephidrine, gave me a bit of burst of energy and breathing was easier when doing cardio...
Might get some clen ...
Just in a state of shock after recieving a gas/elec bill for £850 for the last three months of british gas... They take the piss... Hows a working man meant to survive??? 
oh well....
Anyway off to eat my chicken...

----------


## Ca$tro

I have just weighed my self and i am amazed that i have dropped down to 99.2 kg... I think that the ephidrin has given me the edge in the last few days... Any way what do you guys think i should aim to drop my weight too??? i was at 87kg last year this time but my friends and family kept saying that i looked to skinny and asked if i was ok, looked like a crack head one guy said??? so jsut to set my self a realistic target what do you wreckon my weight should be, i dont want to loose muscle... i know that when my weight dropped last year my strength diminshed as well...
Thanks for the help and input it has been a great help

----------


## jp_2011

> Any way what do you guys think i should aim to drop my weight too??? i was at 87kg last year this time but my friends and family kept saying that i looked to skinny and asked if i was ok, looked like a crack head one guy said??? so jsut to set my self a realistic target what do you wreckon my weight should be, i dont want to loose muscle... i know that when my weight dropped last year my strength diminshed as well...
> Thanks for the help and input it has been a great help


I dont set a target weight, just moniter it once a week or so 2 make sure its steadily coming off and then just go off wot i look like. I think that setting a target weight, unless ur competing under a certain weight is pointless. Just go off wot u see in the mirror.

----------


## Ca$tro

I will do Jp2011 sounds sensible... just that someone said to me that my weight should be around 80 kilos when i got to 87kg i looked skinny...
Todays Log
Wed 25th January
Trained Shoulders
Smith machine - front military press 4 sets / rear military press 4 sets
Smith machine - upright rows 4 sets
Barbell shrugs - 4 sets
front and side raises 4 sets each
30 mins cardio / incline 15 for 22 mins - running at 5.1 for 8 mins / burnt 500 cals..
Diet is good

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 26th Jan 2012
Trained Back
Felt good in gym today.
Front pull downs increasing weight each set to a good weight reps 12/10/8/4/8
Behind neck pull downs reps 12/10/8/8
Dead Lift 1st set 60kg 12 reps / 100kg 8 reps / 140kg 6 reps / 160kg 1 rep / 100kg 8 reps
T-Bar Rows 3 sets 40kg -12 reps / 60 kg -10 reps / 80 kg 5 reps
Seated pully row - 4 sets max weight on machine 10 reps / 10 reps / 10 reps lowered weight immediatly did 8 reps
Yet again no one knows the name of the machine at the gym, you sit with one arm on a handle and pull handle towards you??? any way each arm exercised seperately - 40kg 12 reps / 60 kg 10 reps / 80kg 6 reps...
Cardio - 25 mins, 1.5 miles, 420 cals felt tired today and legs aching..
Diets going good just weighed in at 98.8 about to have my chicken but i think the ephidrin has given me that edge...
Till later boys

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 27th Jan 2012
4 weeks on, lost between 3-4kg... feel like i should be losing it alot quicker???#
Todays Log - 
Trained Biceps and Triceps
Man i felt strong today even though i had a rough nights sleep last night... 
Started with Triceps
Close grip bench press, had to do it on smith machine, it felt easier on the smith machine opposed to the free bar normally used...
I managed to do 4 sets 60 kg a side 8 reps each...
French Press / Skull crushers - 4 sets 10kg/15kg/15kg/10kg
Rope pull downs 4 sets
Bar pull downs 4 sets
Next Biceps - 
Barbell curls 5 sets, managed to put 20kg a side and curl it for 6 reps...
Preacher curls 3 sets
Dumbbell curls 4 sets
21s - 3 sets
concentration curls 3 sets to failure, by this time i was done in so i could not lift any more...
did 5 mins cardio felt an upset stomach coming on so i left it.

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 27th Jan 2012
4 weeks on, lost between 3-4kg...  feel like i should be losing it alot quicker???#
Todays Log - 
Trained Biceps and Triceps
Man i felt strong today even though i had a rough nights sleep last night... 
Started with Triceps
Close grip bench press, had to do it on smith machine, it felt easier on the smith machine opposed to the free bar normally used...
I managed to do 4 sets 60 kg a side 8 reps each...
French Press / Skull crushers - 4 sets 10kg/15kg/15kg/10kg
Rope pull downs 4 sets
Bar pull downs 4 sets
Next Biceps - 
Barbell curls 5 sets, managed to put 20kg a side and curl it for 6 reps...
Preacher curls 3 sets
Dumbbell curls 4 sets
21s - 3 sets
concentration curls 3 sets to failure, by this time i was done in so i could not lift any more...
did 5 mins cardio felt an upset stomach coming on so i left it.

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 29th Jan 2012
Weekend has been busy so i did not get a chance to hit the gym, but stuck to the diet all weekend...
Still feel good and i have just weighed my self... 98.5KG... So four weeks in starting weight 103.5 now standing at 5 kilos less so i guess i am going the right way...
Strength is still good, not feeling weak or tired, just odd days here and there end up feeling a bit lathargic but nothing a black coffee wont sort out...
Any hints/tips on how to aid progression... one week on ephidrine one week left then i will start the clen whilst having two weeks off ephidrin...
23 Months to go

----------


## Ca$tro

Come on guys help a bro out here, wanna get into shape fast... i know that it is down to me, may be i am being impatient and want to see reults quicker but i am willing to do what ever it takes, just need a slight bit of encouragment and advice to send me in the right direction... I love training and the gym, is there anything that i should be doing on the weekends??? Feel like i am wasting 2 days, i know i am going to be told do more cardio, and your right!!! I find it hard to do more cardio during the week so i am going to have to get my butt in the gym for solid cardio session on the weekends....

----------


## jp_2011

The only thing i do at weekends when dieting is cardio, no weights. Through the week i do 30 min before meal 1, at weekends i do 30 min before meal 1 and 30 min before my last meal. Apart from that i just get my meals in at weekends and relax.

----------


## auslifta

> Come on guys help a bro out here, wanna get into shape fast... i know that it is down to me, may be i am being impatient and want to see reults quicker but i am willing to do what ever it takes, just need a slight bit of encouragment and advice to send me in the right direction... I love training and the gym, is there anything that i should be doing on the weekends??? Feel like i am wasting 2 days, i know i am going to be told do more cardio, and your right!!! I find it hard to do more cardio during the week so i am going to have to get my butt in the gym for solid cardio session on the weekends....


I think you need to up your cardio as you know, but maybe just keep it a mild increase. Save some intensity in the bank so to speak. Keep at it, 5kgs for 4 weeks is a great rate of loss. Be patient.

----------


## Ca$tro

Thanks for the advice again guys, i think i was in an off mood yesterday...
Todays Log - well not much to tell as i missed the gym, had to go see a mortgage advisor which took 3 hours including travelling there and back then i had to get to work, not happy but i will be training legs tomorrow, i guess this is why it is good that we have two days off just in case days...
Diets going good, aiming to get to 95kg by end of next week... got a doctors appointment tomorrow so i will try and get him to do a bf% measurement so that i have a better idea of where i am at...
Thanks again for yout ime and input people

----------


## Ca$tro

31 Jan 2012
Trained Legs
Leg Extensions 5 sets 10/8/6/8/10
Leg Press 120kg - 10 reps/ 240 kg - 8 reps/ 320kg - 5 reps/ 160kg - 10 reps
Squats - 60kg -10reps/ 100kg -8reps/ 120kg 4 reps/ 100kg -8reps/ 60kg-8reps
Seated Calf Raises 4 sets 40kg/60kg/60kg/40kg
Calf Raises on leg press machine 4 sets of 8-10 reps of 160kg
Standing calf raises 4 sets
Lying curls..
half hour cardio - 15min bike ride 5km, 17 mins on treadmill, speed 3.5, incline 15, 300+ cals,
Feeling good, training went good, diet is good too...

----------


## Ca$tro

Feb 1st 2012 - Already???
Todays Log - Trained Chest
started off with Bench Press 5 sets - 60kg - 8 reps / 100kg - 4 reps / 60kg - 8 reps / 80kg - 1 rep / 60kg 5 reps
Incline Bench 4 sets - 60kg - 8 reps / 60 kg 5 reps / 50kg - 8 reps / 40kg - 8 reps
Decline Bench 4 sets - 60kg - 7 reps / 60kg - 6reps / 60kg - 5 reps / 40kg - 8 reps
Flat Flyes - 4 sets - 10kg each hand 10 reps / 15 kg - 6 reps / 15kg - 6reps / 10kg - 10reps
Cable Cross overs 4 sets - incrementing the weight each set, doing around 20 reps each set.
Cycled Ten mins - feeling a bit tired this week???? Just feel without energy and demotivated, pushing my self never the less...
Diet is Clean, so far so good...

----------


## jp_2011

> Cycled Ten mins - feeling a bit tired this week???? Just feel without energy and demotivated, pushing my self never the less...
> Diet is Clean, so far so good...


Might be worth having a high carb day somewhere. Ive found it helps me to have high carbs the day before i train legs or back. The benefit of that is not only to top up your body with some carbs for energy, but it will actually give your metabolism a boost  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 2nd feb
Missed gym today, felt really worn out from chest and legs... So far missed two days this week which means I got fri sat and sun to train shoulders, back and arms... So I can't and won't take another day off this week... 
Jp2011- what do you mean by a high carb day? Knock 6 pizzas back? Only messing... I think if I was to go off the diet plan I might end up having too many high carb days, so far diet feels good to be honest, eating chicken is ok with me just the tuna is hard to down at times... Will be weighing my self on Sunday to monitor progress... I don't trust my self with a high carb day... May be once the fat is off, but still appreciate your advice as your knowledge is much superior to mine on bb... 
Starting the clen on Monday and dropping the ephedrine for two weeks... What can I do to avoid the cramps??? Man they were bad last time I used clen.
Try and post some progress pics up at the end of the month to see how I have changed in two months and to asses what needs sculpting on my body, probably the whole body...

----------


## jp_2011

Haha now 6 pizzas sounds like a high carb day that i would really enjoy myself lol. Basically all i do is eat exactly the same meals but just double the carbs for 1 day a week, sometimes ill have 2 high carb days a week depending on how close to the show i am/how much fat im still carrying/how well im performing in the gym and recovering. If everything is ok at the minute then theres no real reason to change anything though. You could always swap the tuna for cottage cheese, or even a tuna steak or other fish. I dont like fish so i have cottage cheese anyway lol. Keep up the good work though, you should be proud of how well you have done even though its still early days, at least your doing it, fair play to you  :Smilie: 

Drink plenty of water when using clen , that will help with the cramps. Also will be worth investing in some potassium tablets if you arnt already taking them, they will help stop cramping up.

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log - 03/02/12
Trained Shoulders, wasnt feeling strong so took it easy, donno whats wrong this week, cant get out of bed, cant train properly, i feel ok just a little worn out...
Shoulder Press Smith Machine 4 sets
Behind neck shoulder press smith machine 4 sets
Upright rows on smith machine 4 sets
Shrugs on smith machine 4 sets
Lateral Raises 4 sets
Front raises 4 sets
Pec Dec Reversed 3 sets...
No Cardio - running late
Weighed my self last night before bed and i was 98kg...
Planning on getting this week done and making a fresh start next week

JP2011 - Your the Don - Cottage Cheese has enough protein??? Tuna is ok but am i ok to mix a little mayo or sweetcorn into it??? I like fish, just tuna alone is dry... 
How much water is plenty of water??? drinking around 2 liters in gym and 2 literes throughout day at the moment... Potassium tabs, where do i get them from, does asda stock these???

Anyways thanks to all that are participating in my quest to sculputure my self into a better person physically and mentally...
Respect you all

----------


## jp_2011

Ye cottage cheese is a great protein source, and its low in carbs and fat. I would stear clear of the mayo and sweecorn to be honest. Even xtra light mayo is high in sugar, and sweetcorn is high in starchy carbs. Any fish will do really, its all high in protein and full of good fats. I aim for 5 litres a day of water, sometimes i drink more sometimes less though. Ye i get my pottasium tablets from asda.

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log 4 feb 2012
Trained back
Felt good even though I only slept for five hours... I know I need my rest but had no choice, travelling all night...
Behind head pull downs 4 sets
front pull downs 4 sets
Dead lift 5 sets got to lift 160 kg one rep
T bar rows 3 sets
Seated cable rows 3 sets
No cardio today, stomach was off so didn't risk it...

Jp2011- I will try cottage cheese, never tried it before...
Fish is good, I will steer clear of Mayo and sweetcorn...
I will get some potassium tabs... Hope they help, what exactly do they do?
Thanks for you help again man..

----------


## jp_2011

Ye cottage cheese is really nice, you can even have it before bed if you want. Basically potassium is needed for correct function of the heart, liver, kidneys, muscles, nerves and digestive system, the potassium tablets will make up for lack of potassium in your diet through food, you lose potassium through sweating and muscle activity. Although its probs best you see your doctor first and explain about your diet and you want to take them to make up for not getting enough from the foods your eating as the amount you need depends on different factors such as any past or present medical problems or any medication you might be taking including anti inflamatories. Also there is a risk of taking too much and that can cause side effects. I went to see my gp and he told me the correct amount to take and i had no problems. You might not have a potassium deficiency though, maybe just increase your water intake first because the main reason behind muscle cramps is dehydration.

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log 5th feb 2012
Trained arms
Close grip bench press 4 sets
Skull crusher 3 sets
Rope pull downs 4 sets
Straight bar pull downs 4 sets
Barbell curls 5 sets
Preacher curls 4 sets
Dumbbell curls 4 sets
21s 3 sets
Still feeling a bit crap, got a bad stomach too, so not feeling 100%. Still completed the week nevertheless.
Hopefully back to full cardio tomorrow..

Jp2011- thanks for the advice, drinking loads of water, starting clen tomorrow 2 weeks on so I will be drinking loads of water to avoid the cramps. I will leave the potassium out for now, medical history is good, no major problems, touch wood.... I will get some cottage cheese to add to the variety... Again I appreciate your time and input...

----------


## jp_2011

No problem, happy 2 help  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Monday 6th Feb 2012
Trained chest, didn't feel like training legs today, needed a bit of a change, leaving legs for wed this week.
Started with bench press 5 sets, had to wait twenty mins cos somebody was hogging the bench... So annoying, would not even let me join in...
Anyway started with 60kg 10 reps, then 100 kg for 6 reps followed immediately by 60kg 4 reps. Then 100kg 4 reps, immediately 60kg 6 reps, then 100kg 3 reps immediately followed by 60kg for 7 reps. 
Next was incline bench press 3 sets...
Decline bench press 3 sets...
Flat flyes 3 sets...
Cable cross over 3 sets...
1/2 hour cardio burnt 505 cals, felt good today and chest felt strong, stomachs better, was full of energy. Started the clen , didn't feel it kick in but sweated loads... Got a bit of a bloated stomach after drinking my shake once I got out of the gym... Maybe I need to change my shake???
Watch this space, weighed in at 98.8 kg which is a slight increase of .3kg????? May be water? May be not enough cardio last week? Well I will try and get below 98 this week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 7th Feb 2012
Have to miss gym today - went to london on friday to buy a car for a friend, range rover sport, this morning the bloody car has been nicked - £14,000 gone... I feel responsible... Police have been informed and have spotted the car on the motorway... 
Back to Gym tomorrow and still sticking to diet, last night weight was 98.1kg before bed...

----------


## Ca$tro

Right, pissed off cause I didn't go training but still have 5 days, need to train 4 days yet. Sticking to diet, won't get a chance to go gym today...

Jp2011 I see your from the northwest mate... I am from near manchester....

----------


## ajordana

good to hear that youre getting yourself back in shape, and not only that but going for CONTEST shape! good for you man, i will be checking in on this, hope for the best, bro. keep up the hard work and dont let yourself slack :]

----------


## jp_2011

> Tuesday 7th Feb 2012
> Have to miss gym today - went to london on friday to buy a car for a friend, range rover sport, this morning the bloody car has been nicked - £14,000 gone... I feel responsible... Police have been informed and have spotted the car on the motorway...
> Back to Gym tomorrow and still sticking to diet, last night weight was 98.1kg before bed...


Shit, bad news mate, there are some real bastards out there. Hope you get everything sorted and get your motor back, lovely cars range rover sports.

Ye im from bolton pal. Its a small world haha.

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log - 08th Feb 2012
Trained Back - 
started with Behind Head Pull Downs - 5 sets
Infront Head Pull Downs - 4 sets
DeadLift - 60kg - 10reps/ 100kg - 8 reps/ 140kg - 5 reps/ 150kg - 1 rep/ 100kg - 8 reps
Tbar Row - 3 sets - 40kg/60kg/80kg
Seated Machine Row - 4 sets
One Arm Pull Back (cant find the bloody name for this) Each Arm Alternatly - 40kg- 12 reps/ 60kg - 10 reps/ 80kg - 6 reps / 20kg - 20reps
Dumbbell Rows three sets - 30kg - 10 reps/ 40kg -6 reps/ 45 kg - 3 reps
By this time i was still feeling ok but had been in the gym for an hour so left out barbell rows...
Cardio - 30 mins / 500 cals/ 1.9 miles/ incline 15 for 22 mins then slow jog for 6-8 minutes...
Felt good today - trained hard, diet is clean, getting focused again...
Felt the clen when i was doing cardio, little shakes here and there...
Weighed my self before bed last night and i was standing at 97.9kg which is good, aiming to get to 98kg this week, anything below is a bonus...

JP 2011 - Flipping small world, a true Lancs Lad Hey... The Range wasn't my motor - i only helped a good friend find a deal in the trader then went with him to look at it, so felt kind of responsible... They nicked it from his house in Bramhall, Stockport and drove it to Surrey, Cops found it today, but another poor sod had bought it, not realising it was stolen... Scum these people, ripping people off... dono if he will get the motor, its sat in a compound, but at least its not been shipped or stripped for parts...

Ajordana - Thanks for the addded input to this log, i know i started to slack a bit last week, but getting back on the ball and feeling good... 

One thing i noticed is that when you DONT have a proper diet and regular meals you seem to crave food alot more, now my stomach has something in it regularly i dont feel the urge to go and buy something to eat...

Man i appreciate all your advice and input - i wont/cant let you or my self down on this quest....

Much Respect to all...

----------


## jp_2011

Haha ye true lancs lad, except no chippy tea lol. Well i hope everything gets sorted 4 your mate. Ye its amazing how well your body reacts to frequent meals, regardless of the portion size. Good on you, and im happy to be able to help you, anytime mate  :Smilie:  keep up the good work!!!

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log - 09th Feb 2012
Trained Legs - 
Leg Extensions 4 sets
Squats - 60kg 10reps/ 100kg 8reps/ 140kg 5reps/ 100kg 8reps - managed to do 5 reps my self today nobody around to spot...
Leg Press - 160kg 10reps/ 240kg 8 reps/ 320kg 3 reps
Calf Raises on Leg Press machine - 3 sets of 10 160kg
seated calf raises 3 sets 40kg 10reps
Standing Calf Raises 3 sets max out machine weight
Lying curls 3 sets
Man today my legs are shaking, did a good work out and found it hard to walk afterwards with the shakes, i think it was the adrenaline in the legs??? or may be the clen ???
I left the cardio out today as legs were done, barely managed to drive home...
Back on the cardio tomorrow got to train arms and shoulders yet...

JP2011 - Thankyou as always man...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Friday 10 feb 2012
Trained shoulders
Smith machine military press 4 sets
Smith machine behind neck press 4 sets
Smith machine front raises 3 sets
Barbell shrugs 4 sets
Side raises 3 sets
Front raises 3 sets
Reverse pec dec 3 sets
15 mins cardio
Felt like crap, exhausted tired sleepy so didn't go heavy at all...
5th day on clen , not had any bad cramps yet..
Weighed in at 97.6 kg last night before bed...

----------


## Ca$tro

Yesterdays Log - Sat 11th Feb 2011
Trained Tri/Bi
Close Grip Bench Press 5 sets
Skull Crusher/French Press 4 sets
Rope Pull Downs 4 sets
Stright bar pull downs 4 sets
Barbell curls 5 sets
Preacher curls 4 sets
Dumbbell curls 4 sets
Concentration curls 4 sets
21's 3 sets
Arms felt strong yesterday, lifted good heavy weights, good reps... felt good..
Didn't have time to write up yesterday hence the late log today... Took a day off today today from gym/work/etc relaxing day at home... still sticking to the diet, weighed my self this morning on an EMPTY stomach and weighed 96.7KG, since then i have had my breakfast and chicken a few hours later, will be taking my weekly weight before bed so lets hope i am below 98KG, which was the target for this week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 13th Feb
Took Sunday off, needed a day off just to get some rest and my head screwed back on...
Monday Trained Legs
Leg Extensions 4 sets
Squats 4 sets 60kg-10reps/100kg-8reps/140kg-5reps/100kg-8reps
Leg Press 4 sets 160kg-10reps/240kg-8reps/280kg-6reps/160kg-10reps
Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine 160kg 4 sets of 12 reps
Seated calf raises 4 sets 40kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10reps /60kg 10reps/ 40kg 20 resps
Standing Calf Raises 4 sets maxed machine out
Lying curls 4 sets
30 mins cardio/ 2miles/ 515 cals/ speed and incline varied
Felt good after my workout and after doing a full half hour of cardio...
Diet is going good... A little boring, added a bit of cottage cheese in to the mix just for a change...
Weighed in last night at 97.7KG - 6 weeks gone 6 Kilos Lost, anticipating getting to around 95KG this week, plenty of Cardio...
Had a bad cramp in my abs when doing leg press, think thats the clen ...
Loosing weight normally means a loss in strength but so far i find that my strength is being maintained and in some cases improving. Legs is the hardest day for me, thats why i like to get it out of the way early in the week, then i dont have a reason to miss the gym... 
Well watch this space, anyone have an idea of what weight i should be aiming for??? 85KG???

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log
Man been I'll with flu, bad headaches, stuffed nose, body aches and pains, been in bed for two days... Felling slightly better tonight, but feeling well guilty that I missed the gym on Tuesday and Wednesday. I have stuck to the diet nevertheless...
Plan for the rest of the week is 
Thursday - chest and cardio
Friday - shoulders and cardio
Saturday - back and cardio
Sunday - bi and tri and cardio

I ain't going to mess my week up even if it kills me...
Weighed in at 97.5 kg last night so weight is stagnant just don't feel strong with this messed up virus...
I am aiming for 85 kg as my minimum weight? What do you think?

----------


## jp_2011

> I am aiming for 85 kg as my minimum weight? What do you think?


Suppose it all depends on what your looking like now and what your aim is to look like. I honestly dont bother with what i weigh (i dont compete in a weight class anyway so it doesnt matter much). Its all about how symetrical you are, your overall condition and obviously muscle. But ive competed against guys bigger than me, and beat them simply because of my condition and symmetry. If you have a 20 stone guy who is still smooth and cant display his muscle to its full potentiol, and a 15 stone guy whos shredded and you can see cuts and lines on every muscle. Whos looking better? Thats the way i see it. Just as long as the weight is coming off nice and steady your on track. Relay more on the mirror and photos than the scales. Keep an eye on it and make sure its still coming off, but scales can give false readings (like if your holding water, or you havent had a sit on the throne before you take your morning weight haha), but the mirror never lies.
Keep up the good work though matey  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp2011 - Thanks for the reply mate... I guess i just want to get ripped up, more defined, in better shape. I will post up pics at end of the month to get your opinion. I thought most competitions were based on either weight or age? If i look in the mirror i am getting more defined, but cant see abs, not expecting that for abit yet. My arms and shoulders are pretty symmetrical, same goes for legs. Well thats what i think? The weight is defo coming off at around 1kg per week, weighed my self now and i am at 96.6KG. I agrree that the 15 stone guy cut up looks alot better than some weighing heavier and not looking lean or defined. I rely alot on scales and i check the mirror too but hardly photos, guess i will try this... I wanna get the weight down so that i can start a cycle of deca and sus eventually, i did one cycle of test and dbol last year when i weighed 87kg, i saw some good results, still kept the strength gains for sure but the asthetic look soon went once the gear was out of the system, then i crashed and had a bad time with work, family etc leading me to eat loads of junk. Anyway forget the cycle, long way away yet... Do as much as i can naturally then start the cycle. 
Ok so the diet is knocking my weight down along with the cardio, just feel my training could change around to progress with gains, some say you cant promote muscle growth whilst losing fat??? I was looking at Arnolds training regime and i know its some hard core shit, but i feel as though i could do it, many say again that it is much too advanced. Have you ever tried something so militant in the gym??? 
Appreciate your advice and replies to my simple pain in the butt questions...
Oh should i be drinking alot of coffee? apparently helps with fat loss??? i am only on one cup at the mo...
Cheers mate and if you have any trade secrets to give to me you could always PM me, lol, there have got to be some trade secrets...

----------


## jp_2011

Ye taking photos weekly in the same poses will allow you to see the difference in your physique from a different perspective, especially your back, as you cant see it in the mirror lol. There are different opinions on gaining muscle when on low calories. I think that although a high calorie diet is much better for muscle growth, i think its still possible to lose fat and build muscle. At the end of the day if your eating enough protein and stimulating the muscles in the gym and getting enough rest its possible, although it will happen at a much slower rate. Alot of people say that you need carbs in order to build muscle, but thats not true. Carbs are an energy source, and nothing more. Its the protein that repairs the muscles and helps them recover and grow. 
Ive pretty much gone back to basics in the past 8-9 months while i was bulking, heavy compound movements and afew isolation exercises to finish off. I have tried fst-7 and y3t, and they were good but ive realised that old school training is a tried, tested and proven way of getting results for decades so im using that. I will still throw in some 7s here and there but its mostly just straight forward training for me now.
Ye black coffee will help increase your adrenaline through the caffine, which will help increase your metabolism. I have 3-4 cups a day, but limit it to 2 when im on clen . A little tip i picked up, put a green tea bag in your water at the gym  :Wink:

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Thursday 16 feb
Trained chest
Bench press 4 sets 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 7 reps 60kg 3 reps/ 100kg 4 reps 60kg 6 reps/ 60kg 10 reps
Incline bench press 3 sets 60 kg 8-10 reps
Decline bench press 4 sets 60kg 8-10 reps 3 sets then 40 kg till failure
Dumbbell flat flyes 4 sets of 10 reps
Cable cross overs 4 sets of 10 reps
Cardio 30 mins / 530 cals / 2 miles

Apart from the chest infection/flu gym felt good, just feeling a little weak but good.
Jp 2011 - I will start taking weekly photos soon and post me up to see what you think...
I understand what your saying as carbs is purely for energy and protein is purely for muscle growth, I also agree that the fat is being burned and the muscles are developing along side, but due to the calorie deficit they aren't growing as much as possible... I agree that compound movements such as bench press / squats / deadliest are the way to build muscle and to get the pump just finish off with isolating the particular muscle being trained...
On clen till end of this week, have not had any major cramps this time, but will get on coffee and ephedrine next week.
I will try the green tea bag in the water, might look a funny colour? But give it a try... What are the benefits of this?
Man I am in debt to you and your knowledge, your willing to help me and I am very grateful for this mate...
Thanks

----------


## jp_2011

Its a good fat burner (hence the green tea extract supplements available), full of antioxidents, the ginseng is good for increasing energy and endurance, and it rids your body of free radicals that eat away at muscle. Obviously its not conveniant to have a kettle n mug in the gym though so just pop a green tea bag in your water bottle and bobs your uncle lol. I get the flavoured ones, the normal green tea tastes like grass haha, blueberry is quite nice. No problem, im happy 2 help. Ive had and still get alot of help and advice, im always learning new things and its nice that i can use what ive learnt over the years to help someone else, its a pleasure to help you out mate  :Smilie:

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp2011 enough respect to you as always...
Today's log - Friday 17th feb
Trained back
Machine pull downs behind neck 4 sets
Machine pull downs infront of head 4 sets
Deadlift 4 sets 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 5 reps/ 140kg 5 reps/
Tbar rows 3 sets 40kg/60kg/80kg
Seated rows 5 sets last two sets drop sets
Dumbbell rows 3 sets
Cardio 20 mins / 400 cals/

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log sat 18th feb
Trained bi/tri/shoulders
Was going to train shoulders tomorrow but family commitments mean I can't make it to the gym tomorrow.
Got a chest infection and clogged up nose..
Close grip bench press 3 sets
Skull crusher 3 sets
Rope pull downs superset with straight bar pull downs 3 sets each
Barbell curls 3 sets
Preacher curls 3 sets
Dumbbell curls 3 sets
Concentration curls 3 sets
Shrugs 3 sets
Military press 3 sets
Lateral raises 3 sets
No Caruso feel like crap today...
Weight last night 94.9 kg

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Monday 20th feb 2012
Trained Shoulders...
Seated military press on smith machine 3sets of 60 kg 6 reps drop set of 50kg then 40 kg then 20 kg then just bar.
Behind neck seated military press 3 sets
Smith machine upright rows 4 sets
Shrugs barbell 3 sets dumbbell shrugs 3 sets
Lateral raises 4 sets
Front raises 3 sets
Arnold press 3 sets
Cardio 30 mins 2 miles 535 cals burnt
Feeling good today, finally getting the chest infection out of the system.
My weekly weight stands at 96.7 kg losing 1 kg a week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Wednesday 22 nd Feb 2012
Took yesterday off, got bad stomach issues man, running to the loo, think I didn't cook the chicken properly...
Felt better today, trained legs, stomach still in pain but a lot better.
Leg extensions 3 sets
Squats three sets 60/100/120 kg
Leg press three sets 160/240/320 kg
Calf raises on leg press machine 160kg 3 sets
Seated calf raises three sets of 60kg
Standing calf raises three sets of max weight on machine
Hamstring curls three sets
10 min cardio
Diet is going good

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log sat 25th feb 2012
So I trained shoulders mon took Tuesday off trained legs Wednesday then had thu and fri off then had to do a split to fit everything in for the week.
Today trained chest and tris, I used do splits but I find that having individual days for each muscle group works the muscle harder and the muscle progresses more...
Aft training chest today I struggled with tris...
Got back and biceps tomorrow then back to normal on Monday... Think on saturday going to do abs and cardio, concentrate one hard workout for abs.... Ok ok cardio and diet is in check and I will update weight tomorrow with some pics this week....

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Sunday 26th feb 2012
Trained back and biceps
Had a good work out, just felt like I was training too much, missed out some exercise on back to allow biceps to be trained but I know now that I prefer individual days for each muscle opposed to split training...
No cardio... My cheat meal today consisted of chicken as usual, grilled, a lot of rice some yoghurt and a slice of bread.
My weight is at 95.8 kg, before I had my cheat meal... Aim to get to 94kg dead this week... Time to push harder and train harder... 8 weeks in I feel good lost the wobble on the belly, strength is still good even though my weight has gone down... Just got my new protein shake, synth 6 by BSN so try that this week too...had a tiring weekend training and decorating my mums house...
Well I will post some pics this week for bf% estimations....

Cheers ppl

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 28th feb 2012
Today's log - trained legs
Leg extensions 5 sets
Squats 5 sets 60/100/140/100/60
Leg press 5 sets 160/240/320/240/160
Calf raises 5 sets on leg extension machine
Seated calf raises 5 sets
Standing calf raises 5 sets
Lying extension 5 sets
Half hour cardio, 525 cals, 
Man I missed gym yesterday, big domestic at home...
Today felt good just tired, legs are killing me, pushed my self to increase sets.
Got a new shake by BSN Synth 6 man I got some tummy issues on this new shake... Anyone know which is better Propeptide by CNP or this stuff by BSN, which has less fat and more protein per shake...
Anyways will try and get pics up this week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Wed 29th feb
Trained chest
Bench press 5 sets
Incine bench 5 sets
Decline bench 5 sets
Flat flyes 4 sets
Cable cross overs 4 sets
Quick log today running late

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log
Trained back
Behind neck pull down 4 sets
Front pull downs 3 sets
Deadlift 4 sets
Tbar row 3 sets
Seated cable rows 4 sets
15 mins cardio

----------


## silver back 415

> Tuesday 28th feb 2012
> Today's log - trained legs
> Leg extensions 5 sets
> Squats 5 sets 60/100/140/100/60
> Leg press 5 sets 160/240/320/240/160
> Calf raises 5 sets on leg extension machine
> Seated calf raises 5 sets
> Standing calf raises 5 sets
> Lying extension 5 sets
> ...


how many reps are you doing

----------


## Ca$tro

Reps vary mate - for example squats - 60 kilos 10 reps/ 100 kilos 8 reps/ 140 kilos 5-6 reps/ 100 kilo 8 reps/ 60 kilo 10 reps...
Some days i will do three sets ten reps each, depends on how i feel (strong/weak) and lift accordingly... Normally warm up light then go heavier then the heaviest i can take then back to a light set. It also depends on if i can find some one to help me out with squats and bench press, the two i need a spot...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log sat 3 march2012
Trained bi and tri. Didn't get a chance to log in yesterday trained shoulders.
Trained arms as usual felt strong but tired.
Been slacking on cardio this week, managed a full half hour session just twice this week. therefore not expecting to get to my anticipated 94 kg... I will weigh my self tomorrow and post the updated weight with some progress pics...
I would ask for advice but I guess at this stage it's just about getting on with training diet and cardio as usual...

----------


## Ca$tro



----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 05th March 2012
So today i trained my legs - man this was hard today, had some hard core bodybuilders making squat till failure on light weights, much appreciated lads...
Any way leg extensions 5 sets
Squats 5 sets 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 140kg 7 reps/ 60kg till failure/ 60kg till failure... I could not walk after this ordeal but felt good...
Seated calf raises 3 sets till failure with 20kg weight.
Leg Press again was light today 3 sets till failure
Calf raise on leg press machine 3 sets with 120kg weight normally get to 160kg.
Half hour of cardio - felt knackered could have easily fallen asleep standing up... managed to burn 510 cals.
Diet is good and weight is around 96-97kg at the moment.
Had a mission uploading pics using forum tools so i have had to use image shack. Help appreicated, target to see abs after 35 yrs, so far lost 7-8kg in 9 weeks of training and dieting... Whats my BF% around people?

----------


## Ca$tro

06th March
Trained Chest
Bench press 5 sets 10 reps 60kg
incline bench 3 sets 8 reps 60kg 2 sets 8reps 40kg
decline bench press 3 sets 8 reps 60kg 2 sets 10 reps 40kg
flat flyes 4 sets 8 reps 10kg
cable cross over 5 sets 15 reps
cardio 30 mins 520 cals burnt 2.0 miles covered
feeling good, aching ;like mad from legs yesterday but i love the pain...
diets good so far...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log 7th march 2012
Trained back
Started with behind neck pull downs 4 sets
Front pull downs 4 sets
Deadlift 5 sets 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 140kg 7 reps/ 180kg 1 rep/ 100kg 8 reps
barbell rows straight leg on a box 3 sets 8 reps 60 kg
Tbar rows three sets 60 kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps / 100kg 6 reps
Seated rows 4 sets max weight last light till failure
Dumbbell rows 3 sets 8 reps 30 kg
30 mins cardio 450 cals burnt.
Felt strong today, pushed my self, lifted heaviest yet on deadlift for one rep 180kg...
Diets solid and clean...

----------


## Ca$tro

8th march 2012
Trained shoulders
Military press on smith machine first set 50kg 8 reps second set was a drop set started on 60 kg then dropped 20 kg then dropped 20 kg more 6-8 reps. Then final two sets were light till failure.
Behind neck press on smith machine. 3 sets 8 reps.
Barbell shrug 60 kg twenty reps 2 sets then 100kg drop set 6 reps 60kg 15 reps.
Side raises all drp sets 6 reps started with 20 kg then 15 then 10 then 7.5 three times.
Front raises three sets 8 reps 10 kg each hand.
Dumbbell shrug 3 sets 40 kg 8 reps
Cardio half hour burnt 500 cals
Diet is solid.

----------


## Ca$tro

9th march log, did not have time to write up yesterday...
Trained bi/tri
Started with close grip bench press four sets of 60 kg to failure.
Then French press four sets of 25 kg..
Rpe pull downs and straight bar supersets four sets...
Barbell curls 6 sets
Preacher curls 4 sets
Dumbbell curls 4 sets
Concentration curls three sets
Then some random arm exercises on light weight.
30 min cardio
Diet is solid..

----------


## jp_2011

Good to see that your still going strong mate. Ive not had a look on here for abit now, been really busy lately at work and that, but its nice to see your sticking at it.

----------


## Ca$tro

hey jp - hope your good mate... Yep sticking at it, diets solid traiining is good just loosing some strength with weight loss but managing..
Trained friday took off Sat/Sun/Mon - Back to training legs tomorrow. Weight is around 94.5KG last time i checked...
Planned week
LEGS
CHEST
BACK
SHOULDERS
BI/TRI
ABS

wish me luck

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log - Tuesday 13th March 2012
Trained Legs
Started off with leg extensions 5 sets first one light second and third heavy fourth and fifth light more reps.
Legs warmed up, feeling shit today.
Squats 5 sets - 60kg 10 reps, 100kg 8 reps, 140kg 5 reps, 60 kg 15 reps, 60 kg 15 reps...
Leg press - 4 sets, 160kg 10 reps, 240kg 8 reps, 320 kg 5 reps, 160kg 10 reps.
Calf raise on leg press machine - 4 sets of 12 reps 160 kg on machine...
Seated calf raise 4 sets 20kg 10 reps, 20 kg 10 reps, 40kg 10 reps, 60kg 10reps.
Standing calf raises - 3 sets
Lying curls 4 sets
Half hour cardio 520 cals...
Diets good, but man I feel tired, so tired, losing weight and strength and stamina, feeling light headed on some exercises, but legs out of the way, the hardest day....

----------


## jp_2011

Ye im all gud thanks, back on the bulk now. Ive pulled out of this years shows, need to add more size really, plus im getting married in august so attention has been turned to arranging the wedding lol. Im setting up a training and nutrition business aswel so im mad busy at the minute, the last thing i need is to be on low carbs haha. Websites not quite finished but its online now if you fancy a look, www.infinity-fitness.net  :Smilie:

----------


## Schmidty

how long are your workouts taking most of the time? any progress pics?

----------


## Ca$tro

Jp - Congrats on the wedding matey, it's hard work arranging the whole package... Good luck... I wish you all the best with your venture, I will check it out later tonight and let you know what I think...

Schmidty - my workouts range from 45-60 minutes. Progress pics, one at the start of the log and more on page 3 of this log...

Today's log - missed Monday, trained legs Tuesday, Wednesday could not make it to the gym, family stuff..
Thursday 15 march 2012 - changed workout to a split for this week, just fancy a change. Trained chest and tri...
Bench press light 4 sets of 60 kg 10 reps
Incline 3 sets of 60 kg 10 reps
Decline bench 4 sets of 60 kg 10 reps
Flat flyes 10 kg each hand 4 sets 10 reps
Cable x overs 3 sets
Skull crusher 3 sets 10 reps 
Rope pull downs 4 sets
Straight bar pull down 4 sets
No cardio today legs are aching...
Got plenty of cardio done stripping wallpaper for 6 hours..
Diet is solid...
Weight last night was 103.2 ( note 93.2 not 103.2 kg ) which means I have lost 10 kg from the 1 st of jan.

----------


## Ca$tro

Catch up - Friday trained back and biceps. Saturday trained shoulders. Sunday off...
Have not had time to log in, busy with family and decorating.... Back to legs on Monday...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log 19th March 2012
Trained legs
Leg extensions 4 sets one set light three sets heavy, legs warmed up nicely...
Squats 5 sets, 60 kg 10 reps, 100 kg 8 reps, 140 kg 5 reps, 100 kg 10 reps, 60 kg 20 reps which was failure.
Leg press 4 sets, 160 kg 12 reps, 240 kg 8 reps, 320 kilo 5 reps, 160 kilo 15 reps....
Calf raises on leg press machine, 160 kg 25 reps, 20 reps, 20 reps, 20 reps...
Seated calf raise 40 kg 20 reps, 60 kg 8 reps, 60 kg 8 reps drop set 40 kg 10 reps, 20 kg 20 reps...
Standing cald raises three sets...
Lying hamstring curl 3 sets...
Half hour cardio 614 cals, incline 15, 30 mins, 2 miles....
Diet is clean...
Weight is 94.0 kg today...

----------


## Ca$tro

20 march 2012
Trained chest
Bench press 5 sets - 60 kg 10 reps, 100 kg 5 reps, 60 kg 10 reps, 60 kg 8 reps, 60 kg 8 reps
Incline bench press - 60 kg 6-8 reps 3 sets, 40 kg 10 reps, just the bar 16 reps x2
Cable x over 5 sets of 20 reps
Flat flyes 3 sets 10 kg 10 reps
Decline bench press 3 sets 40 kg 10 reps
Half hour cardio, 615 cals, incline 15, speed 4.0, 
Diet is solid...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log wed 21 march 2012
Trained shoulders
Smith machine press 5 sets infront 4 sets behind neck
Shrugs 4 sets
Side raises 4 sets
Front raise 3 sets
Upright rows 3 sets
No cardio felt like crap today
Crap session today

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log Monday 26th March 2012
Trained legs
Leg extensions 5 sets, one light, 3 heavy, 5th light
Squats 5 sets - 60kg 10 reps/100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 6 reps/100kg 10 reps/ 60kg 20reps
Leg Press 5 sets - 160kg 10 reps/ 240kg 8 reps/ 320kg 8 reps/ 240kg 8 reps/ 160 kg 12 reps
Calf Raise on Leg press machine 4 sets - 160kg 25reps/22 reps/20 reps/ 15 reps
Seated calf raise 4 sets - 40kg 10 reps/ 60 kg 8 reps/ 60kg 6 reps/ 40kg 8 reps dropset 20kg 8 reps
Standing calf raise 4 sets - one light, two heavy, fourth light
lying Hamstring curls - 4 sets

Cardio 30 min/610 cals/ 2miles/

Feeling good today, had a good solid one hour trianing.
Sunday i was off, saturday i trained bi/back/tri
This week is full steam ahead - i got down to 92.2kg last week but for some reason my weight last night was 94.8kg???? plan is to get to 92kg this week... last year this time i was 87kg so i am still behind 7-8kilos.... man on a mission..

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log Tuesday 27th March 2012
Trained Chest
Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 5 reps drop set 60kg 5 reps/ 100kg 4 reps drop set 60kg 6 reps/ 60 kg 8 reps
Incline Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 6-8 reps
Decline Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 5 reps drop set 60kg 3 reps/ 70 kg 3 reps drop set 60kg 3 reps/ 60kg 6 reps dropset 50kg 6 reps drop set 40kg 5 reps...
Flat Flyes 4 sets - 10kg 10 reps, 15 kg 6 reps, 15 kg 6 reps, 10kg 10 reps
cable x over 4 sets - medium weight 10-20 reps

Cardio 30 mins/614cals/2miles
Diet is clean...

----------


## Ca$tro

28th March 2012 
Trained Back
Started with behind neck pull downs 5 sets then front pull downs 5 sets
Deadlift - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 5 reps/ 180kg 1 rep/ 100kg 10 reps
Stright leg Barbell rows on a box - 60kg 8 reps 3 sets
Tbar rows - 40kg 10 reps/ 60kg 8 reps/ 80kg 6 reps/
Seated rows - 4 sets 8-10 reps max weight on set 2/3/4

Cardio - 30 mins/630cals/ 2miles distance
diet is solid...

----------


## Ca$tro

28th March 2012

Just weighed my self before bed, weight is now standing at 92.3KG - starting weight on Jan 1st was 103.5KG so thats around 11KG dropped so far... 3 months gone the journey has just begun... Its along road to walk but it is one i must walk...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thurs 29th March 2012

Trained Shoulders
Smith Machine Shoulder Press 3 sets
Barbell Shrugs 3 sets
Side raises three sets
Front raises three sets
Reverse pec dec three sets

Quick workout today due to family stuff appointments etc, no cardio...

----------


## Schmidty

how many weeks left?

----------


## Far from massive

I am sorry but is your scale messed up or am I reading something wrong?

The first post on 1/02 says you wiegh 103kg
Then on 3/15 you say you lost 10kg yet you say your wieght is 103.2kg
Then on 3/19 you say your wieght is 94kg?

I assume you misposted and your wieght on 3/15 was around 94kg if not I don't see one how you lost any wieght from 1/02 to 3/15 and secondly how you could have lost 8.8kg in 4 days.

Not busting chops just thought you might want to correct the typo so the log would make sense.

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log 31st march 2012
Trained bi/tri
Close grip bench press 4 sets of 10 reps 60 kg
Skull crusher 4 sets - 20 kg 10 reps/ 30 kg 7 reps/ 30kg 8 reps/ 20 kg 10 reps
Straight bar pull downs 4 sets of 10 to 15 reps
Rope pull downs 4 sets 10 to 15 reps
Barbell curls 6 sets - 12 reps 10 kg / 10 reps 15 kg / 8 reps 20 kg/ 8 reps 20 kg/ 2 reps 25 kg 12 reps 10 kg
Preacher curls 4 sets - 8 reps 20 kg / 6 reps 30 kg / 6 reps 30 kg / 8 reps 20 kg
Dumbbell curls 4 sets - 15 kg 10 reps / 22 kg 8 reps/ 22 kg 6 reps / 15 kg 10 reps
Concentration curls 5 sets - 10 kg 10 reps x 5

Schmidty- long time to go yet only three months into prep, got 21 months to go... Long road

Far from massive - just to clarify my starting weight on the 1st of jan 2012 was 103.5kg. Today my weight is 92.2kg. Which means I have lost around 11kg in three months. Must have been a typo, I will check it now and rectify it... No way of losing 8.8 kg in 4 days...

It's a long road...

----------


## Ca$tro

Far from massive - thanks for noticing the typo, it's rectified... Look at the pics on the first page then the ones on the third page... More pics will come when I get to around 85 kg...
Wish me luck man... Training diet and cardio...

Missed the gym on Friday had to see the dentist on Thursday because I broke a tooth in half, so no way of getting to the gym on Friday. Missed cardio on thursday, Friday and Saturday... Sunday off and back to legs on Monday...

----------


## Far from massive

Castro, wishing you all the best, but as I am sure you know the luck..that will only take you so far the hard work and dedication will carry you where you want to be, Keep up the good work and yeah wishing you all the best!!!

PS my antique ass started at 54 at 6.1 and about 235 with 13.25 inch biceps LOL. Now and I am currently 56 at 195 with 15.5 arms and growing quick, (I was sick for 4 months with tumors in my appendix) but they are all gone now, so its great to be back in the game.

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 02nd of April 2012 - Man this year is flying by, fourth month already... 
Todays log is not much as i didn't make it into the gym, had a bad stomach so didnt want to try squatting or pushing weights with some bad consequences... 
Just weighed my self and i am weighing in at 94.1KG, man is my weight fluctuating in these past two weeks i have got down to 92.2KG two to three times and then bounced back up to 94 several times... I am putting it down to the inconsistant cardio routine, i really need to get back to doing cardio 7 days...
Well no time like the present... Diet is good, just had a cheat meal on Saturday night but i think thats what messed my stomach up?

Well see you tomorrow people...

Far from Massive- I appreciate your input and advice, your right its all about dedication hand in hand with hard work... Thats how the pros make it...
Sorry to hear about your illness man, i sincerly wish you all the best... Sounds like your doing well... Keep in touch man...

----------


## Ca$tro

Today's log Tues April 3rd 2012
Trained legs
Leg extensions 5 sets - 1 light 10 reps 3 heavy 6-8 reps 1 light 10 reps
Squats 5 sets - 60 kg 10 reps, 100 kg 8 reps, 140 kg 6 reps, 100 kg 10 reps, 60 kg 20 reps.
Leg press 5 sets - 160 kg 10 reps, 240 kg 8 reps, 320 kg 6 reps, 320 kg 6 reps, 240 kg 10 reps
Calf raise on leg press machine 5 sets - 160 kg 15-20 reps
Seated calf raise - 40 kg 10 reps, 60 kg 6 reps for 3 sets, 20 kg 15 reps.
Standing calf raise - 5 sets 1 light, 3 heavy, last one light. 6-10 reps each..
Lying hamstring curls 5 sets 8-10 reps.
30 min cardio, 615 cals, 2 miles...
Diets solid...

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday April 4th 2012
Trained Chest
Bench Press 5 sets - 60kg 10 reps, 100kg 5 reps dropset 60kg 5 reps, 60kg 10 reps, 60kg 8 reps, 60 kg 8 reps... Felt weak today...
Incline Bench Press 3 sets - 60kg 8 reps....
Decline Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 8-10 reps
Flat Flyes 4 sets - 10kg 10 reps, 15 kg 8 reps x2, 10kg 10 reps
Cable x-over 4 sets - reasonable weight 15 reps each set

Cardio 30 mins/ 615 cals/ 2 miles covered...
Feeling dead today... Legs are killing me too...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 05th April 20128 
Trained Back
Behind Head pull downs 3 sets 8-10 reps
Front of Head pull downs 3 sets 8-10 reps
Dead Lift 3 sets - 60kg 10 reps, 100kg 8 reps, 140kg 6 reps
Bent over Barbell Rows on a box 3 sets 60kg 8 reps
Tbar Rows 3 sets - 40kg 10 reps, 60kg 8 reps, 80kg 6 reps
Seated Rows 3 sets very light 10 reps

Cardio 30 mins/ incline 15 / speed 4.0/ 2 miles/ 635 cals...

Man this week i have felt weak and out of breath and lazy in the gym, not strong at all may be beacuse my weight is starting to come off??? Cardio has been solid though...
Diet is good...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 6th April 2012
Trained Tri/Bi
Close grip Bench Press 3 sets 60kg 10 reps
Skull crusher 3 sets 30Kg 8 reps
Rope Pull Downs 3 sets
Straight Bar pull downs 3 sets
Barbell Curls 5 sets
Preacher Curls 3 sets
Dumbbell Curls 3 sets
21's 3 sets
No Cardio
Man having a bad week, cant lift anything pushing my self nevertheless...

----------


## Ca$tro

Mon 09th April
Trained Friday but have not been in the gym Sat/Sun/Mon... Missed shoulders last week so have to train them hard this week...
Plan
Tues - Legs
Wed - Chest
Thurs - Back
Fri - Shoulders
Sat - Bi/Tri
Sun - Abs

My weekly weigh in last night was 92.6KG... So weight is coming off, just slowed down a bit due to missing cardio sessions here and there... Diet is Good, had odd day where it is off but just had so much on...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 10th April 2012
Trained Legs
Leg Extensions 5 sets - reps 12/8/8/6/10
Squats 5 sets - 60kg 12 reps/100kg 8 reps/140kg 5 reps/100kg 8 reps/ 60kg 20 reps
Leg Press 5 sets - 160kg 12 reps/ 240kg 8 reps/ 320kg 6 reps/ 240kg 8 reps/ 160kg 10 reps
Calf Raises on Leg press machine 4 sets/ 12 reps/ 160kg
Seated calf raise 4 sets - 20kg 10 reps/ 40kg 10 reps/ 40kg 10 reps/ 20kg 10 reps
Standing calf raises - 3 sets reasonable weight
Lying Hamstring Curls 3 sets

30 mins cardio/ 550 cals/ 1.65 miles

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 11th April
Trained Chest
Bench Press 4 sets 60kg 8-10 reps
Incline Bench Press 3 sets 60kg 6 reps
Decline Bench 3 sets 60kg 6 reps
Flat Flyes 3 sets 10kg 10 reps
Cable xover 3 sets 10 reasonable weight
Pec Dec 3 sets 10 reps
No Cardio

Man i got up late, felt like crap, heavy head, lack of motivation, just had to fight my way through training, feeling weak now after losing around 13 Kilos... I could lift more for sure when i was weighing 104KG.... Even people/friends have started to say that i looked better when i had my weight on me, looked haelthier even thoug i know i was over weight and too much fat on me... I hope i can get upto 100kg but solid muscle rather than 100kg solid fat boy....

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 12th April 2012
Trained Back
Behind neck pull down 4 sets 8-10 reps
Front of head pull down wide grip 4 sets 10 reps
Deadlift 5 sets - 60kg 10 reps/100kg 8 reps/ 140kg 5 reps/ 180kg 1 rep/ 100kg 8 reps
Bent over Barbell rows stood on a box - 3 sets 8 reps 60kg
Tbar rows 3 sets 40kg 10 reps/60kg 8 reps/ 80kg 6 reps
Seated rows 3 sets 10 reps max weight on machine...

No cardio... Feeling dead, i think it is catching up with me now, losing weight is making me lathargic, tired, no energy, demotivated.... Need to get out of this mind set and this lazy attitude that has come over me... i sm still training and dieting but missing the cardio... it will be 15 weeks this sunday since i started this journey, lets see how much i have lost on Sunday...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 12th April 2012
Trained Back
Behind neck pull down 4 sets 8-10 reps
Front of head pull down wide grip 4 sets 10 reps
Deadlift 5 sets - 60kg 10 reps/100kg 8 reps/ 140kg 5 reps/ 180kg 1 rep/ 100kg 8 reps
Bent over Barbell rows stood on a box - 3 sets 8 reps 60kg
Tbar rows 3 sets 40kg 10 reps/60kg 8 reps/ 80kg 6 reps
Seated rows 3 sets 10 reps max weight on machine...

No cardio... Feeling dead, i think it is catching up with me now, losing weight is making me lathargic, tired, no energy, demotivated.... Need to get out of this mind set and this lazy attitude that has come over me... i sm still training and dieting but missing the cardio... it will be 15 weeks this sunday since i started this journey, lets see how much i have lost on Sunday...

----------


## Ca$tro

Fri 13th April 2012
Trained Shoulders
Smith Machine Press infront 60kg 8 reps 3 sets
Smith Machine Press behind 40kg 3 sets 8 reps
Smith Machine Upright Rows 20kg 3sets 10 reps
Smith Machine Shrugs 60 kg 10 reps/ 100kg 10 reps / 120kg 6 reps / 60kg 15 reps
Dumbell Side Raises 3 sets of 20kg 6 reps, 15kg 6 reps 10kg 6 reps
Front raises 10kg 10 reps 3 sets
No Cardio

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 16th Aprill 2012
Trained Tricep/Bicep

Close Grip Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 10 reps/8 reps/8 reps/ 40kg 10 reps
Skull Crusher 4 sets - 20kg 10 reps/ 30kg 8 reps/ 30kg 6 reps/ 20kg 8 reps
Stright bar pull down 4 sets 10-12 reps
Rope pull downs 4 sets - 10-12 reps

Barbell Curls 5 sets - 20kg 12 reps/ 30kg 10 reps / 40kg 8 reps/ 40kg 8 reps/ 20 kg 12 reps
Dumbell Curls 4 sets - 22kg 8 reps drop set 15 kg 6 reps/ 22kg 6 reps drop set 15 kg 4 reps/ 15kg 8 reps drop set 10kg 6 reps/ 10kg 10 reps
Preacher Curls 4 sets - 20 kg 8 reps/ 30kg 8 reps/ 30kg 6 reps drop set 20kg 8 reps
Concentration Curls 4 sets - 8 reps 10kg each hand
21's 3 sets - Light weight approx 15 kg straight bar

30 mins Cardio / 645 cals / 2 miles / incline 15 / speed 4.0

Diet is good feeling fresh and decided to take my time on my exercises today squeezing each one out... Muscles are aching...

Weight last night was 91.5KG so doing ok, i was aiming for around 89-90kg by now so not far off target... I think another 5kg off and i iwll look alot different from when i strated out this quest in Jan at 104KG...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 17th April 2012
Trained Legs

Leg Extensions 4 sets - 1st light 12 reps/ 2nd 3rd 4th Heavy 8 reps
Squats 5 sets - 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 140kg 5 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 60kg 20 reps
Leg Press 4 sets - 160kg 10 reps/ 240kg 8 reps/ 320kg 6 reps/ 240kg 8 reps
Calf Raise on Leg press machine - 4 sets 10-15 reps 160kg all sets
Seated Calf Raise 5 sets - 20kg 15 reps/ 40kg 10 reps/ 60kg 6 reps/ 60kg 5 reps/ 20kg 30 reps
Standing calf raise 3 sets - 1st light 2nd 3rd max weight 8 reps
Lying Hamsting Curl 3 sets - good weight, 8-10 reps

Cardio - 30mins/ incline 15 / speed 4.0 / distance 2.0 miles / cals 615
Diet is clean

----------


## Ca$tro

wednesday 18th April 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 10 reps
Incline Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 8 reps
Decline Bench Press 4 sets - 60kg 8 reps
Flat flyes 4 sets - 10kg 10 reps
Cable xover 4 sets - 10-20 reps reasonable weight
Pec Dec 3 sets - 10 reps reasonable weight

No cardio due to gym under going changes...

----------


## FireGuy

Been quietly following along in this thread but being its a two year deal I have been waiting to chime in. I feel you need some straight forward honesty. In the 3 1/2 months this thread has been active you have missed more workouts more meals and more cardio sessions than I have missed in the last 10 years. "No cardio due to gym undergoing changes?" If that's the case and you have scheduled cardio you better go outside and get to running or powerwalking. I see lots and lots of excuses for missing meals, training and cardio. This is the extremely easy phase of getting ready for a show, I promise you it only gets harder and harder and harder. This game is all about mental toughness and self accountability, you really need to figure out if you have the heart and desire to do what's necessarry to get to where you want to be. Right now someone you will eventually compete against is working harder than you are.

----------


## abbot138

HOLY OVER TRAINING!!! I think i just fried my CNS from reading this thread. You gotta chill out on the working sets friend. Unless the majority of those are warm-up sets, or you are taking large amounts of gear, and eating 5,000cals you are grossly over-training....I see 23 sets for chest, 20 SETS FOR BICEPS!!! (SERIOUSLY?!?!?) I do 4, lol....and then the one body part that you probably can get away with more volume (legs), you do 16 sets (yet you do 12 just for calves). So more sets for biceps than legs, think about that for a minute friend.....You need to go back to the drawing board and START ALL OVER.....You see this quote, "Feeling dead, i think it is catching up with me now, losing weight is making me lathargic, tired, no energy, demotivated" that is called CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM OVER TRAINING!!! Dont mean to blast you, but man, not sure how someone hasnt talked to you about this yet. Go spend some time in the exercise room and find a new workout. High volume training certainly has its place in body building, especially when growing, but this is just abuse, and frankly a waste of time. You need to worry more about intensity and less about volume. I GUARANTEE if you are doing 20 sets for biceps and 16 for tris that your intensity is not where it should be....do some research and find a new training routine that works for you, bc this is NOT it. Good luck to you.

----------


## Ca$tro

FireGuy - I have been a member on this site for approximately three years, in this time i have come to understand that your a highly respected person on this board with a vast amount of knowledge to share. I am therefore grateful for your advice, time and input into this log and take your advice positively and will make adjustments as you suggest. I guess i have to take it on the chin and say that i have missed a number of days off the gym/cardio due to various reasons be it viable or not which has hindered my progression in weight loss and more importantly to becoming a bodybuilder. Believe me i am trying... 
It is a two year programme as i know i have along way to go, many changes to make and alot to learn. Your right that not only the game but life is about "Self Accountability" and i have to change and do scheduled work outs and cardio as planned. I thought that my diet was ok to be honest, i have been pretty strict with it and avoiding all sorts of food that i would have previously consumed. 
FireGuy, i have the Heart, Desire and Dedication required but just need some guidance. I have never done anything like this before nor do i know of anyone that does bodybuilding. Today after reading your post i felt as though i had been told off by my teacher, my parents have told me to always respect and listen to my teachers and i therefore respect your advice and i am willing to make changes. I like the bit where you say "someone you willl eventually compete against is working harder than you", this implies that you still have a slight belief that may compete at some point. I agree with you, to be the best you have to train like the best or better. 
I would seriously appreciate any advice you have, be it Diet/Cardio/Workout... In a way your post has added fuel to the fire, making me want to succeed even more and achive this goal.

----------


## Ca$tro

abbot138 - Firstly thanks for taking time to read the log that i have been keeping...
Just to clarify, I am not on any gear nor am i consuming anywhere around 5000 cals. Man i was told that i should aim to do 15-25 sets per body part, seriously you only do 4 sets? I guess i will have to go back to the drawing board and look at training plans again. I normally do one warm up set then the rest are working sets. I didnt know you could over load the CNS? I guess this is another aspect that i will have to look at - time for a change in diet/cardio/workout regime i suppose out of everything negative comes something positive? I will have a look at new regimes this weekend and post them up in this log... 
Thanks for your time and please understand that i am ok with your comments and take them on board i am not some body that turns around and says that i know better because i know i dont and this is a learning curve for me...

----------


## FireGuy

My post was in no way meant to tell you off, it was meant as you stated later, to light a fire under you. Only you know if you are truly giving 100% to reach your goal. That is part of the beauty of this sport, at the end of the day you are the only one you have to account to. I can handle being beat but I cant handle the thought of being outworked. I can give you pages of advice on diet, cardio and training but none of that will be nearly as valuable as getting you in the right mindset to get to where you want to be. Life will offer up a ton of valid excuses as to why you were not able to give 100% on any certain day. You need to learn to recognize them early and learn to ignore them. 

Best of luck going forward, I will pop in now and then and see how things are progressing.

----------


## abbot138

> abbot138 - Firstly thanks for taking time to read the log that i have been keeping...
> Just to clarify, I am not on any gear nor am i consuming anywhere around 5000 cals. Man i was told that i should aim to do 15-25 sets per body part, seriously you only do 4 sets? I guess i will have to go back to the drawing board and look at training plans again. I normally do one warm up set then the rest are working sets. I didnt know you could over load the CNS? I guess this is another aspect that i will have to look at - time for a change in diet/cardio/workout regime i suppose out of everything negative comes something positive? I will have a look at new regimes this weekend and post them up in this log... 
> Thanks for your time and please understand that i am ok with your comments and take them on board i am not some body that turns around and says that i know better because i know i dont and this is a learning curve for me...


Bottom line you have to find what works for you, and high volume does work for some people. But from the few posts I read and the fact that you are cutting, and the fact that you sound exhausted it seems as though you are over training. You dont have to go super low volume, but intensity should always be high and I cant see you maintaining instensity with that many sets.

----------


## leather daddy

i remember when i was prepping for my show. Was 78kg at the time. lean. Was 2 weeks out. I cracked tho. Withdrew. Those were extremely hard days. Was all natty then to lol,

----------


## Ca$tro

Thhursday 19th April 2012
Trained back

Front pull downs 3 sets 10 reps
Behind head pull downs 3 sets 10 reps
Front close grip pull downs 3 sets 10 reps
Deadlift 3 sets 60kg 10 reps/100 kg 8 reps/ 140kg 6 reps
Bent over barbell row 60 kg 3 sets of 8 reps on top of a box
Tbar row 3 sets 20/40/60 kg 10 reps each
Seated rows 3 sets 10 reps

30 min cardio/ 645 cals/ 2 miles

Fire guy- thanks for your kick up the preverbial I needed it and have adjusted my thinking about progression... I am trying to alter my mind set and becoming serious about the sport...

Abbot 138- I have already started reading on altering my regime so that it is more productive...

Leather Daddy - natty or not it's hard work, dedication and as fire guy said having the right mind set...

Well appreciate your input lads and I needed it...

----------


## abbot138

Good...Keep working hard man. Just a real quick critique of this workout. Some suggestions would be: do deads first, cut out the behind the head pulldown and close grip pull down. Deads, pulldowns, barbell row, tbar row, seated row.

----------


## Ca$tro

Abbot138 - Thanks for you advice bro, i will try this for sure... What about reps/sets??? I read that for muscle growth less weight more reps and for strength more weight less reps. I am aiming for muscle growth and development as well as aiming to lose the fat by doing the cardio. I understand fasted cardio is better but the only time i can do this is on the weekends...
I just needed some guidance - the only guidance i have is from what i have read... I train alone which is hard at times especially when you need a spot on Squats or on Bench but i manage just fine and dont ahve to rely on others turning up on time... I love training and want to see positive results and only i can achieve them through hard work and some help from people like you, Fire guy and others that have helped in this log with diet and advice...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 20th April 2012
Trained Shoulders

Upright rows 3 sets 12 reps each light weight
Smith Machine Military Press 3 sets 40kg 12-15 reps
Shrugs 3 sets 60kg 15-20 reps
Front Raise 3 sets 10kg each hand 10 reps
Side Raise 3 sets 7.5kg 10 reps each
Reverse Pec Dec 1 set till failure on light weight

30 min cardio / 650 cals / 2.0 miles

I have started to come to terms with losing strength whilst losing weight, i am now aiming for lighter weights and more reps... Diet is going good and i am still researching a new regime for next week...

----------


## abbot138

> Abbot138 - Thanks for you advice bro, i will try this for sure... What about reps/sets??? I read that for muscle growth less weight more reps and for strength more weight less reps. I am aiming for muscle growth and development as well as aiming to lose the fat by doing the cardio. I understand fasted cardio is better but the only time i can do this is on the weekends...
> I just needed some guidance - the only guidance i have is from what i have read... I train alone which is hard at times especially when you need a spot on Squats or on Bench but i manage just fine and dont ahve to rely on others turning up on time... I love training and want to see positive results and only i can achieve them through hard work and some help from people like you, Fire guy and others that have helped in this log with diet and advice...


Dont be afraid to ask someone at gym for a spot if you need it. I havent had a training partner in years, that should never hold you back.....As far as your first question, a good basic rule of thumb for growth is to use weights that will allow you to keep good form and stay in the 6-12 (for most exercises) rep range, were your last 1 or 2 reps put you close to or at failure (and sometimes beyond failure which is where a psot comes in)....I dont like the phrase, "less weight, more reps," its a bad way of thinking, leads to lower intensity and aerobic weight lifting, lol. This should be HARD, you should be challenging yourself everyday in there. However, form should NEVER be sacrificed for increasing weight. Strength and muscle growth are NOT mutually exclusive. True we are not powerlifters, but strength increases play an important role in muscle development. You should be making consistent progressive gains in either reps or weight everytime you are at the gym.....Most important thing for cardio is TO DO IT! You will hear a million different theories on cardio, but as long as you are doing it and it isnt having a major negative impact on your lifting, then you are fine......Your goals are quite lofty here, most people dont jsut jump in right away and say, OK, IM GONNA COMPETE! lol. I admire you for it, its good to have lofty goals. But it looks like you need to burn fat and build muscle at the same time, and Recomposition is the HARDEST thing to do in bbing, and takes a long time and a lot of trial and error to perfect.....If you are dead set on cutting right now then you can throw out a lot of what I said about strength increases, bc it jsut aint gonna happen, just do your best to minimize your loss in strength while you are in a calorie deficit. Then once you hit say 12% boday fat or so you can really get to work, and do a nice clean bulk to start growing. This is probably your best bet bc like I said Recomp is very challenging. Good luck.

----------


## abbot138

> Friday 20th April 2012
> Trained Shoulders
> 
> Upright rows 3 sets 12 reps each light weight
> Smith Machine Military Press 3 sets 40kg 12-15 reps
> Shrugs 3 sets 60kg 15-20 reps
> Front Raise 3 sets 10kg each hand 10 reps
> Side Raise 3 sets 7.5kg 10 reps each
> Reverse Pec Dec 1 set till failure on light weight
> ...


This is MUCH better! Couple notes, move the press exercise to first, then sides, fronts, rear, uprights, shrugs. Prob dont need 3 sets of upright and front raises after doign press, thats a lot of work for your front delts. 2 sets of each is fine......Good that you have come to terms with losing strength, but dont let your head tell you its time to drop weight, let your body. Dont jsut give in to lifting lighter weight, you should still be going as hard as you can in that 8-12 rep range, if you go in and try a weight that you did the previous week and dont hit the rep range you wanted, THEN and only then drop the weight next time. Your body will lose strength jsut fine on its on, dont let your head get involved too, lol....Hope that made sense.

----------


## Ca$tro

Abbot 138- again thanks for taking time to read and help out, it's appreciated mate...
In reply, if I need a spot I always ask some one, especially with squats, I like free weight squats and find my legs are strong... I would normally do 60 kg - 10 reps, 100 kg - 8 reps, 140 kg- 5/6 reps then drop the weight and push my self to as many reps I can manage... Now is that over training the cns? I love pushing my self but are you saying reduce the sets opposed to the weight? I don't want to be a power lifter, I aspire to be a good body builder, I want to achieve this goal in life...
I am no longer missing cardio, 7 days from now on may even push the time from 30 mins to 40 mins... I agree that losing fat first is important then building via a clean bulk. Even though I am cutting I have found that my strength has remaind pretty similar to when I was 15 kg heavier, yeah some days I feel weak so I guess those days I will just reduce the weight down and increase the rep range... I think the calorie deficit also has a role to play in losing strength on those days? 
My goals are lofty, with everything in life. I like to aim high, my teacher always said that if want to be a millionaire think of being a billionaire and you may hit the million target...

With regard to today's post on shoulders, I would normally start with the press but some body was on the machine and taking there time, I therefore though I would just get warmed up whilst waiting around. Normally i am in the gym at 9am and it is nice and quite and allows use of acces to all machines with no one around...
I do normally aim for 8 reps minimum and then final sets I go lighter and I push my self to 12 reps or more. As a rule how many sets should you do per muscle? I heard 15-25 that's why I would go so high with some muscle groups...
Makes perfect sense to me what Yr saying just a little confused on number of sets, reps are to be kept between 8-12...

Thanks again for your time man... I guess I needed pointing ion the right direction, that's why I keep this log so that I can watch my progression my pit falls and get some mentoring from others on this forum...

----------


## abbot138

Yes, cut back on total sets. Legs and back are the only body parts that you would have any reason to do 15-25 sets, and even then 25 is just insane (16 plus whatever calves work you do would more like it for legs). Listen to your body while your in there, like i said if your intensity is there then you shouldnt even be able to do that many sets. 8-12 is fine for reps, I was just saying make sure you keep the intensity up and go as heavy as you can while still hitting 8-10 with good form....You're fine man, dont want to over complicate it for you. But make sure you listen to your body and take a week off from lifting when needed.

----------


## Ca$tro

Todays Log Saturday 21st April 2012

Cardio 45 minutes - 30 mins on treadmill as usual covering 2 miles burning 645 cals followed by a easy paced bike ride...

Abbot 138 - Thanks man, i will keep it to 3 sets 8-12 reps and still lift what i can in that rep range... Its not that its complicated just that everyone has different ways of doing things... 

Tomorrows plan is a one hour cardio session...
I found someone in the gym that i want to compete against, i know i can do better than him and he is there every day same time as me... 
Workout plan for the following week -
Monday - Legs
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Back
Thursday - Shoulders
Friday - Bi/Tri ( is it better to sperate this workout? so that i work bi on friday then tris on sunday?) that would mean training 7 days... overload i suppose...
Saturday - Abs
Sunday - only cardio

I am researching workout this weekend and will write up what i plan on doing on each day hopefully later tonight...

----------


## abbot138

No need to split up arms. Small muscle groups.

----------


## Ca$tro

New Training Plan	3 sets each, exercise reps are listed below….

LEGS – 
Leg Extensions 12/10/8 or is 12/10/6/6 better?
Squats 12/10/8
Leg Press 12/10/8
Calf Raise on Smith Machine 12/10/8
Seated Calf Raise	12/10/8
Standing Calf raise	12/10/8
Hamstring Curls	12/10/8

CHEST –
Bench Press 12/10/8
Incline Bench or Dumbells 12/10/8
Decline Bench 12/10/8
Flat Flyes 12/10/10
Cable X-Over 12/10/10
Other Exercises – Pec Dec/Pull Overs/????

BACK –
DeadLift 12/10/8
Pull down 12/10/10
Bent over Row Barbell 12/10/8
T-Bar Row 12/10/8
Seated Row 12/10/10
Dumbell Row???

SHOULDERS – 
Military Press 12/10/8
Side Raise 12/10/10
Front Raise 12/10/10
Upright Row 12/10/10
Shrugs Barbell 12/10/10

TRI/BICEP – 
Close Grip Bench Press 12/10/8
Skull Crusher 12/10/10
Straight Bar Pull Downs 12/10/8
Barbell Curls 12/10/8
Preacher Curls 12/10/8
Dumbell Curls 12/10/8
Concentration Curls 12/10/8 


ABS – 
Rope Crunches 10/10/10
Sit Ups 10/10/10
Hanging Leg Raise 10/10/10
Lying Leg Raise 10/10/10


So ok i know this is not perfect yet it is in a working progression mode, i know its similar to what i have been doing previously but with a significant reduction in sets performed. What changes do you suggest to make to this plan?? I am at my nephews birthday party, aftre which i have dedicated this afternoon watching some dorian yates training videoe to get ideas for my plan... 
I also know that the reps my change ie, if i have 10 written on paper but feel that i can push an extra couple then why not... some days it may the opposite...
Well let me know what you think please

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 23rd April
Trained legs

Leg extensions - first set warm up 12 reps light weight, 10 reps medium weight, 8 reps heavy, 8 reps heavy
Squats - 60 kg 12 reps, 100 kg 8 reps x3, 60 kg 15 reps
Leg press - 160 kg 12 reps, 240 kg 10 reps, 320 kg 8 reps, 320 kg 7 reps, 120 kg 15 reps
Calf raise on leg press machine - 160 kg 3 sets of 12 reps
Seated calf raise - 20 kg 12 reps, 40 kg 12 reps, 60 kg 8 reps x2
Standing calf raise - 12 reps light weight, 8 reps max weight x2
Hamstring curls - 12 reps light, 10 reps heavy x2

Cardio 30 mins - 20 mins walking, 5 minutes jogging, 5 minute walking and jogging, 2.2 miles, 595 cals...

Felt good today lifted good weights today, didn't max the weight, still went reasonably heavy but pushing more reps out... 
Clean diet...

----------


## abbot138

> New Training Plan	3 sets each, exercise reps are listed below….
> 
> LEGS – 
> Leg Extensions 12/10/8 or is 12/10/6/6 better?
> Squats 12/10/8
> Leg Press 12/10/8
> Calf Raise on Smith Machine 12/10/8
> Seated Calf Raise	12/10/8
> Standing Calf raise	12/10/8
> ...


Keep in mind that Dorian's style is WAYYYYYY Low volume, as low as it gets, and it more suited for an experienced body builder, who is pushing heavier weight. You could use the above volume and make significant strength and lean mass gains without overtraining.

----------


## kelkel

I'll chime in. Agree with Abbott and I'll add the following:

Err on the side of higher reps for extensions. If not, make sure you control the movement as it's an easy tendon to irritate.
Consider doing calves first in your leg work when they're fresh. It'll warm you up for heavy legs and will not tire you out. Then when done legs you don't have that "Oh god, now I have to do calves" moment.

Substitute some incline flyes for flats. Maybe alternate workouts.
Don't think you really need all three rows, B/O, T's & Seated in the same workout. Pick two.
Try adding deads at the end of your back work sometimes. You'll like the feel. You can start heavier and do less sets also.
Substitute some bent-over laterals for upright rows on occasion.
Do you really need that much ab work.

Just some thoughts!

Like Abbott said, ditch the concentration curls.....quickly

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 24th April 2012

Today i have completed a 45 minute session of Cardio and did no weights. I was totally shattered after being up till 4 am with my 1yr old daughter who was un well. Being this tired i thought i would just get cardio done today and then back to the weights tomorrow...
30 mins/incline 15.0/speed 4.0/cals 645 followed by 15 minutes on the bike. My T-Shirt was drenched...

Abbot 138 - Thnaks mate... i will ditch the cable x overs and the concentration curls this week... I will find another Hamstring Exercise... I know DYates system is way advanced for me to use but it was just to grasp the concept that we had been discussing, lower volume. I appreciate your time input and advice mate... 

KelKel- So what your saying is keep to lower reps on extensions? I will try doing calves first, i never did them first because i would rather exhaust my self on the harder exercises such as Squats/Leg Press then leave the easy exercises till last such as calves... 
I will vary each work out so that i fit in flat flyes one week and then incline flyes the following week. Or am i ok to do 2 sets flat then 2 sets incline??
With Back which two rows do you suggest? I like my bent over rows and t bar rows... My Back and Legs are the strong parts on me. I tend to struggle with chest and Shoulders. with regards to bent over latererals i saw some body doing them in the gym today on the cable xover machine, i have never tried them but i will this week. 
How much Ab work out is standard, like i said earlier i aint seen my abs in years... 
Thanks again for your input people. I need to get this mind-muscle connection that everyone is talking to me about, anyone know where to find it??? I know when i find this connection i will change my whole mental attitude towards being a body builder...

----------


## kelkel

No, moderate to higher reps on extension. Control them. Exactly what your said is why most peoples calves suffer. "I'd rather exhaust myself on squats, etc first.) You wouldn't say that about chest work would you? Most people competing have decent thighs but if you go in with good calves too then you will be leaps and bounds ahead of them. Give it a try and when your done your quads/hams and you then don't have to do calves your gonna like it. You will see how they warm you up for heavy leg work also.

Sure you can do that with flyes. Just vary it to keep your body off guard a bit. If you do the same thing all the time you'll get the same results and nothing more. With back if you prefer a certain two exercises and are getting good results for the time being then by all means keep it up. Just keep in mind the more angles you work a muscle from the better overall development you will have. So, change it up. I prefer doing bent over laterals over the end of a bench at about a 35 degree angle. Straddle it with your chest on the top of the pad and your feet on the ground. Works for me. It's a small muscle to target so control it.

You have to judge how much ab work you need. You'll see them when the fat is gone.

----------


## Ca$tro

KelKel - I will defo start the next legs workout with calves, no harm in trying and change is always good. I will also vary the Flyes to one week flat then the next on incline. With regards to back i will vary the the workout so that have two different types of rowing exercises every week... With back i here the key exercise is pull ups/chin ups, i tried this and could not manage one rep on a wide grip. reverse grip i got a couple out...

Any thoughts on this mind-muscle connection?

----------


## kelkel

On chins just keep a moderate grip. Go to wide and you lose your range of motion. If your having trouble getting a decent amount of reps per set here's an old school thought: Just pick out how many reps you want to do that workout (keep it reasonable) and get it done no matter how many sets it takes. I repeat, keep it reasonable.

No real thoughts on mind-muscle thing other than the obvious..

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 25th April 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press - Warm up with bar/ 60kg 12 reps/ 70kg 10 reps/ 70kg 8 reps
Incline Bench Press - 50kg 12 reps/ 60kg 8 reps/ 60kg 8 reps
Decline Bench Press - 50kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 5 reps couldnt get 8 out so dropped weigth to 50 kg and finished set off.
Incline Flyes - 12.5kg 12 reps/ 15kg 10 reps/ 17.5kg 5 reps then dropped down to 15 kg for the remainder of the set

Cardio 30 mins/ incline 15/ speed 4/ cals 650...
So today i was concentrating more on getting my sets completed then pushing heavy weights, i went about as heavy as i could, just having one of those days... Still felt good to change the workout around a bit and i found my self pushing more weight on Decline then i would have done previously...

KelKel - I guess reasonable for me to try would be three at the moment and then to gradually incrase from there...

----------


## kelkel

If that works for you, sure. Just pick the total number reps for the day and do however many sets it takes you to achieve it. You will see progress that way...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 26th April 2012
Trained Back

Started with pull downs behind neck 3 sets - 12 reps/10 reps/8 reps getting heavier each set
TBar Rows 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/60kg 10 reps/80kg 8 reps
Bent Over Barbell Rows 3 sets - 50kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 8 reps
Dead Lift 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 5 reps tried to get 8 but ran out of steam so immediately dropped it to 100kg the did the remaining three reps

Cardio 30mins/650cals/incline 15/speed 4mph/2 miles...
Diet is good
Weight standing around 91kg last night before bed

Couple of Q's - 
When doing Pull downs is it better in front or behind neck? Close Grip or Wide Grip or even Reverse Grip? 
Dead Lift i keep my legs straight, take bar all the way to the floor touching the floor then back up, not ramming it into the floor. Now is it better to ake the bar just below the knees before coming back up? or is it better to go all the way to the floor??

----------


## kelkel

I would do your pull downs in front. Grip is up to you. Experiment and see how it feels.
That is a stiff leg deadlift which is geared for your hamstrings. Do traditional deads. YouTube it. Great exercise if done correctly.

----------


## Ca$tro

Kelkel - ok I will do pull downs to the front... I have you tuned deadlift and they look easier then the straight legged lift but I think it will take time to get form right...
With regards to shoulders military press i normally do front press followed by behind head press... Should I knock out the behind head press?
Thank you for your time mate...

----------


## Far from massive

Hay all good to see you are still at it. I agree with everything thats been posted so far, But and maybe I missed it I did not see if you are separating cardio sessions from workout sessions? If you have the ability ( time etc) to do this its always beneficial, also I can be very important to protect yourself from injury, that is just like you want to do sqauts and other excersizes that require form to protect onself from injury first before any other major work to ensure fatique levels are low, the same applies to cardio, so if you can not do an AM/PM split on cardio then try not to do cardio on days when you are doing heavy excersizes that require form to prevent injury.

Keep up the good work,

FFM

----------


## Far from massive

PS,

Just my 2 cents but I would be very careful or eliminate behind the neck presses ( preferably the later) as a shoulder injury takes ages to heal and can really fvk up your progress. By doing other work for the shoulders you will yield almost the same results with 1/10 th the injury potential.

----------


## Scabtree

Really interesting thread; It's great to see progression on a goal that you have set for yourself... keep up the good, hard work. Like Zig Ziglar says "the harder you are on yourself, the easier life will be on you". 

Also learning a lot myself which I appreciate and will apply.

----------


## kelkel

> PS,
> 
> Just my 2 cents but I would be very careful or eliminate behind the neck presses ( preferably the later) as a shoulder injury takes ages to heal and can really fvk up your progress. By doing other work for the shoulders you will yield almost the same results with 1/10 th the injury potential.



FFM is on the money with above advice, as per usual!

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 27th April
Trained Shoulders

Military press on smith machine - warm up with bar 15 reps/ 1 st set 50 kg 12 reps/ 50 kg 10 reps/ 60 kg 5 reps dropped to 50 kg to complete set another 3 reps.
Side raises dumbbells - 7.5 kg 12 reps/ 7.5 kg 10 reps / 10 kg 8 reps
Front raises dumbbells - 7.5 kg 12 reps/ 7.5 kg 10 reps / 10 kg 8 reps
Reverse pec dec - 3 sets 12/10/8 increasing weight on each
Barbell shrugs - 60 kg 12 reps/ 80 kg 10 reps/ 100 kg 8 reps
Upright rows - 3 sets 12/10/8 reps increasing weight on each. Barbells come with fixed weights.

Cardio - 30 mins/ 2 miles / 650 cals / incline 15/ speed 4.0 mph

So ok today I went lighter than normal but concentrated on getting my form right and squeezing the muscles. I meant to do upright rows before the barbell shrugs but I kind of forgot, so did them at the end. 
Someone at the gym suggested when doing front raises keep palms facing each other rather than facing to the ground? Is this better? Same person suggests that upright rows should not go all the way down but only half way down then back up?

FarfromMasive - thanks for your post And advice mate... My cardio is done straight after the weights, it's the only time I get to do cardio due to other commitments such as work... I feel ok doing cardio on most days just after legs I feel the fatigue at times not always, I totally agree with you that it is best to avoid injury in any possible way. Sometimes I feel the cardio after legs helps as it gets the blood circulating back into them again. I definitely could not jog/run after legs.
I have eliminated the behind neck press as you advise... Thank you again big man

Scabtree - thanks for the influence mate... Who is Zig Ziglar?

Kelkel - is that your arm? Man that's a vascular arm...

All advise is appreciated and taken 100% seriously. I am willing to change things to progress and I know you guys are at a more advanced stage than me so I am grateful for your input... Your all my mentors

FireGuy - make sure you keep an eye on this log mate...

----------


## kelkel

Yes. I seem to get more veiny as I get older. Weird.

----------


## Ca$tro

Kelkel- your doing well to have arms like that mate... What's the secret???

----------


## Ca$tro

Saturday 28th April 2012
Trained Bi/Tri

Started with Close Grip Bench Press 3 sets - 12 reps 60kg/ 10 reps 60 kg/ 8 reps 60kg - man i was feeling weak today
Skull Crusher 3 sets - 20kg 12 reps/ 30kg 10 reps/ 30kg 8 reps
Straight bar pull downs 3 sets - ioncreased weight each set reps 12/10/8

Barbell Curls - 3sets but light weight concentrating on squeezing the muscle. 12 reps 10kg/10 reps15kg/ 8 reps 15kg
Preacher Curls 3 sets - tried this with a stright bar again squeezing the muscle at peak. rep - 12/10/8 but stook to one weight
Dumbbell curls - 3 sets - 7.5kg 12 reps/ 10kg 10reps/ 15kg 8 reps

Cardio 30 mins/ 2miles/ 650 cals

Right i am so lost in the gym at the moment i could do with some help or point me in the right direction please... I used to lift heavier weights do similar reps and more sets which i thought was good but after discussing this with you guys (abbot) i think this is more of a power lifting technique. Now this week i have gone lighter less weight, less sets, similarish reps and concentrated more on form and squeezing the muscle. 
Am i right in thinking that the latter will yeild me better results and that i will gain more muscle this way? I now understand there is a difference netween bodyBuilding and Powerlifting, i see some guys in the gym picking up huge amounts of weight but they have no definition, ie,there shoulders may look big but arms look smaller than mine? How do i go about sculpting the body? I am planning on doing the same as this week, concentrating on form and squeezing the muscle at peak but going heavier in weight this week... I know my question might seem dumb...

----------


## Ca$tro

Just reading on training routines and came across arnies training routine. Man he did a lot of work in a day...
If you get time check this out http://www.squidoo.com/arnold-workout
I know it is not feasible for me to try this but should be aiming for something similar???

----------


## kelkel

> Kelkel- your doing well to have arms like that mate... What's the secret???


Thanks man. Just been doing it all my life and refuse to grow up (over 50 now.) Eat relatively clean, train hard, all the time. Still love it after all these years!

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 29th April 2012
Only cardio today. Managed 45 mins today, 15 mins treadmill,15 mins cycle, 15 min cross trainer.

This weeks plan is to get to 90kg Mark. I am thinking of doing 45 mins cardio instead of 30 mins after workouts. Need to start pushing my self further to avoid hitting a brick wall and taking it easy and steady. 

Monday legs
Tuesday chest
Wednesday back
Thursday shoulders
Friday arms
Sat abs and 1 hour cardio
Sun no weights and 1 hour cardio.

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 30th April 2012
Trained Legs

Seated Calf Raise 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 8 reps
Standing calf raise 3 sets - medium weight 12 reps/ heavy 10 reps/ heavier 8 reps (no markings on weights)
Calf Raise on Leg Press Machine 3 sets - 120kg 12 reps/ 160kg 10 reps/ 180kg 8 reps
Squats 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 8 reps
Leg Press 3 sets - 160kg 12 reps/ 240kg 10 reps/ 320kg 8 reps
Leg Extensions 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps going heavier on each set
Hamstring Curls 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps again going heavier each set

Cardio 43 mins - 850 cals approx 3 miles

Right today i had a brilliant day of legs training. Reduced number of sets compared to before but felt strong today. lifted more weight for more reps and concentrated on form too... Only thing i need is another Hamstring exercise to add in to the mix.
Much thanks to Abbot 138 and KelKel for helping with changing and rectifying the training routine...
So far so good

----------


## kelkel

If you don't have access to other hamstring machines you can always do stiff-leg deadlifts. It's a controlled exercise that specifically targets the hams. Use google again and I'd bet you'll find some video's on it. Heavy weight not necessary. Moderate weight under control and focus on hams.

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 01st May 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps (assisted by spotter)/ 110kg 3reps had to drop down to 100kg 2 reps had to drop down to 60kg 4 reps (assisted)
Incline Bench 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 70kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps - assisted by spotter
Decline Bench Press 3 sets - 50kg 10 reps/ 60kg 8 reps/ 70kg 5 reps the dropped to 50kg 8 reps
Flat Flyes 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps/ 15kg 10 reps/ 17.5kg 6 reps completed set with 10 kg 3 reps

Cardio 20 mins walking on treadmill - i got some baaaaaadd stomach problems today man, wind and dioreah, dono wahts brought it on but i am pain now as i type.
Wanted to do 45 mins cardio but i just about managed half of that. I think it may be the Protein shake or the eggs...

Chest was good today when i got home my chest felt pumped up...

Kelkel- your right there aint no other hamstring machines in my gym, i will look again to make sure. I will try the stiff leg dead lift. You ever tried lunges? are they for Hams? I think i will stick to the deadlift...

----------


## kelkel

Lunges are fantastic and I do them all the time! Some sources will tell you they are predominantly a ham exercise but I disagree. They nail your quads if done correctly and I don't really count them for hams, just quads. Form and body structure have tons to do with how effective a particular exercise is for a person. In otherwords, what works for me may not work for you, and vice-versa. Google them. Personally, I do them on a smith machine one leg at a time instead of rotating. I don't have to worry about balance this way. Kinda looks like a one-leg squat with the other leg stretched back. I lock into the position and do one leg, then switch. Rest and repeat.

Stiff-leg deads are far superior for hamstrings alone. Start rotating them into your workouts.

----------


## Ca$tro

Wed 2nd May 2012
Trained Back

Deadlift 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 7 reps - not stiff leg dead lifts
Front Pull Downs 3 sets - reps 12/10/8 went heavier each set 
Barbell Row 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 50kg 10 reps/ 60kg 8 reps - legs bent, back straight, pulling into the stomach.
TBar Rows 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps

40 mins Cardio - 30 min on treadmill, 600 cals plus 10 minute bike ride

I then thought i would try and do some pull ups as i am struggling with these - managed to do 3 sets reverse grip not too wide 6 reps/6reps/4reps. I was quite chuffed that i managed to this many. i know reverse grip! i will switch it when i get used to doing them...

KelKel - I have tried lunges once with light dumbels in hand walking from one side of the gym to the other, i did look like an idiot. Agreed evryones anotomy and physiology is differnt and therefore variations exist in the exercise that we perform. I will research lunges and i think that doing them on the smith machine is a brilliant way of isolating the muscle, i have seen this performed in a gym somewhere. 
Quads - Lunges
Hams - Stiff leg dead lift

Thanks again KelKel - man you would have made superman jealous with an arm like that...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 03rd May 2012
Trained Shoulders

Smith Machine Seated Military Press 3 sets - 50kg 12 reps (easy) 60kg 10 reps (struggled a bit) 80kg 2 reps knocked down to 60 kg for the remaining 6 reps (v.hard)
Upright rows 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps going heavier each set
Side Raise 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps / 12.5kg 10 reps/ 15kg 8 reps
Front Raise 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps/ 10kg 10 reps/ 12.5 kg 8 reps
Reverse Pec Dec 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps, going heavier sets
Shrugs Barbell - 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 100 kg 8 reps

Cardio 40 mins - 30 min walking/incline 15/speed 4.0/ 2miles/ 650 cals followed by easy bike ride
Diet is good and this week i am feeling alot more comfortable with the changes...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 04th May 2012
Trained Tri/Bi

Close Grip Bench Press 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 70kg 8 reps/ 70kg 6 reps dropped weight to 60 kg 3 more reps total reps 9
Skull Crusher 3 sets - 20kg 12 reps/ 30kg 8 reps/ 20kg 12 reps
Rope Pull Downs 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps going heavier on each set

Barbell Curl 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps and increased weight each time, last set just about managed to get 8 reps i think it was 40kg in total
Preacher curl 3 sets - 12 reps of 20kg/ 8 reps 30 kg/ 12 reps 20kg
Dumbbell Curls 3 sets - 12 reps 15kg each arm/ 8 reps 19.5kg/ 6reps 22.5kg dropped weight to 10 kg and did another 8 reps total reps 14

Cardio 30 min/ 1.75 miles/ 575 Cals/ incline 15/ speed 3.5

----------


## Ca$tro

Saturday 5th MArch 2012
Trained Abs

Rope Crunches 3 sets - 15/12/10 reps going heavier on each set and doing the crunch slow
Lying Leg Raise 3 sets - 12/10/10reps 
Raised Sit ups 3 sets - 12/10/10 reps
Knee Raises 1 set - 10 reps
I used a 20kg weight and put it on the side of my self letting the weight pull me to the side the back up to the straight positon - not sure what its called. I did this for three sets of 12 reps on each side.

Cardio 30 mins/incline 15/speed4.0/distance 2miles

----------


## kelkel

> Saturday 5th MArch 2012
> Trained Abs
> 
> Rope Crunches 3 sets - 15/12/10 reps going heavier on each set and doing the crunch slow
> Lying Leg Raise 3 sets - 12/10/10reps 
> Raised Sit ups 3 sets - 12/10/10 reps
> Knee Raises 1 set - 10 reps
> *I used a 20kg weight and put it on the side of my self letting the weight pull me to the side the back up to the straight positon - not sure what its called. I did this for three sets of 12 reps on each side.*Cardio 30 mins/incline 15/speed4.0/distance 2miles


Not sure what your describing above, but if it's obliques your working here be careful. They are a muscle and working a muscle with weight makes it grow. Nobody wants big obliques. Be careful.

----------


## Ca$tro

Kelkel - thanks again for your solid advice mate... I will avoid that particular exercise in future but do the rest of them look ok? Let me pick your brain as well if you dont mind kind sir... I see many training abs 3-4 times a week some everyday whilst I have read that being another muscle it is just like any other muscle and should only be trained once a week? Which is it?

----------


## kelkel

A lot of "myth" surrounds ab training. They are a muscle like any other. You cannot spot reduce fat in the abdominal region by doing extra ab work, etc. The only route to clear cut abs is removing the fat. How much and how quickly it comes off of your abs depends on how you are genetically predisposed. Think of it this way: To develope ab muscles with seperation between them you basically grow the muscle out. That is what gives you the deep cuts between.

I don't see the need to train them every day. They may be able to handle it but it's not necessary. Two times a week, maybe three is more than sufficient IMO. Close to a contest I'd pick it up a bit. You also don't need to over do it with excessive reps either. Moderate if fine but you have to be the judge. Everyone responds differently. One of my favorite ways to train them was to do giant sets. Pick maybe 3 or 4 different exercises (upper then lower then upper again) and go from one to the other without rest. That is one set. Repeat one or two times. Worked for me and got them done much quicker too.

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 6th May 2012

Cardio 40 mins- 30 mis treadmill followed by 10 min bike ride...

KelKel -I am going to up it to twice a week Mon/Thurs for Abs - I understand that the fat has got to vanish first before i start to build the 6 individual muscles out. Thats how i feel about my whole body at the moment, loose most fat then start to bulk muscle cleanly. I egt the giant set theory, a bit like a circuit work out - 
10 situps/10crunches/10 leg raises = 1 set without rest between. I will try that for sure...
Thanks again mate, been busy watching you tube videos on training, Dorian Yates pops up everywhere...

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 7th may 2012

I was going to train legs today but felt really tired. Ended up doing cardio for half an hour as usual. Legs tomorrow...

----------


## Ca$tro

I am contemplating doing an hour cardio after workouts. I have seen my weight stick around 91kg for the past few weeks and i want to break through to the 80's. I am aiming for around 85kg as minimum weight. Would an hour cardio be ok to do after workouts?

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 8th May 2012
Trained Legs

Seated Calf Raise 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 8 reps
Calf Raise on Smith Machine 3 sets - 120kg 12 reps/ 160kg 10 reps/ 200kg 8 reps
Standing Calf Raise 3 sets - 12 reps moderate weight/ 10 reps heavy / 8 reps max weight
Squats 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 8 reps - all by my self...
Leg Press 3 sets - 160kg 12 reps/ 240kg 10 reps/ 320kg 8 reps - after which i felt very light headed
Leg Extensions 3 sets - 12 reps moderate weight/ 10 reps slightly heavier/ 8 reps at max weight - struggled here was so tired after Press...
Lying Ham Curls 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps going hevier each set as above...
Now i did intend on throwing in some stiff leg dead lift or lunges but i was exhauseted at this point and felt really light headed so i left it for next week. I also had planned abs for today but i will do them tomorrow as i fell Chest is not as punishing as Legs days.

Cardio 30 mins/incline 15/speed 3.5/distance 1.75 miles/ 550 cals even took cardio slower than normal due to the dizzy feeling....
I was originally saying that i may up this to 1 hour but i think that is a bit ambitious... especially after legs...

----------


## Ca$tro

Kelkel- Thanks for all your advice and input man especially with training legs... Training calves first has certainly had a positive impact, I find my self stronger on squats and leg press able to push more reps out...

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 9th May 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 80kg 5 reps droppes to 60kg to complete 10 reps/ 80kg 4 reps dropped to 60kg to complete 8 reps
Incline Bench Press 3 sets - 60kg 8 reps/ 50kg 12 reps/ 60kg 5 reps dropped to 40kg to complete set of 8 reps
Decline Bench Press 3 sets - 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 5 reps dropped to 60 kg to complete 10 reps/ 40kg 12 reps
Today i found it hard to train chest, felt weak and hence resulted in lighter weights.
Incline Flyes 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps/12.5kg 10 reps/ 15kg 8 reps

Abs - Rope Crrunches 10 reps, Leg Raise 10 reps, Incline Situps 10 reps = 1 set no rest between exercises. this was done for three sets.

Cardio 30 mins/incline 15/speed 3.5/ 1.75 miles/ 575 cals

----------


## kelkel

> Kelkel- Thanks for all your advice and input man especially with training legs... Training calves first has certainly had a positive impact, I find my self stronger on squats and leg press able to push more reps out...


As stated, they warm you up for legs yet don't tire you out. It's nice to get done quads/hams and actually be done your workout.

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 10th May 2012
Trained Back

Started with Deadlift 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/100kg 10 reps/140kg 6 reps
Front Pull downs 3 sets - 12/10/8 going heavier each set
Barbell Row 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 50kg 10 reps/ 60kg 8 reps
Seated Row 3 sets - moderate weight 12 reps/ max weight 10 reps/ max weight 8 reps
Chin ups 3 sets - 4 reps each set, still find these difficult and i am doing reverse grip. 

Cardio 30 mins / 575 cals / speed 3.5 / incline 15/ distance 1.75miles

I am feeling a little off, if its not one thing then its a another. This is why i have slowed the cardio down, still doing it daily just not as fast. I was so dead yesterday i was in bed at 8.30 and woke up at 8am this morning. I have not slept like that in ages. Feel slightly better today but still feel like i can hibernate till next year...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 11th MAy 2012
Trained Shoulders

Smith Machine Seated Military Press 3 sets - 50kg 10 reps/ 60kg 8 reps/ 40kg 12 reps
Side Raises 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps/ 12.5kg 10 reps/ 15kg 8 reps
Front Raises 3 sets - 10 kg 12 reps/ 12.5kg 10 reps/ 15kg 8 reps
Rear Delts Reverse Peck Deck 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps going heavier on each set last set was hard barely managed to do it...
Smith Machine Upright rows 3 sets - 20kg 12 reps/ 30kg 10 reps/ 40kg 8 reps
Barbell Shrugs 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 80kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps

Abs - Rope Crunches 12 reps/Leg Raises 12 reps/ Raised Situps 12 reps = 1 set - did this 3 times
Cardio 30 mins 610 Cals

----------


## Ca$tro

Sat 12th may 2012
Had a bad day today, only managed to do cardio for half hour. Still have to train arms this week. Sundays plan is to train arms and full hour cardio may be more, got absolutely nothing to do tomorrow apart from train...

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 13th may 2012
Trained tri/bi

Close grip bench press smith machine 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 70kg 10 reps/ 70kg 2 reps had to drop weight to 60 kg for another 6 reps because wrists were a a little stressed.
Skull crusher 3 sets - 20 kg 12 reps, 30 kg 10 reps/ 30kg 6 reps
Straight bar pull downs 3 sets - 12/10/8 increasing weight each set...
Barbell curls 3 sets - 12 reps 10 kg each side/ 10 reps 15 kg each side/ 2 reps 20 kg each side then dropped weight to complete set...
Preacher curls 3 sets - 10 kg each side 12 reps x3
Dumbbell curls 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps/ 15 kg 10 reps/ 22.5 kg 6 reps
21s 3 sets light just to get a good pump...

Cardio 30 mins

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 14th May 2012
Trained Legs - I had a brilliant day in the gym today felt strong and active....

Seated Calf Raise 3 sets - 20kg 12 reps/ 40kg 10 reps/ 60kg 8 reps
Calf Raise on Leg Press Machine 3 sets - 160kg 12 reps/ 200kg 10 reps/ 220kg 8 reps
Standing Calf Raise 3 sets - reps 12/10/8 went from moderate to heaviest weights
Free weight Squats 3 sets - 12 reps 60kg/ 10 reps 100kg/ 8 reps 140kg... felt strong asked some to spot me and ended up with 3 people watching 
Leg Press 3 sets - 200kg 12 reps/ 280kg 10 reps/ 360kg 8 reps... went 40 kg heavier this week
Leg Extensions 3 sets - reps 12/10/8 went from moderate to heaviest legs could handle... last set was hard just managed to get the 8th rep out
Lying Ham Curls 3 sets - reps 12/10/8 went from moderate weight to heavy
Stiff Leg dead lift 3 sets - reps 12/10/8... stuck to one weight of 60kg, legs were dead at this point but felt pumped up...

Cardio/ 30 mins/ 1.75 miles/ incline 15.0/ speed 3.5

Thanks again to everybody contributing to this log, i can already see changes in my body, in my training, and in general life... Your knowledge and advice is sincerely appreciated, without it i would be stuck in a dead end...

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 16th May 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps/ 100kg 5 reps (assisted) dropped weight to 60 kg to complete set to 10 reps/ same again here 100 kg 4 reps 60 kg 4 reps = 8 reps in total. I am ok with the negative but pushing up I get stuck.
Incline bench press on smith machine 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps/ 70kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps. Again I had some one help me on the last few reps, chest felt like it was ripping open....
Decline Bench Press smith machine 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps x 2 / last set only got to 10 reps on 60 kg
Incline flyes 3 sets - 10 kg - 12/10/10 reps

Abs - rope crunches 12 reps/ leg raises lying on bench 12 reps/ sit-ups raised on a box 12 reps = 1 set did this for three sets.

Cardio 30 mins/ incline 15 / speed 4.0/ distance 2.0 miles/ cals 650
I missed the gym yesterday due to some problems at home, it was unavoidable....

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 17th May 2012
Trained Back

Dead lift 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140 kg 8 reps
barbell Rows 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 60 kg 12 reps
Tbar rows 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps / 60kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps
Pull downs 3 sets - 12 reps of moderate weight for three sets

Cardio 30 mins

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 18th May 2012
Trained Shoulders

Military Press Smith machine 3 sets - 40 kg 12 reps/ 50 kg 10 reps / 60 kg 8 reps
Side Raises 3 sets - 10 kg 12/10/8 reps
Front Raise 3 sets - 10kg 12/10/8 reps
Reverse pec dec 3 sets - 12/10/8 going heavier on each set
Shrugs 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps / 80 kg 10 reps/ 100 kg 8 reps

Cardio 30 mins

----------


## Ca$tro

Saturday 19th May 2012
Only cardio 45 mins Half hour walking 15 mins jogging
Training arms tomorrow...

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 21st May 2012
Trained Tri/Bi

So ok i missed the gym yesterday and i was kicking my self...As i had missed arms on Sat/Sun i thought i better train them today...
Close Grip Bench Press Smith Machine 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 70kg 8 reps/ 80kg 3 reps-70kg 3 reps-60kg 3 reps
Skull Crusher 3 sets - 20kg 10 reps/ 30kg 6 reps/ 20 kg 10 reps
Stright bar Pull Down 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps going from moderate to reasonably heavy in weight
Barbell Curls 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps and starting with a moderate weight and then going to heavy
Preacher Curls 3 sets - 12 reps 20kg/ 8 reps 30 kg/ 6 reps 30kg
Dumbell Curls 3 sets - 10kg 12 reps/ 12.5kg 10 reps/ 15kg 8 reps

Cardio 48 mins/ 900 cals + / distance 2 miles +

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 22nd May 2012

Ok I wanted to train legs today but I had a slight pain in my left knee, ended up just doing cardio for an hour walking slow up hill...
Legs tomorrow.

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 23rd May2012
Trained Legs

Calves 
Seated Calf Raise 3 sets - 20kg 12 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps/ 70kg 8 reps
Standing Calf Raise 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps first set moderate weight last two sets max weight on machine
Calf raise on Smith Machine 3 sets - 160 kg 12 reps/ 200kg 10 reps/ 200kg 8 reps

Free Weight Squats 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps/ 100 kg 10 reps / 140 kg 8 reps
Leg Press 3 sets - 200 kg 12 reps/ 280kg 10 reps/ 360 kg 7 reps
Leg extensions 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps, started light legs were dead by now, last 2 sets max weight I could manage.

Lying ham curls 3 sets - 12/10/8 moderate to heavy weight
Stiff leg dead lift 3 sets - 60 kg for three sets of 10 reps

Cardio - 10 mins easy cycling, 20 mins walking on max incline on low speed
Sweated it out today, beautiful weather...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 24th may 2012
Trained chest

Bench press 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps/ 100 kg 8 reps/ 100 kg 8 reps
Incline bench press 3 sets - 60 kg 8 reps
Decline bench press 3 sets - 60 kg 8 reps
Flat flyes 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps

Cardio 30 mins

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 25th May 2012
Trained Back/Bi

Dead lift 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100 kg 10 reps / 140 kg 6 reps
Bent over bar rows 3 sets - 60 kg 10 reps x3
Tbar rows 3 sets - 40 kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps / 80kg 8 reps
Pull downs 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps moderate weight

Barbell curls 3 sets - 40 kg 10 reps x3
Dumbbell curls 3 sets - light 12 reps x3
Preacher curls 3 sets - 10 kg 12 reps x3

Cardio 30 mins - 15 mins walking 15 mins jogging / cals 520/

Forgot to write that I worked abs yesterday as well 12 reps each rope crunches, leg raises, raised sit-ups, one after the other without any interval for three sets.

Diet is ok... Still struggling to get below 90 kg... Any ideas?

----------


## kelkel

Can't help you much with diet other than restricting your calories a bit more. I was always the odd one and would gain weight up to a show..

----------


## Ca$tro

Sat 26 th May 2012
Trained Shoulders/Tri

Smith machine press- 3 sets 12 reps 40 kg
Smith machine rows - 3 sets 10 reps 40 kg
Barbell shrugs - 3 sets - 60 kg 12 reps/ 100 kg 10 reps / 120 kg 6 reps
Side raises 3 sets - 10kg 10 reps 
Front raises 3 sets - 10 kg 10 reps

Straight bar pull downs 3 sets 12 /10/8 reps going heavier each set
Skull crusher 3 sets superset with ez bar close grip press 20 kg 10 reps each exercise each set

Cardio 30 mins walking

Kelkel - nice to hear from you mate, appreciate the input, I guess I will have to look at the diet and change the diet around alittle may be drop some carbs in my meals...

Ok a few months in to the log now, I have defo lost weight and I can see more gains in my arms and bi now. Strength has dropped in some exercise but in other exercise such as squats I have actually improved.

I aiming to get to 85 kg with in The next 8 weeks, 6-7 kilos need to be lost.
Another question is when doing front raises should palms be facing the ground or should palms be facing each other? I normally trained with palms facing the ground doing one arm at a time, but someone in the gym suggested that it is better to have palms facing inwards?

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 28th May 2012
Trained Legs

Seated Calf Raise - 20kg 15 reps/ 60kg 12 reps/ 70kg 8 reps
Calf Raise on Leg Press Machine - 120kg 15 reps/ 160kg 12 reps / 200kg 10 reps
Standing Calf Raises - 12 reps Moderate weight/ 10 reps heaviest weight/ 8 reps heaviest weight

Free Weight Squats - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 8 reps
Leg Press - 200kg 12 reps/ 280kg 10 reps/ 360kg 8 reps
Leg Extensions - 12 reps moderate weight/ 10 reps heavy / 8 reps heavy
Lying Ham Curls - 12 reps moderate weight/ 10 reps heavy/ 8 reps heavy
Stif Leg Deads - 60 kg 3 sets 10 reps each

Cardio 30 mins walking/ incline 15/ speed 3.5/ cals 575/ distance 1.75 miles/

Today after doing squats i was tired but after doing leg press i was feeling dizzy and tired. Good work out, legs are getting stonger, other parts such as shoulders are lagging behind in development. I guess thats down to the caloic deficiet, most important thing for now is to get to the fat off. Its coming off but much slower now, i can see veins in my arms that i didnt know i had, i have maintained strength in some areas such as arms/legs/back others have decreased in strength ie shoulder/chest. I am trying so hard to get below 90kg it aint happening but i am pushing my self further in the gym. I am not about to give up!!!! thats for sure!!!! got to many people to prove wrong as well as prove to my self that i can do this...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuseday 29th May 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press - 60kg 12 reps / 70kg 10 reps / 80kg 8 reps
Incline Bench PRess - 60kg 10 reps 3 sets
Decline Bench Press - 60kg 10 reps 3 sets
Incline Flyes - 10kg 10 reps/ 15kg 10 reps / 15kg 10 reps

Man today i had a splitting headache, messed with my training, everytime i would complete a set it would get worse then when it began to stop throbbing i would get on with the next set. 

Abs - rope crunches x13 leg raises x 13 raised sit ups x 13 = 1set without interval, repeated 3 times.

Cardio - 30mins/ incline 15/ speed 3.5/ dist 1.75 miles/ cals 575

Ok today i saw this guy in the gym, he is like 7 foot something but a real nice person. talking to him he was telling me that he was getting ready to compete, i watched him training his legs, now you tell me if this is something i should be aiming to do? He warms up on the cycle for 4 mins, then proceeds to squats, first set 60kg 10 reps, second set 100kg didnt count reps but there was more than 15, third set 60kg 33 reps, fourth set 25 reps. Next Leg Press, first set 120kg 10 reps, then 160kg 35 reps, 200kg 25 reps, then 360kg 6 reps. Then he went on to do Leg Extensions 4 sets each one 15 reps. This guy is not particularly cut up at all nor is there any definition to him. I am just wondering is it better to do less weight and go to failure at 30-40-50 reps per set or best to control rep range and keep it at around 8-10 mark?

----------


## Ca$tro

Another question or two...

I am taking creatine mono, glutamine powder, bcaa capsules. At the moment I take the glutamine mixed with my egg whites for breakfast before my workout. Then after my workout in my pwo shake I mix in the creatine and take 6 caps of bcaa along side... My question is this the right way to take it? Should be a taking more. Some say take 3 caps of bcaa before workout and take three after workout? 
The creatine I use is MetRx mono
The glutamine is made by Reflex
The bcaa are also made by Reflex
The shakes I use are made by BSN named Syntha 6

Can any one help with macros and tdee, I need to change my diet to aid further weight loss yet maintain muscle or increase muscle.
My meals are as on page one but I am contemplating dropping carbs, ie, instead of rice chicken broccoli I am thinking just eat chicken. Is this feasible?

Stuck here guys, any body help?

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 30th May 2012
Trained Back

Deadlift - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 8 reps
Bent over barbell row - 60 kg 10 reps 3 sets
Tbar row - 40 kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 80 kg 10 reps
Pull Downs with D bar - moderate weight 12 reps/ heavy 10 reps/ heavy 8 reps
Tried chin ups, still can't do them, so I started of holding on then slowly letting my self down, like a negative rep. Did this 10 times, reverse grip I managed 6 reps.

Cardio 30 mins/ 600 cals/ speed 3.5-4.5/ incline 15
Diet is clean
Weight last night before bed was 90.4 kg
Hoping to get below 90 this week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 31st May 2012
Trained Shoulders

Started with Smith Machine Military Press - 60 kg 8 reps, struggled to push thus so I dropped weight to 50 kg 10 reps, still found it difficult so I transferred to dumbbells 15 kg each arm 10 reps, 22.5 kg 8 reps.
Side raises - 15 kg 10 reps, 10 kg 10 reps, 7.5kg 10 reps this was one set, I did this three times
Front raises - 10 kg 10 reps x3
Reverse pec dec - 3 sets 12/10/8 reps going heavier each set
Bent over side raises - 7.5 kg 10 reps, 10 kg 10 reps, 10 kg 10 reps
Barbell shrugs - 60kg 12 reps/ 100 kg 10 reps/ 140 kg 2 reps dropped to 100 kg 6 reps

Abs- rope crunches 12 reps, leg raises 12 reps, raised sit ups 12 reps this was one set, did three sets

Cardio - 30 mins, incline 15, speed 3.5, 575 cals

----------


## Ca$tro

1st June Friday, F#ck me half way through the year already?
Trained Tri/Bi

Close grip bench press - 60 kg 10reps x3
Skull crushers - 20 kg 10 reps / 30 kg 8 reps x2
Straight bar pull downs - 3 sets 12/10/8 going heavy

Barbell curls 3 sets 12/10/8 going heavier each set
Dumbbell curls 3 sets
Preacher curls 3 sets

30 mins cardio

----------


## Ca$tro

Another question

When training what gives up first - the mind or the muscle? It's a mental physical fight....

----------


## Ca$tro

Sunday 3rd June 2012

Woke up, had nothing to eat and headed straight in to gym for cardio. Completed a one hour cardio session, 1100 cal, 4 miles, 60, mins, incline 15....

Came home had my pro shake and banana, then the mrs was like let's got out to eat, I hate eating out whilst dieting... Any way reluctantly went a long and resisted temptation, stuck to grilled lamb chops, and grilled chicken... 

Weigh my self later tonight, but I don't think I am lighter than 90kg, just a hunch, I hit 90.4kg late this week...

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 4th June 2012

Man I woke up real late, dono what happened I went into hibernation mode... Just made it to the gym to squeeze in half hour cardio, have to train legs tomorrow..

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 5th June
Trained legs

Calves 
Seated raise 3 sets
Calf raise on smith machine 3 sets
Standing raise 3 sets

Squats 3 sets
Leg press 3 sets
Leg raise 3 sets

Lying ham curls 3 sets
Stiff leg dead lift 3 sets

Cardio 30 mins

Exercises weights same as past week. Short log as I am typing on my phone, what a mission

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 06th June 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press 3 sets
Incline Bench 3 sets
Decline Bench 3 sets
Incline Flyes 3 sets

30 min cardio/ 650cals

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 07th June 2012
Trained BAck

Dead Lift 4 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 6 reps/ 180kg 1 rep - i would have managed more than 6 reps at 140kg but hands were slipping, need straps...
Tbar row 3 sets - 40kg 12 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps
Seated Row 3 sets - 10/12/8 reps going heavier each set
Pull Down 3 sets - 10/12/8 reps going heavier each set

Cardio 30 mins / 510 cals

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 8th June 2012

Felt real knackered today, body is aching from training this week. Just did an easy half hour walk on treadmill. Got bi/tri and shoulders to train yet on sat and Sunday...
Good news is that I have got below 90kg, last night weight was at 89.9 kg, alright it's only 0.01 less than 90kg but it's motivation fuel for me. Just ordering some more ephedrine from my mate the pharmacist... Another 5 kilos off and I will post more pics to see what you think of bf% levels...

Till tomorrow

----------


## Ca$tro

Sat 9th June 2012
Trained Shoulders

Smith machine press 3 sets 60 kg 8 reps each
Side raises 3 sets 10 reps 10 kg
Front raises 3 sets 10 reps 10 kg
Reverse pec dec 3 sets increasing weight each time
Bar bell shrugs 3 sets

No cardio today, knees are feeling a bit funny...

----------


## Ca$tro

Sun 10th June 2012
Trained Tri Bi

Close grip bench press 3 sets
Straight bar pull downs 3 sets
French Press 3 sets
Dumbell curls 3 sets
Barbell curls 3 sets
Preacher curls 3 sets

NoCardio

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 11th June

I am keeping this log to keep track of progression, to note my pitfalls and to improve training, life and diet....
Yesterday was my mums bday, ended up eating out at a restaurant, not normal for me, ended up with an upset stomach think it's down to a change in food from normal diet. Anyway I missed training but did cardio for half an hour with great difficulty due to stomach. I have come to realise that to progress I am going to have to watch what I eat, be it a cheat meal or a restaurant meal... My stomach can't handle it and this affects my workout the following couple of days... I wanted to train legs today but imagine doing squats with a bad stomach, no way.... 
I am disappointing my self by missing training and have to change this... 
Legs tomorrow...

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 13th June...
Trained legs

Seated calf raise 3 sets - 20kg 15 reps, 60 kg 10 reps, 70 kg 8 reps
Calf raise on smith machine 3 sets - 120 kg 15 reps, 160kg 15 reps, 200kg 8 reps
Standing calf raise 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps heavy
Squats 3 sets - 60kg 15 reps, 100kg 10 reps, 140kg 10 reps... 2 more reps than normal..
Leg press 3 sets - 200kg 12 reps, 280 kg reps, 360 kg 8 reps
Leg extensions 3 sets - 12 reps reasonable weight
Lying hamstring curls 3 sets - 12/10/8 moderate to heavy
Stiff leg dead lift 3 sets - 60kg 10 reps x3
Legs were dead after this...

Cardio 30 mins/ incline 15 / speed 3.5/ cals 575

Legs felt good today, but they are going to ache later tonight/tomorrow...
Diet is clean weight is still around 90kg...

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 14th June
Trained chest

Bench press 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps, 80kg 6 reps followed by 60 kg 4 reps, 100kg 4 reps followed by 60kg 6 reps...
Incline bench press 3 sets - 60kg 8 reps x3
Decline bench press 3 sets - 60kg 10 reps, 80 kg 5 reps followed by 60 kg 5 reps, 80kg 3 reps followed by 60kg 6 reps..
Incline flyes 3 sets - 10 kg 10 reps, 15 kg 10 reps, 15 kg 10 reps

Cardio 30 mins / 575 cals / 1.75 miles / incline 15/ speed 3.5
Boxing bags 10 mins
Diet is clean...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 15th June
Trained back

Front pull downs 3 sets
Deadlift 3 sets
Bar. Bell rows 3 sets
Tbar rows 3 sets
Seated row 3 sets

Cardio 30 mins

Forgot to write that I worked the abs yesterday...

----------


## Ca$tro

Sat 16th June 2012

Not much to report today...I had a bit of pain in my lower back, just a twinge but thought that I would not abbreviate it by lifting weights today. Ended up doing 30 mins cardio on treadmill. Back ini gym tomorrow...

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 18th June 2012
Trained Legs

Seated Calf Raise 3 sets - 15 reps 20kg/ 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 10 reps
Standing Calf Raise 3 sets - 12/10/8 reps on heavy -max weight
Calf Raise on Leg Press Machine 3 sets - 120kg 15 reps/ 160kg 10 reps/ 200kg 10 reps
Squats 3 sets - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 10 reps
Leg Press 3 sets - 200kg 12 reps/ 280kg 10 reps/ 360kg 8 reps
Leg Extensions 3 ses - 12/8/8 reps moderate weight, legs were blasted at this point
Lying Ham Curls 3 sets - 12/10/8 mod-heavy weight
Stiff Leg Dead Lift 3 sets - 60kg 10 reps x3

Cardio 30 mins/ 575 cals/ 1.75 miles/ incline 15/ speed 3.5

Man i donno whats going on, just weighrd my self and i have gone to 93.7KG, i was down to 89.8 KG last week... going to have to up the cardio.... Do i need to change my diet/macros etc???

----------


## kelkel

Body weight will fluctuate. Use the mirror more than the scale for now. Many things can impact your body and cause slight changes in weight. Diet, minor inflamation (fighting off cold/virus etc)

No worries! Hope all is well.

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 19th June 2012
Trained Chest

Bench Press 3 sets
Incline Bench 3 sets
Decline Bench 3 sets
Flat Flyes 3 sets

Abs - ropecrunches/leg raise/raised situp 12 reps each 3 sets

Cardio 30 mins/ 600cals

KelKel - Man good to hear from you, All is good mate, hope your well...
I have seen my weight fluctuate a few times during dieting. I am using the mirror at night also and looking at my self i look slimmer, my belts are all in the bin and have to buy new smaller ones, my jeans are falling off me, i can see more veins in my arms and chest-shoulder, not thick but still more prevalent than previously. Over all i feel better and slimmer but i have lost some strength, legs have grown stronger following what you advised, back is still good, but shoulders and chest have remained stagnant in some weights and struggling with some weights that i used to be able to throw up. I am going to try and get some pics up in the next couple of weeks, just want to get below the 90kg mark before i do...
KelKel i appreciate your input and advice man, you were right training calves first is soo much better. now i can lift 140kg on my squats for ten reps apposed to the six reps i was doing previously... So a BIG thanks man...

----------


## kelkel

Glad it helped. Regarding becoming stagnant if it's not overtraining/diet related then change your routine up for those particular bodyparts. Maybe lighten the weight up a bit and increase the pace. Or the opposite! Add sets to certain exercises and reduce others. Sometimes we just burn out on particular exercises/sets/reps and need a change. If you do the same thing all the time then your body will give you nothing different. Shock it with something completely different for those lagging parts. Do the routine backwards, pre-fatigue (a-la-Mentzer.) If an exercise is feeling good for a particular day there's nothing wrong with adding a few more sets of it. Don't get stuck on one set amount of sets or reps.

Example: I would occasionally do leg presses for reps of 20-30 for multiple sets (still decent weight) that kill your quads and make you want to throw up! Or if not feeling up to real heavy squats I'd sometimes do giant sets: extensions then presses then squats with good weight and zero rest between. Then repeat it a few more times. Experiment. Something will click for you.

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 20th June 2012
Trained Back

Dead Lift - 60kg 15 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140kg 6 reps one minute break then another 3 reps on 140kg
Front Pull Downs - 15 reps on moderate weight/ 10 reps heavier/ 10 reps at heaviest with good form
TBar Rows - 40kg 15 reps/ 60kg 12 reps/ 80kg 8 reps
One Arm rows on Machine - 40kg 15 reps each arm three sets
Seated Rows - 3 sets 15 reps moderate weight/ 10 reps heavy/ 10 reps at heaviest weight

Cardio 30 mins / 600cals

Then tried to do some chin ups managed 3 sets of 4 reps but reverse close grip... i know not good but trying to get these going...

KelKel- I managed to have a read on your post last night before bed so i decide to change my work out and try some different exercise with more reps and less weight. 
Regarding weight i weighed my self again last night and i am now back at 91.3kg... need to get below 90 and keep it there... i so wanna hit 85kg and then maintain my weight at that with a clean bulk... I dont think i am overtraining now, after changing the workout around with your and Abbots help... diet is clean... I am going to do more reps on chest and shoulders... Time for Shock Treatments on Chest and Shoulders... Not sure what you mean bby A-La-Mentzer i will look it up... I think thats where i was restricting my self on 12.10.8 reps/3sets.

Appreciate your input again man...

----------


## Ca$tro

I just started to use NOExplode in the morning instead of drinking the coffee... Felt good in the gym but man 4 hours on I got a bad stomach... I guess I have weigh up if it is really worth using this for a couple of weeks, might get used to it... I am trying to get my hands on some ephedrine been a little while since I ran it... Might help lose a few extra pounds... Cardio is the key ephedrine just makes me sweat that bit more, heating up the core I guesss...
Diets clean and I am aching after today's work out... Any one have a similar problem as mine, when I tense the muscle it flipping hurts, ie if I try and tense my bicep, it feels like I am getting a bad cramp... I guess it's same for legs...
Any ideas?

----------


## kelkel

Drink more water.

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 21st June 2012
Trained Shoulders

Smith Machine Military Press 5 sets - 60kg 3 sets 8 reps each, then 40kg 2 sets 15 reps each
Side Raise - 15kg 8 reps 10kg 8 reps 7.5 kg 8 reps = 1 set did this three times
Front Raise - 10kg 10 reps/ 15kg 10 reps/ 17.5kg 5 reps 15 kg 5 reps
Shrugs - 60kg 15 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 120kg 4 reps 100kg 4 reps 60kg 10 reps
Reverse Peck Dec for Rears - 3 sets 15 reps moderate weight/ 10 reps heavy / 8 reps at heaviest
Bent over Side raise - 10kg 10 reps 3 sets

Cardio 30 mins - 550 cals

KelKel - Man i am drinking so much water, i drink 2 liters in the gym and around 2-3 litres out side the gym. pissing like an elephant every hour-ish... I love ice cold water and have it with meals and when training with shakes too... 
I will have to drink more i guess... i have heard that when your getting cramps it can be down to not enough water just thought that i was already drinking enough...???
Man i so want my arms to look like yours in that pic... one day man one day i will get there and with your help and secrets... lol only joking mate

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 22nd June 2012
Trained Tri/Bi

Close Grip Bench Press - 60kg 10 reps/ 70kg 8 reps - 60kg 3 reps/ 60kg 10 reps/ 40kg 12 reps
Skull Crusher - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps / 30kg 8 reps - 20kg 8 reps
Stright bar Pull Downs - moderate weight 15 reps / heavy 10 reps / heaviest 5 reps dropped weight another 5 reps dropped weight another 7 reps

Barbell curls - used the long bar off the bench 10kg each side 12 reps/ 15kg each side 8 reps/ 20kg each side 5 reps dropped down to 15kg 5 reps dropped down to 10 kg 5 reps more.
Dumbbell curls - 15kg 10 reps-10kg 10 reps-7.5kg 10reps = 1set x3
Preacher Curls - 20kg 10 reps/ 30kg 10 reps/ 30kg 5 reps-20kg 5 reps

Cardio 30 mins / 575cals

Today my arms felt good, wrist felt a little weak but just wore my cloves with the wrist supports...

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 25th June 2012
Trained legs

Seated calf raise - 20 kg 20 reps/ 60 kg 15 reps/ 70kg 10 reps
Standing calf raise - 15/12/10 reps heavy to all weights on machine
Calf raise on leg press machine - 120 kg 15 reps/ 160 kg 10 reps / 200 kg 10 reps

Squats - 60 kg 12 reps / 100 kg 10 reps/ 140 kg 8 reps
Leg press - 200 kg 12 reps / 280 kg 10 reps / 360 kg 6 reps
Leg extensions - 15/12/12 reps moderate weight
Lying ham curls - 15/10/8 reps
Stiff leg dead lift - 60kg 10 reps 3 sets

45 min cardio / 850 cals
Diet is clean...

----------


## kelkel

You'll get them if you want them. I've just been around a long time doing this stuff...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 26th June 2012
Trained chest

Bench press - 60 kg 12 reps / 100 kg 8 reps followed by two reps on 60 kg/ 100kg 4 reps followed by 6 reps 60 kg
Incline bench press - 60 kg 10 reps/ 60 kg 8 reps dropped to 50 kg 4 reps/ 50 kg 10 reps 
Decline bench press - 60 kg 10 reps / 70 kg 8 reps / 80 kg 3 reps dropped to 70 kg 3 reps dropped to 60kg 5 reps dropped to 40 kg 10 reps dropped to 20 kg 10 reps
Incline flyes - 3 sets 10 reps 10 kg each arm

Cardio 30 mins/ incline 15/ speed 3.5 / 575 cals / 1.75 miles then 15 mins jogging at sped 6.0 another 250 cals burnt so total cals 825 cals for 45 mins...
Diet is clean...
Weight last night was 90.3kg

Kelkel - I am working towards it, just seems slow and painful... No one said it was going to be easy...

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 27th June 2012
Trained back

Front pull downs - 3 sets going heavier each set 15 reps each
Deadlift - 60 kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps/ 140 kg 6 reps
Tbar rows - 40 kg 12 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps/ 80kg 8 reps
Barbell rows - 60 kg 8 reps 3 sets

Cardio 45 mins / 850 cals

Man I felt like shit today... Short of breath/ light headed/ weak... I could feel my heart beating like mad, I think it's the flipping NOExplode... Stomachs got used it but I may knock it on the head, see how I go on this week..
Diets good 
Weight last night was 89.5kg

----------


## Ca$tro

Thursday 28th June

I was going to train shoulders today's but my right hand has a bad pain so just did cardio for half hour.
Shoulders tomorrow then bi and tri on Saturday. Diets going good... Got veins coming slowly as the fat goes... My mates are telling me that I have got a masive vien on the side of my head sticking out...

----------


## Ca$tro

Friday 29th June 2012
Trained Shoulders

Smith Machine Military Press - 60 kg 8 reps 3 sets then dropped on last set to 40kg did 10 reps then dropped to 20kg and did 15 reps then dropped to just the bar did 10 reps
Side raises - went light today 7.5kg 10 reps 3 sets
Front Raise - 7.5kg 10 reps 3 sets
Bar Shrugs - 60kg 15 reps/ 100kg 10 reps / 120kg 10 reps / 60 kg 25 reps
Rears on reverse pec dec - 3 sets 12/10/8 going heavier on each set
Upright rows on smith machine - 20kg 10 reps 3 sets

Cardio 20 mins 405 cals

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 2nd July 2012
Trained Tri/Bi

Close grip Bench press - 60kg 10 reps/ 80kg 5 reps dropped to 70kg 3 reps dropped to 60kg 2 reps/ 80kg 3 reps dropped to 70kg 3 reps dropped to 60 kg 4 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps
Skull Crusher - 3 sets 10 reps 20 kg
Bar pull downs - 12 reps/10 reps/ 8 reps/ 25 reps/ 8 reps
Barbell curls - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps / 40kg 4 reps dropped to 30 kg 4 reps / 20kg 10 reps / just the bar 10 reps
Dumbbell curls - 15kg 10 reps / 19.5 kg 10 reps / 22.5kg 8 reps / 10kg 10 reps
Preacher curls - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps/ 30kg 6 reps / 20kg 10 reps

45 min cardio / 850 cals burnt

So ok i have to be honest i had taken the weekend off from all forms of cardio and exercise... just fancied a change, went back today feeling fresh and doing 45 min cardio. didnt train arms last week as right wrist/hand was painful... enjoyed todays workout and in some ways having the weekend off made me realise that i need to push my self even harder to progress i am going at a slow pace slow progression slow-none results. ok i have lost weight and need to lose more but i thought that i would have progresssed in some ways i was feeling like i had regressed in some exercise and in strength.
HELP REQUIRED - 
a) as i have lost 14kilos do i need to adjust my diet/macros/calories??? this bit i aint good at
b) is 45 mins cardio suffice/too much/too little
c) should i be training abs
d) from your point of view of what do i need to adjust to see more progression?

Post your answers here and all helps appreciated...

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Monday 2nd July 2012
> Trained Tri/Bi
> 
> Close grip Bench press - 60kg 10 reps/ 80kg 5 reps dropped to 70kg 3 reps dropped to 60kg 2 reps/ 80kg 3 reps dropped to 70kg 3 reps dropped to 60 kg 4 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps
> Skull Crusher - 3 sets 10 reps 20 kg
> Bar pull downs - 12 reps/10 reps/ 8 reps/ 25 reps/ 8 reps
> Barbell curls - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps / 40kg 4 reps dropped to 30 kg 4 reps / 20kg 10 reps / just the bar 10 reps
> Dumbbell curls - 15kg 10 reps / 19.5 kg 10 reps / 22.5kg 8 reps / 10kg 10 reps
> Preacher curls - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps/ 30kg 6 reps / 20kg 10 reps
> ...


BUMPPING you  :Smilie: 
...also you will prob get *A LOT* more feed back on the diet/ nutrition forum so I suggest you make a thread there posting your stats / goal/ and include this thread for referance of history  :Smilie: 

I didnt have time to read your whole thread... but you aregonna need to post how your days meals are and macro's ...so they can pick it apart to meet your desired results  :Smilie: 
*
good luck !*

----------


## billmcd

> Monday 2nd July 2012
> Trained Tri/Bi
> 
> Close grip Bench press - 60kg 10 reps/ 80kg 5 reps dropped to 70kg 3 reps dropped to 60kg 2 reps/ 80kg 3 reps dropped to 70kg 3 reps dropped to 60 kg 4 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps
> Skull Crusher - 3 sets 10 reps 20 kg
> Bar pull downs - 12 reps/10 reps/ 8 reps/ 25 reps/ 8 reps
> Barbell curls - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps / 40kg 4 reps dropped to 30 kg 4 reps / 20kg 10 reps / just the bar 10 reps
> Dumbbell curls - 15kg 10 reps / 19.5 kg 10 reps / 22.5kg 8 reps / 10kg 10 reps
> Preacher curls - 20kg 10 reps / 30kg 8 reps/ 30kg 6 reps / 20kg 10 reps
> ...


Well mate been reading your thread. You seem to be coming on good. Im a young gym member. Would like to do a comp but i find dieting hard. Hope everything goes well for ya. Let us no how u r keeping with the training!!

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 9th July 2012
Trained legs

Seated calf raises - 20 kg 20 reps/ 40 kg 15 reps / 60 kg 8 reps / 60 kg 10 reps
Calf raise on smith machine - 160 kg 15 reps / 200kg 13 reps / 200 kg 12 reps
Standing calf raise - 3 sets light 12 reps each
Squats - 60 kg 12 reps / 100 kg 10 reps / 140 kg 7 reps/ 60 kg 8 reps
Leg press - 200kg 10 reps / 240 kg 10 reps / 240 kg 10 reps
Leg ext - 3 sets 10 reps med-heavy
Lying ham curls - 3 sets medium weight 10 reps each

30 mins cardio 

Right last week was a mess for me, trained Monday and Friday and that was it... I was unable to write anything in my log as well... My brother has a court case going on and needed my help, I had to be with him in the office everyday sleeping 6 hours and working the rest with him. 
Got back in the gym today to train legs and man did I struggle, probably due to lack of exercise last week and lack of sleep... My legs were so mashed at the end of training today I could not even walk on the treadmill...
Diet is good but had a crap week last week due to not going home and staying with my brother... 
Anyway weighed in at 90.5 kg last night... 

Guys sorry for the late reply
Sexy for my sweetheart - man advice appreciated and I will get round to posting a new thread in the nutrition forum and I will list targets/ meals / macros etc. I am going to have to read through a few of these forums again, been a while since I read through the nutrition forum....

Billmcd - appreciate your good words... Man i get days where I feel good and days were I feel like I have gone back two steps. Now this week I am going to read through the whole of my post and see where I have changed or what I need to change... I don't mind the dieting but keeping up with it and training is hard. Man you come out of the gym feeling sting a few hours later you feel like a ***** because cos the muscles are sore, god help any one that punches me in the chest or squeezes my arms.... Aaaaarrrrrrrrr...... Roooooooaaaaaaaarrrrrrr......

Off to work

----------


## Ca$tro

Quick log been missing keeping my log but training as usual... 
Trained legs yesterday and trained chest today, feeling the loss in strength at the moment, my weight stands at 89 kg.

----------


## billmcd

If you can send up some pics. Was wondering where you were! Keep at it mate. Was at gym myself today. Not really training for anything just to get into good shape and get stronger.

----------


## Ca$tro

Training completed for this week.. Got to go away for the weekend to a wedding so won't be training there... Feeling the weight loss effects in terms of decreased strength might have to up my meals a bit before training to give me some strength in the gym... Weight is around 89 kg and I will post up pics as soon as I reach 85 kg... My target weight. Everyone is saying they can see the weight loss especially on my face... I know I need to lose the weight but feel like shit when you can't lift what you used too... I might reduce reps and increase the weightsbi am lifting....
Help again pros please...
Pretty please...
Pretty pretty please...

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 24th July

Trained legs on Monday - 
Seated calf raise 20 kg 20 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps / 60 kg 10 reps
Leg press machine calf raise 80 kg 12 reps/ 90 kg 10 reps / 100 kg 8 reps
Standing calf raise 3 sets 12/10/10 
Squats - man I am suffering here now with the weight loss, 60 kg 10 reps/ 100 kg 10 reps / 100 kg 8 reps/ 60 kg 10 reps... I dare not lift 140 kg at the moment, struggled with 100kg due to weight and strength decrease along side with lower back pain..
Leg extensions 3 sets 12/10/8
Ham curls 3 sets 12/10/8
Avoided keg press and dead lift due to back pain...

Today I trained chest and yes strength has diminished here as well...
Bench press 60 kg 10 reps 3 sets
Incline bench 40 kg 10 reps 3 sets
Decline bench 40 kg 10 reps 3 sets
Cable cross over superset with incline flyes 3 sets

Both Monday and Tuesday fulfilled 45 mins cardio burnt 850+ cals both days
Weight is around 89-90kg.
A lot of people commenting on my weight loss now and asking if I am ok? Maybe they think I am heroin???
Well let's hit 85 kg and then do a clean bulk... Good idea or bad we shall see...

----------


## Ca$tro

Not had a chance to log in so here's the update...
Wednesday trained back and bi, but due to a prolonged back pain I did not go heavy on the weights just more reps.
Thursday trained chest and tri, again more reps less weight due to back...
Both days did a full 45 min cardio burning between 800-900 cals.
Plan for Friday Saturday and Sunday is just cardio...
Weight last night stood at 87.4kg which is not bad since my target is 85kg before posting new pics for bf% estimates, hoping for around 15% now considering I started the year around 105kg...
Is it normal to see muscle loss, strength loss whilst losing fat %??? well let's hope to get to 85kg by end of next week.

----------


## Ca$tro

Not logged in again this week at....
Just a quick update....
Trained as usual but lifting lighter weights, I know I need t o start to push my self just been a little demotivated.
Weight last night was 88.0kg

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 06th August 2012

Trained Legs 
Seated Calf Raise 3 sets 12/10/8 reps
Calf Raise on smith machine 3 sets 12/10/8
Standing calf raise 3 sets 12/10/8
Squats 4 sets 12/8/6/15
Leg Press 3 sets 12/10/6
Leg Extensions 3 sets 10/8/8
Lying Ham curls 3 sets 10/10/10
Stiff Leg Deads 3 sets 10/10/10

45 mis cardio - a struggle after legs

----------


## Ca$tro

Quick update...
Been feeling like a retard, missed the gym stew times in the past three to four weeks... I know there is no excuse but I have my reasons, mostly personal some professional. Work family etc been hard to juggle...
Aiming to get back on track on Monday, and train even harder and make up for lost time, no kore lame excuses...
I have posted my diet up in the nutrition section to be adjusted due to change in work times. I am now working 8-5.30 and training at around 6.30pm opposed to 9.00 am so my meals need a re-jig. Any help? 
Thanks and any motivational advice appreciated... Weight is around 89kg...

----------


## Ca$tro

21st August 2012
Yesterdays log - Monday 20th August 2012
Trained Legs
Seated Calf Raise 3 sets - 20kg-15reps/ 60kg-10reps/ 60kg-10reps
Standing Calf Raise 3 sets med-heavy 12/10/8 reps
Calf Raise on Leg Press Machine - 3 sets - 160kg 12 reps/ 200kg 10 reps/ 200kg 10 reps
Squats - Man this was hard but pushed my self to try and lift heavy - 60kg 12 reps/ 100kg 10 reps / 140kg 3 reps dropped to 60kg for 10 reps
Leg Press - 200kg 12 reps / 280kg 8 reps/ 360kg 6 reps 
Leg Extensions - 3 sets 10 reps of medium weight
Lying Ham curls - 3 sets 12/10/8/10 going from heavy to heaviest
Stiff Leg Dead Lift - 3 sets 60kg 10 reps each
Man afetr this leg work out i could barely walk, legs were wobbly and i felt light headed. Main aim was to get upto pushing heavy again hence the slightly lower reps which i intend on increasing within two weeks...

Cardio 45 mins / 850 cals
Diet was good and clean, i have posted my diet up in the nutrition forum to get some advice and possibly change it around abit. I need to get some calipers to measure my bf%... next mission....

----------


## baseline_9

Dude, this log is great but your missing out on views because it's in this section

Do you want me to have it moved over to the nutrition section.... You may get a bit more support then

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 22nd August 2012
Man its my first week on days, training at nights and its hard trying to adjust. 
Baseline 9 this log is ok, i am starting to kick my self looking back i know i could have done better. I do need more input and i do need more advice and if you think that i will get more response in the nutrition section then by all means move it there please.
Lets get the ball rolling prep for next summer - thats tthe dead line then 6 months fine tuning before any contest. Am i being realistic? have a got enough time to progress this far in this amount of time??? Can i compete??? Lets try.....

----------


## Ca$tro

Another Question
I am about to order Optimum Nutrition Why and Caesin, any other suggestions???
I have tried CNP ProPeptide and BSN Syntha6 but wanted to try something else now....

----------


## Ca$tro

Right People, i am unsure of my BF%, i have bought these calipers that looked ok called the "Accu-Measure" any one heard of them...
I am going to start tracking my weight and BF% too...
I have just taken a reading and it is says i have 2-Inches of Fat on me or 50mm... Man thats more than i expected...
My weight is of right now 91.4KG...
Now i have definately hit a plateu combined with having the last 3 weeks up and down due unemployment, new job timing adjustments, family issues and no i am not using them as an excuse but i have had a real hard time fitting everything day and man go easy on me this is a learning curve for me. Yes a fell at a hurdle but i am up and roaring to get back to work in the gym and to progress, the progression so far thsi year is that i have lost a far amount of weight but unfortunately some strength and muscle too. However with work in order i just need to get the gym going regular 7 days as well as sort my diet plan out, adjust macros due to the decresed weight. Now i am going to repost this post in the nutrition forum as i want advice and help from people who have achieved great gains through combined dieting and training...

Right here is my proposed diet -
So, weight 92 KG for arguments sake.
then height 6 ft. (182.88 cm)
age 34. 35 in Nov. giving me three months to look good for my bday.
Now what next i belive i read GBrice's post cutting 101 and going off that its the TDEE - 
Men: BMR = 66 + (13.7 x weight in kg) + (5 x height in cm) - (6.8 x age in years)
so for me 66 +(13.7 x 92)+(5x182.88)-(6.8x34) = My BMR - *2006.3*

Very active = BMR X 1.725 (hard exercise or sports six to seven times per week)
so again for me 2006.3 X 1.725 = 3460.8675

Now quote me if i am wrong but thats alot of cals, have i done my sums wrong??? HELP PLS
Right just so you know i am on a cut... not a bulk...
I like eating Chicken breast/Tuna/Oats/Eggs...

Below i am going to cut and paste an altered diet as a starting point please please please chime in and help a brother get the numbers and foods right...
I wake up at 6.30-7 work at 8.30 and train at 6-7 followed by cardio for 30 mins-45 mins then home food and bed around 10-11.


________________________________________
AGE 34
WEIGHT 92 KG (203 LBS)
HEIGHT 6'0 (182.88 CM)
BF% CURRENT BF% = 25% TARGET BF% = 10%

KATCH MCARDLE BMR 2006.3	TDEE 3461	LBM (203 X.80 = 162.4LB/74KG) 
________________________________________
DRINK WATER 4 LTR DAILY
________________________________________

MEAL 1. 08:00AM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

8 EGG WHITES + 2 WHOLE EGGS 44G/9G/5G/181 
1/2CUP (60G) OATS 5G/27G/2.5G/228
COFFEE /GLUTAMINE TOTAL : 49G/36G/7.5G/409KCAL

MEAL 2. 11:00AM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

1 CAN TUNA (120G DRAINED) 30G/0G/1G/129
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 32G/5G/1G/157KCAL

MEAL 3. 14:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

1 CAN TUNA (120G DRAINED) 30G/0G/1G/129
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 32G/5G/1G/157KCAL

MEAL 4. 17:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

8 OZ. CHICKEN BREAST 44G/0G/6G/230
100G BROWN RICE (COOKED) 2G/22G/1G/105
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 48G/27G/7G/363KCAL

MEAL 5. 20:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL
OPTIMUM WHEY 24G/2G/1G/110
1 BANANA 0G/20G/0G/75
1/2CUP (60G) OATS 5G/27G/2.5G/228
CREATINE / BCAA TOTAL : 29G/49G/3.5G/413KCAL

MEAL 6. 21:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL


8 OZ. CHICKEN BREAST 44G/0G/6G/230
100G BROWN RICE (COOKED) 2G/22G/1G/105
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 48G/27G/7G/363KCAL

MEAL 7. 23:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

8 OZ. SALMON 46G/0G/4G/220
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 58G/5G/4G/248KCAL


MEAL 8. 00:00AM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

CASEIN SHAKE 23G/4G/1G/117
1 SPOON PEANUT BUTTER 5G/3G/8G/100 
MULTI –VITAMINS TOTAL : 28G/7G/9G/217KCAL
________________________________________
DAY TOTAL = PROTEIN: 324G / CARB: 161G / FAT: 40G / CAL: 2327 KCAL
________________________________________


Right boys help out where you can all helps appreciated....

----------


## Ca$tro

Monday 27 aug
Trained legs
Seated calf raise
Standing calf raise
Calf raise on leg press machine
Squats
Leg press
Leg extensions
Lying ham curls
Stiff leg reads
30 min cardio
Diet was clean today

No response to my proposed diet yet...

No response to th

----------


## Ca$tro

Ties 28th Aug
Trained chest
Bench press
Incline bench
Flyes
Decline bench
No cardio

Anyone help with diet questions posted previously?

----------


## Ca$tro

right folks i am back with an adjusted Diet, thanks to 405...
Back to normal routine, wish me luck...
One more thing man its a bit embarrasing but i am sure i aint the only one... I am getting bad wind from eating all this protein what should i do???
Thanks

AGE 34
WEIGHT 92 KG (203 LBS)
HEIGHT 6'0 (182.88 CM)
BF% CURRENT BF% = 25% TARGET BF% = 10%
LBM 152.25 LBS	BMR 1861 
MAINTAINANCE 2283 CALS	CUT 2000 CALS
300G PROTEIN = 1200 CALS / 100G CARBS = 400 CALS / 44G FAT = 396 CALS
CARBS BEFORE AND AFTER WORKOUT ONLY
45 MINS CARDIO DAILY

DRINK WATER 4 LTR DAILY


MEAL 1. 08:00AM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

8 EGG WHITES + 2 WHOLE EGGS 44G/9G/5G/181 
1/2CUP (60G) OATS 5G/27G/2.5G/228
COFFEE /GLUTAMINE TOTAL : 49G/36G/7.5G/409KCAL

MEAL 2. 11:00AM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

2 CAN TUNA (240G DRAINED) 60G/0G/2G/258
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 62G/5G/2G/286KCAL

MEAL 3. 14:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

1 CAN TUNA (120G DRAINED) 30G/0G/1G/129
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 32G/5G/1G/157KCAL


MEAL 4. 17:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

8 OZ. CHICKEN BREAST 44G/0G/6G/230
100G BROWN RICE (COOKED) 2G/22G/1G/105
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 48G/27G/7G/363KCAL

MEAL 5. 20:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL
OPTIMUM WHEY 24G/2G/1G/110
CREATINE / BCAA / MULTI VITS TOTAL : 24G/2G/1G/110KCAL


MEAL 6. 21:00PM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL


8 OZ. CHICKEN BREAST 44G/0G/6G/230
100G BROWN RICE (COOKED) 2G/22G/1G/105
1 CUP BROCCOLI 2G/5G/0G/28
TOTAL : 48G/27G/7G/363KCAL

MEAL 7. 00:00AM PRO/CARB/FAT/CAL

CASEIN SHAKE 23G/4G/1G/117
1 SPOON PEANUT BUTTER 5G/3G/8G/100 TOTAL : 28G/7G/9G/217KCAL


________________________________________
DAY TOTAL = PROTEIN: 291G / CARB: 109G / FAT: 34.5G / CAL: 1905 KCAL

----------


## Ca$tro

Here goes folks, been out of training for four months due to an accident, planning on getting back in the gym on Wednesday, that's when it opens after nw yr. 
Four months out, off diet, off training, feels like I have returned to stage one. Going to stick to diet as last post, watch this space one year to get to my goal, is it achievable? 
I had come so far but I can't look back, I have no choice but to look forward and achieve this for my self and my kids. I did think about joining another forum and starting all over again but I can't leave this forum and the great people behind as they have helped me progress physically and mentally. I know I am going to get slated off some people but I have to accept that I fuc*ed up big time and I have to face the consequences. I totally understand if no one helped any further but in a few months when I progress feel free to give advice, I have nothing but respect for your advice. Yes help is required now to fast track my self back to where I was... So here goes lads...

----------


## Ca$tro

Im back

----------


## Ca$tro

Tuesday 30th April 2013

I am back Again??? I know I am going to criticised but its due... I gave up training in September 2012 due to work and family commitments. I and my brothers have bought a couple of businesses and I have had to dedicate my time to them as well as having a second child. This has really put me back in my training plan, I have had to change everything. Yes my body fat percentage increased too... I have been in and out of the gym this year and now feel I am ready to get things back on track... 
I have had advice from a personal trainer who is helping me out.

So my stats and diet are below

Marital Status - Married with 2 children
Age - 35
Weight – 102kg (225LBS) 
Height - 6'0 (182.88cm)
BF% - around 30% 

Train from 9am - 10.30am (Mon-Fri) (1 hour weights followed by 1/2hr cardio)
Sat and Sun 1 hour cardio


Katch McArdle - BMR 1743 TDEE 2701 (Not sure about the figures)
Lightly active category, LBM (222 x.80 = 177.6lbs) not total weight.

Water 4 Lt Daily

AIM = To be a body builder

Meal 1. 8:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 Egg Whites + 2 Whole Eggs 44g/9g/5g/181 
1/2cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Black Coffee
Total:49g/36g/7.5g/409kcal

Meal 2. 11.00am PWO Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Optimum Whey 24g/2g/1g/110 
1 Banana 0g/20g/0g/75 
1/2cup (60g) Oats (Creatine + BCAA) 5g/27g/2.5g/228

Total:29g/49g/3.5g/413kcal

Meal 3. 1:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:48g/27g/7g/363kcal


Meal 4. 4:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:48g/27g/7g/363kcal

Meal 5. 7:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:32g/5g/1g/157kcal


Meal 6. 10:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:32g/5g/1g/157kcal


Meal 7. 12:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Salmon 46g/0g/4g/220
1cup Broccoli, 2g/5g/0g/28

Total:58g/5g/4g/248kcal


Meal 8. 2:00am B4 Bed Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Casein Shake 23g/4g/1g/117
1 Spoon Peanut Butter 5g/3g/8g/100
With Multi -Vitamins

Total:28g/7g/9g/217kcal

TOTAL FOR DAY = PROTEIN : 324g
CARB: 161g
FAT: 40g
CAL: 2327 kcal
Supplements : Glutamine / Creatine / BCAA / MultiVits / Vit C / 
Vit B Complex / Zinc / Vit E


Yes I am back where I was a year and a half ago. But its a learning curve... We all mess up several times, I have and I am picking my self back up...

Now, I may drop the tuna due to the water content and replace it with chicken breast. I love chicken.
I need a mod to help me change the title to 'MY LOG' please... I think keeping this log has kept me motivated and there are so many great people on this site with solid advice... HELP ME OUT PLEASE... CRITICISE ME IF YOU WANT TOO... I WILL TAKE IT ON THE CHIN... 

I will get new pictures up this week for your feed back... 

Today I trained Chest and Calves.
Warm up
Bench press 4 sets - 60 kg 10 reps, 100kg 6 reps dropped to 60kg 4 reps, 100kg 4 reps dropped to 60kg 6 reps, 60 kg 10 reps
Incline bench - 21s 4 sets
Flat flyes 4 sets 10 reps
Incline flyes 4 sets 10 reps
decline flyes 4 sets 10 reps
Cable cross over 4 sets 15 reps
Pec Dec FST7

Seated calf raise 4 sets - 40 kg 20 reps, 60 kg 20 reps, 80 kg 12 reps dropped to 60 kg 8 reps, 60 kg 20 reps
Calf raise on leg press machine 4 sets 15 reps
standing calf raise 3 sets

Cardio 30 mins treadmill maximum incline speed 4, 2 miles covered, 650 cals burnt
Jogging 15 mins 200 cals burnt

Diet is clean and I am trying here guys so all help, criticism appreciated...

Again can a mod please help change my title to 'MY LOG'

----------


## Ca$tro

Wednesday 1st May
Trained Quads

Leg Ext - 3 sets warm up
Squats - 60kg 10 reps/ 100kg 8 reps/ 140kg 6 reps/ 60kg 15 reps
Leg Ext - 4 sets 15 reps
Leg Press - 160 kg 10 reps / 240 kg 10 reps / 320kg 8 reps / 160kg 15 reps
Leg Ext - 4 sets 15 reps
Squats - 4 sets 15 reps 60kg
Leg Ext - 4 sets 15 reps

Feeling tired due to lack of sleep last night.
Cardio 30 min on treadmill/ 15 incline / speed 4 / 2 miles covered / 650 cals burnt
15 mins on stepper

Diet is clean, plenty of protein and low amounts of carbs.

Still need a mod to change the title please to 'MY LOG'

----------


## Ca$tro

5TH AUGUST 2013 - 

Had a rough year and have been out of training, but this log shows that I have worked hard and then crashed out not being able to stick to original goals. I am not quitting, nor am I abandoning this log... This log is evolving... It is going to take shape and achieve its goals... Even if they are a year or so late... 

Now I need honest advice on diet/training routines/supplements etc... All help is appreciated and will always be heard.
I am looking at gyms at the moment, and filling up my cupboards, so please do feel free to chime in and give me some motivation.

----------


## Ca$tro

Here is a meal plan that a friend has tried to help me out with, can you critique and compare it to my existing diet. I understand that there is more variety in this diet plan which is good, but I prefer simple chicken and rice or egg whites, may be including the odd steak if its not eaten to late in the day. I find with fish like salmon or tuna I get bad heart burn, I use the spring water canned tuna for example or a fillet of salmon grilled. 
Some people are saying eat a banana with the shake after a work out others are saying avoid it, what's your take on this??
What supplements do you think are advisable to take, I have BCAA, Glutamine, Creatine but I have not been taking the creatine as I was advised it would increase water retention in the muscles and not aid muscle growth. 

Kel Kel - I am reading the log that you have asked me to but man that's one long log... I am only on page 2 but learnt something about carb cycling, still don't understand it but I do understand from reading the log is that muscle tissue is important and that wasteage of muscle tissue should be avoided even in the pursuit of fat loss, its a matter of trying to find an alternative, increased cardio, carb cycling, etc 
whats KETO????


Meal Schedule
Meal 1 5:30 am
Meal 2 8:00 am
Meal 3 10:30 am
Meal 4 1:00 pm
Meal 5 3:30 pm
Meal 6 6:00 pm
Meal 7 9:00 pm 
Meal 8 11:00 pm 
8 meals instead of 7 but two of those are protein shakes.

7-8 LITRES OF WATER DAILY

Meal 1 5.30
Protein shake / Fruit / Half cup of Oats or Half cup of Whipping Cream on leg days.
Meal 2 8.00
3 egg whites and 3 whole eggs (you eat the amount of eggs you are currently eating)
8 ounces lean beef or 1 cup cottage cheese,3/4 cup oatmeal
may substitute a 6 egg omelet with 2 ounces cheese, 2slices whole-grain toast with almond butter, 1 apple.
Meal 3 10.30
Protein Drink: 3 scoops protein (60 grams), 4 tbsp healthy fat source (olive oil, flax oil,
almond butter) or heavy cream. – Optional: 1 serving low carb fruit.
You may substitute 2 cans tuna (water packed), 1 cup cottage cheese and 1/2 cup pineapple (unsweetened).
Meal 4 1.00
12 oz chicken breast (or other lean protein source),
1 cup cooked brown rice (or other complex carbohydrate source).
Optional: 1 or 2 servings of low carb fruit or vegetables.
You may substitue 8 oz roast beef, 1 or 2 ounces Swiss cheese, 2 slices rye bread, 1 apple, salad.
Meal 5 3.30
2 cans tuna or 10 oz turkey breast
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup pineapple (unsweetened) or 1/2 cantaloupe
You may substitute a drink with 3 scoops of protein (60 grams) 
2 tablespoons healthy fat source (olive oil, flax oil, almond butter) or heavy cream.
Meal 6 6.00
10 oz steak, chicken, turkey or fish
8-10 oz baked potato or sweet potato
1-2 cups low carb vegetables or salad.
Meal 7 9.00
8 oz. chicken
6 oz. sweet potato
Meal 8 11.00
Protein pudding – mix 3 scoops Protein (60 grams) in a bowl with just enough
water to make a pudding texture. Add 2 tablespoons of almond butter, walnuts, or heavy cream.
You may substitute six egg whites, 8 ounces chicken breast, one serving low carbohydrate vegetable or fruit.

Protein sources during the gaining phase: 40% of diet.Lean beef, whole eggs, cottage cheese, chicken, turkey, fish and egg whites.Protein powder should be a mix of whey and casein. Make sure the whey is a mixture of isolates and whey concentrates. 
Complex carbohydrates should come from oatmeal, rice, potatoes baked or boiled, sweet potatoes, yams and all variations of beans. Peas, corn and whole grain products may be used in moderation. Apples, pears and pineapple may be eaten as a complex carb as well. 30-40% of diet
Fats should come from olive oil, coconut oil, flax oil, sunflower oil, safflower oil, almond butter, almonds, walnuts and heavy cream. 20-30% of diet.

----------


## Ca$tro

Man I am surprised that no ones chiming in and helping a fellow Trojan out... have you never fallen only to rise stronger the next time???

----------


## Ca$tro

I need the name of this log changing how do I do that?

----------


## Ca$tro

Well I guess I aint getting any help here, so I am just going to have to go at it alone and wait and see if any one chimes in. I aint going any where...
I will be back ;-)

----------


## OnTheSauce

So many meals. You wouldn't rather do 5 or 6 bigger ones?

----------


## Ca$tro

> So many meals. You wouldn't rather do 5 or 6 bigger ones?


I agree that at the moment I have issues, serious issues with my diet and I need to get this right so I am going to start all over with the diet and the food stuffs in the diet... I am also going to order my supplements, anybody help with what I should buy... I tend to take BCAA's Glutamine Creatine MultiVits and most importantly a Protein shake. I want to know should I be taking a Whey shake? or Caesin shake or both? and if am to take Whey is it better to whey isolate?? heres a link Optimum Nutrition this is where I order my supplements normally. 
Before I start training I need something to motivate me and keep me going which is getting the diet sorted, getting my self mentally focused, starting the log, getting pictures taken of what I look like now and then I can compare it every week, measuring my weight and body fat %, getting the supplements right.

Please help me work this out, I am at work right now but this week I am going to start working the diet out from the TDEE onwards. I will be training in the evenings around 6.30pm. I wake up at around 7am and I sleep around 11pm.

----------


## Ca$tro

ok so here goes: all data for calculations is taken from this site

BMR
Men: BMR = 66 + (13.7 x weight in kg) + (5 x height in cm) - (6.8 x age in years)
66+ (13.7 x 105 = 1438.5) + (5 x 182.88 = 914.4) - (6.8 x 36 = 244.8) = *2174.1*
So BMR = 2174.1

TDEE
I wreckon whilst training I fall in the moderate section
Moderately active = BMR X 1.55 (moderate exercise or sports three to five times per week)
2174.1 x 1.55 = *3369.855*

What do I work out now

----------


## Ca$tro

bump bump bumpier

----------


## Ca$tro

My stats are 
age 36 in nov
weight 105kg
height 6ft

----------


## Ca$tro

come on guys I need the help with the diet please, once this is set I can plan on getting the shopping done accordingly and get my bone idle arse back into shape... 

Pleeeeeeaaaasssssseeee

----------


## Ca$tro

how do I calculate my LBM?
I have been on a few calculating sites and all results vary from 68 - 75kg

----------


## baseline_9

Give me the following and I will sort u out.... Have a bit if spare time 2night... Do you want a program? What are you looking for...

Weight in lbs
Bodyfat% or a picture for a guesstimate....
Training routine....
Cardio routine....
Goals?

Still looking to compete? If so when, and what show?

----------


## Ca$tro

Hello Baseline9,
Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it bro. 
I would not mind a programme if you have one...
I am looking for a diet tailored to me losing fat, but more importantly putting on muscle and keeping the muscle. I have been on a cut before and ended up losing a lot of muscle, I have read that by training regular and incorporating cardio I will eventually cut the fat and yet maintain muscle. I do want to compete eventually, originally I set goals and I guess I did not consider other factors which resulted in me not training since last September, I am not here to dwell on the past but to move forwards in an organised manner. 
I believe for me to forward I will need to start with my diet first, including supplements. 

My workouts will be from 7pm till 9 pm starting with an hour weights followed by 45-60 mins cardio.
One body part a day, followed by cardio. I was weight training Monday and Tuesday rest Wednesday then train again Thursday Friday Saturday rest on Sunday. On rest days I would do one hour cardio.
Cardio consisted of 30-45 minutes on treadmill or 30-45 min stepper followed by 15 minutes on the other machine depending on which I started with.

Goals are to become a beast, and achieve a life time goal of competing. I live in a rural area where training and personal trainers are very limited. The gym I go to is aimed more for body builders and has some good but old equipment. The gym open 9am to 9pm mon to fri and 9 to 2pm on weekends or bank hols. Now my membership has expired and I do have the option of going to a gym called Pure gym which is more commercial and limited with weight training equipment, the only adavantage is that it is 24 hours. I was debating which gym to join but decided on the bodybuilding gym as it suits me far better for the training I want and its closer to home.

I would love to compete in a years time, but only if I am prepped to win... I know and fully understand that I am long way from this but I need some help and guidance and I believe I will do it. I have not looked at any shows over here in the UK yet, thought I would get my self into shape and assess it from there??

I have attached pictures for BF%, as you can see I am heavier than I have ever been before, bf% is high and needs a lot of work.
My strength is virtually zero. 

Fire away and yep hairy I am, I aint waxed in a year, just work sleep work sleep...
I work from 8am to 6pm 5/6 days a week
My weight in LBS is 231.4lbs

----------


## Ca$tro



----------


## Ca$tro

As you can see from my picture I have ballooned in a year and lost all definition, in effect I am back at the start with diet, training etc...

Can a mod please please change my title on this log to simply read MY QUEST

----------


## Ca$tro

Baseline man, I appreciate your time and input and apologise for any inconveniences mate...

----------


## baseline_9

I will get back to you tonight.... I'm sure we can come up with a decent game plan if your ready to put some serious work in....

----------


## Ca$tro

> I will get back to you tonight.... I'm sure we can come up with a decent game plan if your ready to put some serious work in....


No rush Baseline bro, I am ready to dedicate time/life to the gym and take it all the way this time... My dad always says your "health is your wealth" coming up to 36 I am feeling like I understand this phrase so much more as if I don't start to look after my health now then I am in for serious trouble later on down the road. That's one of the reasons that I am in the pursuit for a better me. 
The problem is that family don't comprehend what body building is, they never will, yes they believe in sports and staying healthy but only certain sports opposed to others. I am doing this for my self to prove to family and friends that I can achieve this and get some where as well as make my 2 kids proud of me... I am in it for the long haul and hope to achieve from it, no point being here if I am not going to try and come first. I have been through a rough year, but I am not looking back I am looking to better my self, learn from my mistakes and become stronger and fitter mentally and physically than I have ever before in my 36 years of life. 

I think I am having a mid-life crisis...

----------


## Ca$tro

What do you think of optimum nutrition's whey?
I have tried CNP propeptide - thick and filling#]
BSN Syntha 6 - a little thin but nice flavour
Optimum Nutriton - Whey and Caesin seem to be hitting the spot...
But I guess what I want to know is which is better for muscle growth

----------


## baseline_9

I only buy from Myprotein or bulk powders m8... Have used optimum in the past but would rather not pay for a fancy package

----------


## -KJ-

> I only buy from Myprotein or bulk powders m8... Have used optimum in the past but would rather not pay for a fancy package


This. Last 3/4 times of gone with either of the two mentioned above. Have gone with unflavoured but can taste like shit. Generally I get a flavoured protein and all other supps unflavoured.

----------


## krugerr

As above - I only buy from MyProtein, the flavours aren't fantastic. But I'm not buying a delicious milkshake, I'm buying protein. It's cheap, cheerful and does the job. MyProtein also do a lot of flavouring drops and they cover pretty much all your supplement needs. 

I'm not sponsored by the way! It just seems people are so unaware of pricing that they're happy to pay £80 for 2kg of whey in a GNC store, all because the 120lb guy behind the counter said it would make them big.

----------


## Ca$tro

Protein will mainly come from food but after training and before bed I will be taking a shake. Now before bed I believe nad correct me if I am wrong, a slow release protein shake like Casein is appropriate? 

Baseline mate any look with the diet?

----------


## krugerr

> Protein will mainly come from food but after training and before bed I will be taking a shake. Now before bed I believe nad correct me if I am wrong, a slow release protein shake like Casein is appropriate?
> 
> Baseline mate any look with the diet?


Casein is slower releasing than whey, but you could have beef or cottage cheese.

----------


## Ca$tro

i have tried cottage cheese before, don't mind that either, your thoughts on drinking raw egg whites before bed...

----------


## krugerr

> i have tried cottage cheese before, don't mind that either, your thoughts on drinking raw egg whites before bed...


As long as they're pasteurised.

----------


## Ca$tro

hows this diet look???
I have got to get help on getting this nailed...

Wake up at 6.30

Meal 1 @ 6.30am
8 egg whites and 2 whole eggs
half cup of oats soaked in water (love em)
1 cup black coffee

Meal 2 @ 9.00am
2 cans of tuna with half cup broccoli

Meal 3 @ 12pm
chicken breast with white rice and half cup broccoli

Meal 4 @ 3pm
Chicken breast with white rice and half cup brococoli

Meal 5 @ 6pm
Chicke/Tuna/Steak/Salmon either of them with white rice and broccoli

Train @ 7pm

Meal 6 @ 9.pm after work out
Protein Shake, with bcaa, creatine, glutamine, multi vits

Meal 7 @ 11.30pm before bed
cottage cheese or shake or egg whites

I know its basic but its something to work on

----------


## Ca$tro

i can substitute the white rice with sweet potatoe

----------


## krugerr

Post this up in the nutrition section. Include stats and TDEE.

----------


## Ca$tro

Done that krugerr


http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...tart-diet.html

Aint getting responses that I need, guess its going to be a working progress mate

----------


## Ca$tro

So been busy getting the diet ready, already been out and bought most of my core foods. Chicken Breast is in the freezer, Eggs in the fridge just waiting for my Whey to arrive. Joining the gym tomorrow. So I am nearly ready to go, just the mental syke up I got to do to get my arse moving, I am a bit like a train slow to start but when I get going I am steaming. 

the diet has been made up with some help from the good members of this site who are definitely more knowledgeable than I, and the thing I like about this site is that the people are honest and always willing to help. 

See below for proposed diet with a break down.... Chime in if you think I need adjustments..

2200 kcals per day - as follows

Meal 1. 7:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 Egg Whites + 2 Whole Eggs 44g/9g/5g/181 
1/2cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Black Coffee
Total:49g/36g/7.5g/409kcal already

Meal 2. 10:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total:32g/5g/1g/157kcal Total cals so far in the day = 566

Meal 3. 13:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Salmon 46g/0g/4g/220
1cup Broccoli, 2g/5g/0g/28
Total:48g/5g/4g/248kcal (ihad made a typo here in the total I had written 58 not 48 - corrected) Total Cals = 814


Meal 4. 16:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total:48g/27g/7g/363kcal

Meal 5. 18:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total:48g/27g/7g/363kcal

IN THE GYM 7 - 9ISH 

Meal 6. 21.00pm PWO Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Optimum Whey 24g/2g/1g/110 
1 Banana 0g/20g/0g/75 
1/2cup (60g) Oats (Creatine + BCAA) 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Total:29g/49g/3.5g/413kcal


Meal 7. 23:00pm B4 Bed Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Casein Shake 23g/4g/1g/117
1 Spoon Peanut Butter 5g/3g/8g/100
With Multi -Vitamins
Total:28g/7g/9g/217kcal


Totals for the day off the above meals =
Protein - 282g per day
Carbs - 156g per day
Fats - 39g per day
Cals Consumed - 2170 per day

----------


## Ca$tro

26th Jan 2014
24 months on I didn't make my goals for various reasons, some justifiable some not justifiable never the less I am starting all over again. Worse thing is that I progressed then regressed back to a worse state than when I started. Now heavier carrying more fat...
Back to the drawing board...
Starting back in the gym tomorrow as follows


Stats
Weight as of today 108kg
approx. 30-35% body fat percentage

AGE 36
WEIGHT 108kg
HEIGHT 6'0 (182.88 CM)
BF% CURRENT BF% = 35% 
LBM 73.3KG (161.7 LBS ) 
MAINTAINANCE: 2283 CALS	CUT: 2000 CALS


Meal 1. 08:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 Egg Whites + 2 Whole Eggs 44g/9g/5g/181 
½ Cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Coffee /Glutamine 
Total : 49g/36g/7.5g/409

Meal 2. 10:00am Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8oz Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28 
Total : 48g/27g/7g/363

Meal 3. 13:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1 cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 48g/27g/7g/363

Meal 4. 16:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 32g/5g/1g/157

Meal 5. 18:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

1 Can Tuna (120g Drained) 30g/0g/1g/129
1 Cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 32g/5g/1g/157

Meal 6. 21:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Optimum Whey Shake 24g/2g/1g/110
1 Banana 0g/20g/0g/75
½ Cup (60g) Oats 5g/27g/2.5g/228
Total : 29g/49g/3.5g/413

Meal 7. 23:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

Casein Shake 23g/4g/1g/117
1 Spoon Peanut Butter 5g/3g/8g/100 Total : 28g/7g/9g/217


DRINK 4 LTR OF WATER DAILY

Day Total = PROTEIN: 266g / CARB: 156g / FAT: 36g / CAL: 2079 kcal


Training as follows

Monday: Chest & Calves, 30 min Cardio
Tuesday: Quads, 30 min Cardio
Wednesday: Traps & Back, 30 min Cardio
Thursday: Shoulders & Hams, 30 min Cardio
Friday: Bi & Tri & Calves, 30 min Cardio
Saturday: Abs, 1 hour Cardio
Sunday: 1 hour Cardio

Well results will speak louder than my words at the moment so watch this space, I will update it daily...
At first I was considering writing another log on another site as I was ashamed of my down fall but I thought why be embarrassed this log will keep me motivated and will show that I can achieve my goals just later than anticipated.
My motivation is sky high and I am going for it this time round. Sick of falling down and regressing, only I can make the change which it is time to do before it gets too late and my health gets bad.

No such thing as luck, just hard work loads of sweat from here on

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Your math is off, meal number 3 is only about 230 calories not 814....and macro-nutrient ratio is way off...either not enough carbs or fats, protein is fine....i think your overall macros are out too...i would bump the fat intake to 20% of total ration, somewhere in the neighborhood of protein 30-35% carbs 40-45% and fat 20-25%.... i would also manipulate the daily macros every day to keep the body guessing and introaduce 1 higher calorie day (cheat day if you want to call it that)...good luck and keep us posted....XXL

----------


## Ca$tro

> Your math is off, meal number 3 is only about *230 calories not 814....*and macro-nutrient ratio is way off...either not enough carbs or fats, protein is fine....i think your overall macros are out too...i would bump the fat intake to 20% of total ration, somewhere in the neighborhood of protein 30-35% carbs 40-45% and fat 20-25%.... i would also manipulate the daily macros every day to keep the body guessing and introaduce 1 higher calorie day (cheat day if you want to call it that)...good luck and keep us posted....XXL


Big Mike,
Thank you for your input, I sincerely appreciate your advice. Can we make sure your seeing the same as me please, not sure where you saw the 814 cals?

Meal 3. 13:00pm Pro/Carb/Fat/Cal

8 oz. Chicken Breast 44g/0g/6g/230
100g Brown Rice (Cooked) 2g/22g/1g/105
1 cup Broccoli 2g/5g/0g/28
Total : 48g/27g/7g/*363*

Meal number 3 is the same as Meal number 2
Meal 3 is 363 calories not 814...


On the other points
-how do I correct macros? where would I add carbs or fats? types and amount would help me a lot.
-how do I increase the fat intake? 
- Can you help me get this diet nailed please as I am currently on the one above and now feel like I have been wrong about the diet. 
-Protein 35% / Carbs 40% / Fats 25% understood. at the moment I had it figured as this : 
Day Total = PROTEIN: 266g / CARB: 156g / FAT: 36g / CAL: 2079 kcal according to the diet I have. if the figures are out for one meal it knocks the whole days figures out. 

did I hear you right a cheat day opposed to a cheat meal? 

I have been in the gym, training daily and keeping up with the cardio. I have been keeping the diet clean even though it is hard to get used to eating all the protein again. 
This week I have trained Chest & Calves on Monday and yesterday I had trained Quads which are real sore today but i loved the workout yesterday and can feel the strength returning. 

Man any advice regarding training and especially diet, i could do with it to get the ball rolling. 

I really need help with getting the diet nailed, this is where i get confused to be honest. Your help and others on the board, is always appreciated.

----------


## Ca$tro

bump people - lets get the diet wrapped

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey! Ok i will try to correct some of it in the next few days, with family, career and personal training business, i have very little time left but i will try to help you as much as i can...

----------


## Ca$tro

> Hey! Ok i will try to correct some of it in the next few days, with family, career and personal training business, i have very little time left but i will try to help you as much as i can...


Hey Big Mike,

thank you for your kind reply and I totally appreciate your help I fully understand that you have your own responsibilities to meet first. 
I look forward to your advice, until then I will keep eating the chicken and tuna as usual, keeping it clean.

WEDNESDAY
Trained Back then Traps
had a good work out, strength is improving and getting back to what it was, second week in of training. Eating clean, cardio is in the form of a walking on incline for 30 minutes at a steady pace to get the muscles and blood working again. I will increase this to HIIT or jogging when I feel my legs can handle me jumping around on them again. 
Started off with front pull downs 4 sets went on to do dead lift 5 sets. Next was Tbar rows for 4 sets followed by 3 sets of pull downs with the close grip handles. Finishes with some more rows, not sure how to describe it but it was seated and you pull your arm towards you one at a time, its a machine they have in the gym??? 
For traps I started off with 4 sets of barbell shrugs, followed by 4 sets of upright rows, finished with dumbbell shrugs.
Cardio 30 minutes.
Went home had a shake.

Q - Is it sensible to consume a Protein shake whilst training?

----------

